# Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln



## Blauzahn (25. Oktober 2008)

Servus zusammen,
angeregt durch verschiedene Diskussionen und Dispute über die Einstellung zum Angeln bzw. das unterschiedliche Verständnis vom Anglen und dem daraus resultierenden Handeln, möchte ich mit diesem Fred eine kleine Diskussionsrunde eröffnen und hoffe auf regen, sachlichen und für alle nutzbringenden Lesestoff.

Ich möchte mit einem kleinen Beitrag, welcher auch auf unserer Vereinshomepage zu lesen ist, beginnen.

_*Angeln eine Philosophie ?*
Irgendwann einmal bezeichnete ein kluger Kopf dasAngeln als die unverdächtigste Art des Nichtstuns, ein anderer als die einzige Philosophie von der man satt wird. 
Auf den ersten Blick ist Angeln eine Sportart, welche durch die Verbindung zum Medium Wasser als Wassersportart bezeichnet werden kann. Segeln und Schwimmen sind bekanntlich ebenfalls Wassersportarten und wären somit vom Oberbegriff her artverwandt, aber sind diese Sportarten wirklich vergleichbar?
Unsere Antwort auf diese Frage wird mit einem klaren Nein beantwortet. 
Angeln ist mehr als ein Sport, Angeln ist eine Lebensauffassung, eine Philosophie. 
Der Urtrieb des Menschen, der Pirsch nach Beute, welcher in unseren Genen nicht ausgelöscht ist, wird beim Angeln ausgelebt und führt uns zurück zu den Wurzeln unserer Entwicklung. Der Fang eines Fisches, welcher getötet und anschliessend verspeist wird, ist in unserer Zivilisation nicht mehr überlebensnotwendig, jedoch ein unbeschreibliches Erlebnis und ein einzigartiges Gefühl . Nur wer einmal einen Fisch mit der Angel gefangen hat, kann das nachvollziehen.
Wer kennt nicht das Bild vom still auf die Pose schauenden Angler, regungslos dasitzend und auf etwas wartend, gelangweilt erscheint er, manchmal auch sinnentleert, jedoch ist er bis in die Haarspitzen konzentriert und wartet jeden Moment auf den Augenblick, dass die Pose unter Wasser tippt... nochmals tippt, um mit einem kräftigen Zug zu verschwinden .... oder das Bild vom bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehenden Watangler, der mit seiner Angelrute seltsame Bewegungen vollführt und an seine Angelschnur kunstvoll geknüpfte Fliegenimitationen bindet, oder kleine silbern glänzende Blechteile durchs Wasser jongliert. Auch er ist hochkonzentriert und in Erwartung dieses unvergleichbaren Gefühls, wenn die Beute/der Fisch anbeisst.
Angeln ist Genuss und Erleben, ein veschmelzen mit der Natur, Erfolg und Misserfolg, Leben und Tod, Leidenschaft und Passion, Verantwortung und Hingabe, Kraftquell für die Seele, Gemeinschaft und Einsamkeit zugleich. 
Heute geht es beim Angeln nicht mehr ums Überleben, auch nicht um den Broterwerb, sondern um den fairen Umgang mit der lebenden Kreatur, der mit Respekt begegnet werden muss. Lange schon bevor Tierschutz in Gesetzen festgelegt war, entstanden für die Jagd und Angelfischerei ungeschriebene Regeln, die sogenannte Waidgerechtigkeit. Grundlage hierfür ist der Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur, die es zu erbeuten gilt. Waidgerechtes Angeln geht weit über die inzwischen in Fischereirecht, Tier- und Naturschutzgesetzen übernommenen Regeln hinaus. Denn es geht beim Angeln nicht um das bloße Beute machen. Ein Fisch soll eine faire Chance erhalten, dem Fang zu entgehen. Auch nach dem Fang gibt es klare Regeln um unnötiges Leiden des Fisches zu vermeiden. 

Angeln ist eine Philosophie und eine Lebensauffassung.

_Wie würdet ihr Euer Verständnis von der Leidenschaft *Angeln *beschreiben, bzw. was sind Eure Beweggründe Angeln zu gehen?
Ich bitte Euch völlig wertfrei und unabhängig von Gruppenzwängen an die Sache heranzugehen und einfach nur zu schreiben, was ihr beim Angeln empfindet, wie es Euch geht und was Euer Ziel ist?
Ich freue mich auf Eure Beiträge.

René


----------



## darth carper (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich gehe angeln, um zu entspannen, auf andere Gedanken zu kommen und um Fische zu fangen.
Angeln ist für mich ein Hobby, welches ich nicht zu einer Philosophie hochstilisieren möchte. Angeln ist ein großer Spaß und eine Ablenkung vom Alltag, aber keine Lebenseinstellung.
Mit Sätzen wie in dem oberen Beitrag, die versuchen das Angeln in bedeutungsschwangeren Worten zu beschreiben, kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## alligator (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Angeln :list oder besser auch das Fangen eines Fisches ist eine Sache die nicht genau mit Worten zu beschreiben ist.

  Keiner kann es verstehen, wenn er es nicht einmal erleben durfte.

 Ich Angel jetzt erst seit 4 Jahren und hatte vorher 36 Jahre Langeweile.


----------



## silviomopp (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich bin seit 32 Jahren angler und finde es als das schönste Hobby der Welt . 
Es geht bei mir nicht um Rekorde oder Trophäen, sondern darum, das man mal aus der Welt der Handys und PC`s austritt um mal einen ganzen od. halben Tag die frische Luft zu schnuppern. 

Klar ist es schön , wenn man was fängt, aber Schneidertage müssen sein, sonst wäre alles zu perfekt..

petri, mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen !!!


----------



## Parasol (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Hallo,



Blauzahn schrieb:


> _..........................................__
> Heute geht es beim Angeln nicht mehr ums Überleben, auch nicht um den Broterwerb, sondern um den fairen Umgang mit der lebenden Kreatur, der mit Respekt begegnet werden muss. Lange schon bevor Tierschutz in Gesetzen festgelegt war, entstanden für die Jagd und Angelfischerei ungeschriebene Regeln, die sogenannte Waidgerechtigkeit. Grundlage hierfür ist der Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur, die es zu erbeuten gilt. Waidgerechtes Angeln geht weit über die inzwischen in Fischereirecht, Tier- und Naturschutzgesetzen übernommenen Regeln hinaus. Denn es geht beim Angeln nicht um das bloße Beute machen. Ein Fisch soll eine faire Chance erhalten, dem Fang zu entgehen. Auch nach dem Fang gibt es klare Regeln um unnötiges Leiden des Fisches zu vermeiden.
> .................................................................._



ob Hobby, Lebensauffassung oder Philosophie, jedenfalls sollte der obige Absatz immer das Handeln eines jeden Anglers bestimmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich finde Rene´s Einleitung absolut zutreffend und sehr tiefgreifend erklärt.

Für mich ist der Fisch wesentlicher, aber nicht alles beherrschende Bestandteil des Angelns. Ihm gebührt mein Respekt, aber auch meine Bereitschaft ihn zu verletzen und ggfs. zu töten. Sollte ich einmal feststellen, dass der Fisch für mich das alles bestimmende dabei ist - gleich ob der Fangerfolg das alleine glückselig machende ist, oder ich ihn aus ethisch/moralischen Beweggründen ( zumindest teilweise ) vermenschliche, dann ist für mich die Zeit gekommen, mit dem Angeln aufzuhören. Denn damit beginnt meine persönliche Heuchelei und das wäre keine gesunde Basis für ein entspannendes Hobby.


----------



## fisherb00n (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Für mich ist Angeln = Auszeit...
weg vom Alltag und nur der Dinge schauen, die die Natur einem präsentiert...sei es der Fisch an der Rute, der majestätische Fischreiher am Himmel oder der raubende Eisvogel...

Beim Angeln vergesse ich die moderne Welt und sehe eine kleine heile Welt...

(dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich Gewässerstrecken, die stark verschmutzt sind von vornherein meide und auch lieber nen km laufe)


----------



## schomi (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

So bin ich zum angeln gekommen.

Irgendwann einmal bezeichnete ein kluger Kopf das Angeln als die unverdächtigste Art des Nichtstuns.



Heute ist
angeln ist für mich eine
* Leidenschaft*, 
die wenn ich nicht gehe
*Leiden* schafft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Der folgende Satz stößt mir etwas auf:


> Heute geht es beim Angeln nicht mehr ums Überleben, auch nicht um den Broterwerb, sondern um den fairen Umgang mit der lebenden Kreatur, der mit Respekt begegnet werden muss.


Mir persönlich geht es auch nicht um Broterwerb - ABER: Auch definitiv nicht um "fairen Umgang mit der Kreatur".

Dann würde ich das angeln lassen, wenns mir darum gehen würde.

Der faire Umgang mit Kreatur und Natur ist nicht Zweck des Angelns für mich, sondern beschreibt die Art des Angelns, wie sie sein sollte.

Ja, angeln ist das ausleben von Urinstinkten genauso wie uraltes Kulturgut ("Freizeitangeln" ist übrigens schon vor über 3000 Jahren bei den Kelten nachgewiesen) - für mich schlicht ein "Menschenrecht"...

Ich muss mich dafür nicht vor irgendwelchen "Schützern" rechtfertigen, geschweige denn irgendwelche "Gutmenschentheorien" zum Verhalten gegenüber Natur und Leben im vorauseilendem Gehorsam auch noch selber propagieren.... 

Die einen Gutmenschen regen sich rüber auf, wenn man Fische umbringt, die anderen wenn man sie zurücksetzt. Einig sind die sich nur darin, dass das Angeln (wie auch z. B. die Jagd) sowieso verboten gehört...

Ich setze Fische zurück, ich nehme Fische mit, ich behandle sie in beiden Fällen so, wie es mir fair und richtig erscheint..

Ich "weicheiere" aber auch nicht rum:
Ja, einen schönen Fisch zu fangen, und zu töten, ihn zu versorgen und für die Küche fertig zu machen ist absolut geil!!! Nicht weil das "töten" oder "metzgern" Spaß macht", wie es uns oft von Schützern unterstellt wird. Sondern weil nicht das Fleich vom lebenden Fisch runterkauen will...

Und weil mir ein selbstgefangener Fisch sowohl von der Qualität her (frischer gehts nicht) wie auch vom Gesamtgenuß (inklusive ausleben der Urinstinkte) wesentlich mehr gibt als Alaskaseelachs gefrostet aus der Plastetüte. 

Und ich setze auch Fische zurück, die ich nicht verwerten kann oder will - sofern sich das mit dem fairen Umgang vereinen lässt, der Fisch also augenscheinlich (auch wenn ich kein Fischbiologe bin) weiterhin lebensfähig.

Ja, und auch das macht Spaß, selbst wenn die Schützer da nur am kotzen sind:
Einen tollen Fisch fangen und ihn wieder davon schwimmen sehen, hat genauso was wie das versorgen für die Küche. 

Auch das kann ein Stück "Respekt und Fairneß" sein....

Angeln ist für mich genauso das frühe aufstehen zum Blinkern, das geruhsame ansitzen in einer Sommernacht auf Aal, das gemeinsame Angeln mit Kumpels (auch durchaus mal mit Wettfischcharakter), mit dem Boot raus auf Dorsch - auch mal mit dem Kutter, Hornhechte in Massen zu fangen, oder auch Hering, wenn sie vor unseren Küsten sind, mich über den Scheissminiwaller aufregen, mich über den mittleren freuen und den großen wieder zurücksetzen, durchgefrorene Füße im Bad wieder langsam aufwärmen (geht gut mit einem Schluck Malt dazu) oder das abduschen nach einem durchgeschwitzten Sommertag, das fluchen über den abgerissenen Spinner oder das zu schwache Vorfach, die Freude über den Hecht, den ich auf einen kleinen Streamer gefangen habe, der für Döbel gedacht war, die Spannung beim Zittern der Rutenspitze, die einen Biß ankündigt, das "Glühwürmchenleuchten" der Knicklichter beim Brandungsangeln, das fluchen auf die nicht zuverlässige Rolle, die Freude über die Spinnrute, das planen vom nächsten Angeltrip oder Urlaub, aber auch das Anglerboard und die vielen tollen Angler, die ich dadurch schon kennen lernen durfte.

Angeln ist einfach so viel mehr, als sich Nichtangler vorstellen können - und ein "Menschenrecht" für die, welche es verstehen...


----------



## Ines (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Schön, dass Du's eingestellt hast, René. Toll und anschaulich beschrieben. Da wird die ganze Leidenschaft spürbar und nachvollziehbar.

Angeln als Lebensauffassung, als Philosophie? Vielleicht, bis zu einem gewissen Grade.
Allein seligmachend ist das Angeln für mich jedenfalls nicht. 

Die Lust am Beutemachen, der Jagdtrieb, der Raubtierinstinkt, die Freude an der Schönheit (nicht unbedingt der Größe) des gefangenen Fisches, das ganz besondere Naturerlebnis am frühen Morgen, oder auch der  "Wildnis" von Industriebrachen  im  Hafen,  das  Herzklopfen beim Drill -  alles unvergleichlich,  großartig.  Angeln macht glücklich,  wohl  wahr. 

Für mich ist die Grenze da anzusetzen, wo das Angeln zur Religion bzw. zum Religionsersatz hochstilisiert wird und in dem dann wohl der einzige Sinn des Lebens gesucht werden soll. Von daher kann ich auch den Spruch nicht ab: "Wenn Angeln eine Religion wäre, dann wäre Norwegen das Heilige Land." Das empfinde ich als abgeschmackt, und das wird einem großen, leidenschaftlichen Hobby durch falsche Überhöhung in keiner Weise gerecht.

Ist Angeln mehr als ein großes, leidenschaftlich betriebenes Hobby? Das kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Eine weitere Meßlatte dafür, dass dieses Hobby mich nicht in suchtgefährdender Weise beherrscht, sehe ich darin, ob ich auch eine Zeitlang mal ohne kann. Ich musste jetzt krankheitsbedingt ein Angelwochenende auf Fehmarn absagen. Das war furchtbar, furchtbar schade, ich hatte mich seit Monaten drauf gefreut - aber es war eben auch nicht das Unglück meines Lebens, das mein Leben jetzt völlig sinnentleert macht.

Ich möchte das Angeln weiterhin in innerer Freiheit betreiben, ohne mich davon abhängig zu machen, angeln gehen zu müssen und Fisch fangen zu müssen. In diesem Jahr bin ich kaum zum Zandern gekommen und habe noch keinen maßigen Zander gefangen. Schade, ja, aber ein Unglück? Nein. 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls wieder darauf, bald wieder am Wasser zu sein und nicht zu wissen, was dann passiert. Das ist auch ein ganz großer Reiz.


----------



## Herbert.J (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@ Thomas, kann ich so voll unterschreiben.

Ein Zusatz hätte ich noch, ich würde niemals den Köder zu Wasser lassen, wenn von vorneherein feststehen würde das die oder vieleicht auch nur der Fisch der von mir gefangen wird wieder zurückgesetzt werden muss. 

Diese Einstellung hatte ich nicht schon immer, so bin auch ich in der Welt unterwegs gewesen nur um des Drills wegen. 
Aus heutiger Sicht war das ganz klar kein faires Verhalten der Kreatur gegenüber. 

Heute sage ich mir der Fisch der gefangen wird, der kommt in die Pfanne, ausnahme er ist untermaßig. Und wenn ich genug habe dann höre ich eben auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



> Ein Zusatz hätte ich noch, ich würde niemals den Köder zu Wasser lassen, wenn von vorneherein feststehen würde das die oder vieleicht auch nur der Fisch der von mir gefangen wird wieder zurückgesetzt werden muss.


Auch damit habe ich grundsätzlich kein Problem, wenn einigermaßen sichergestellt ist, dass ich den Fisch mit guten Überlebenschancen wieder zurücksetzen kann...

Bitte mal dran denken:
Es sind doch "nur" Fische!!!

Wenn die ganzen Schützer da am jammern sind und mit Moral und Ethik vorschreiben wollen, sie selber aber im gleichen Atemzug für ihr persönliches Leben auch nicht "politisch korrekt" handeln (autofahren, im Discounter kaufen, etc., etc...), lass ich mir von solchen Gestalten nicht vorschreiben, wie und warum ich zu angeln habe...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Thomas 9904:

_Mir persönlich geht es auch nicht um Broterwerb - ABER: Auch definitiv nicht um "fairen Umgang mit der Kreatur".
_ 
Jo, seh ich auch so. Dieses doch recht romantisierende große Zitat im Eingangsposting scheint mir dann auch mehr von einem schriftstellerisch recht begabten NICHTangler zu sein, der das ganze von außen sieht und da dann automatisch mehr reininterpretiert als vielleicht drin ist.

Aber mit der "Philosophie" einer Sache habe ich immer so meine Schwierigkeiten, egal ob sie das Angeln betrifft oder irgendein Dax-notiertes Unternehmen. 
Eine Philosophie ist immer hochgradig theoretisch (sonst wäre sie auch keine Philosophie, sondern etwa ein Gesetz) und oftmals sehr viel Gerede um gar nichts.

Ein anderes Statement im Eingangszitat hat mir aber sehr gut gefallen. Fairneß im Sinne von der Möglichkeit des Fisches, eben NICHT zu beißen. 

Der Fisch, der mit der Angel gefangen wird, ist eben NICHT schon seit seiner Geburt dazu verdammt, in der Pfanne zu enden. Ein Ferkel im Schweinestall ist, sieht man es mal sehr reduziert, nichts anderes als perfekt durchgeplante und künftige Nahrung (wobei es in diesem Falle auch keine Rolle spielt, ob konventionell oder biomäßig gewirtschaftet wird). 
Einem Teichkarpfen geht es nicht anders. 

Der Fisch, den ich mit der Angel in einem auch nur halbwegs natürlichen (oder genügend großen) Gewässer fange und auch entnehme, hat einfach nur Pech gehabt und ich Glück. Alle unsere Bemühungen, unsere ausgefeilte Technik usw. sind ja nichts anderes als das Bemühen, das Glück ein wenig mehr auf unsere Seite zu ziehen. 
Und trotz der Tendenz, dass das ganze immer technisierter und "hochgerüsteter" vor sich geht: Keiner weiß so ganz genau, was sich in den Tiefen noch so alles rumtreibt.

Und jetzt komme ich zu der Eingangsfrage zurück.
Genau deswegen angel ich, seit ich denken kann. Frei nach der Mutter aller Angelfilme: Brad Pitt in "Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss": 

"Ich gehe zum Angeln, weil da immer irgendwo ein Fisch ist, den ich noch nicht gefangen habe".

Das Unbekannte und vor allem auch das Unerwartete ist´s, was mich reizt!

#6


----------



## Herbert.J (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Das schöne ist ja, das jeder nach seiner Philosophie handelt.

So ist das was für den einen Verwerflich ist , für den anderen vollkommen Ok.

Und jeder sollte jedem diese Eigenverantwortung überlassen, Toleranz und Akzeptanz unter Anglern sollte ja durchaus möglich sein. 

In diesem Sinne sollte jeder seinem Traumfisch nachstellen aus welchen persönlichen Vorlieben auch immer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



> Und jeder sollte jedem diese Eigenverantwortung überlassen, Toleranz und Akzeptanz unter Anglern sollte ja durchaus möglich sein.


Naja, wenn Du hier im Forum manchmal liest, kann man das kaum glauben, sollte aber natürlich trotzdem so sein.

Davon ab gibt es wohl weniger die Schwierigkeiten unte rden Anglern selber, sondern eher mit den Vorgaben von Gesetzgeber, Vereinen und Verbändenb, die oft genug Gesetze und Verordnungen erlassen im vorauseilendem Gehorsam um das Angeln "politisch korrekt" zu gestalten.

Daher werde ich immer  - unabhängig davon was ich persönlich gutheisse oder selber mache - immer für die größtmögliche Freiheit für die Angler kämpfen..


----------



## Forellenzemmel (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Herbert.J schrieb:


> Heute sage ich mir der Fisch der gefangen wird, der kommt in die Pfanne, ausnahme er ist untermaßig. Und wenn ich genug habe dann höre ich eben auf.


 
... Genau so soll und muß es sein! Für unsere Vorfahren war Angeln harte Arbeit und sicherte teils das Überleben.
Bei uns Jetztmenschen verkommt das Angeln bis hin zum reinem Freizeitvergnügen, bei dem Begriff "Sportangler" hört bei mir jegliches Verständniss auf.

Auch ich angle gerne, habe sehr viel Spaß dabei und wegen mir auch persönlichen Lustgewinn. Aber der einzige Grund für mich zu Angeln, ist es den gefangenen Fisch sinnvoll zu verwerten. Also zu essen...|wavey: auch ne Philosophie...

Stefan


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht es auch nicht um Broterwerb - ABER: Auch definitiv nicht um "fairen Umgang mit der Kreatur".


 
Doch Thomas, auch Dir geht es darum. Und zwar die Fairness, die unsere Altvorderen die Grundzüge der Waidgerechtigkeit hat entwickeln lassen. So interpretiere ich jedenfalls den Absatz aus Rene´s posting und das lässt Du ja auch in Deinen weiteren Zeilen erkennen. 
Diese Fairness kommt aus dem instinktiven Respekt vor der Kreatur Fisch, ohne diese jedoch zu vermenschlichen, resp. dem Fisch menschliche Gefühle und Empfindungen aufzuerlegen. 
Mein Vater war noch einer von der " alten Garde ". Er hat mir z.B. ganz selbstverständlich gezeigt, wie man einen lebenden Köderfisch montiert. Und genauso selbstverständlich hat er mir eine schallende Ohrfeige gegeben, als ich an einem Bach meine erste Bachforelle vor lauter jugendlichem Fangeifer vom Haken gerissen und einfach hinter mich ins Gras geworfen habe, um so schnell wie möglich die nächste fangen zu können. 

Es sind " nur " Fische. Ganz genau. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Herbert.J (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



> Davon ab gibt es wohl weniger die Schwierigkeiten unter den Anglern selber, sondern eher mit den Vorgaben von Gesetzgeber, Vereinen und Verbändenb, die oft genug Gesetze und Verordnungen erlassen im vorauseilendem Gehorsam um das Angeln "politisch korrekt" zu gestalten.


 
Das stimmt volll und ganz, juckt mich aber nicht die Bohne. Ich handele nach meinem Ermessen, ich benötige dafür weder
irgendwelche Vorschriften, noch Vereine oder gar Verbände von denen ich mich gängeln lasse. 

Daher gehe ich auch hier in Deutschland wirklich ganz selten zum angeln, setze mich ins Auto fahre rüber nach Holland oder nach Luxemburg und habe dort meinen Spass. Und in Norwegen sowieso. 

Sicher habe ich das Angeln nicht erfunden, und es mag auch nicht alles richtig sein was ich diesbezüglich tue. Ich fordere aber auch für mich die Akzeptanz und Eigenverantwortung ein, da ich diese auch jedem anderen zugestehe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Haste falsch verstanden Ralle.

Es hiess (sinngemäß) früher wäre Angeln Broterwerb gewesen, heute der faire Umgang mit der Kreatur:


> Heute geht es beim Angeln nicht mehr ums Überleben, auch nicht um den Broterwerb, sondern um den fairen Umgang mit der lebenden Kreatur, der mit Respekt begegnet werden muss.



Und genau DARUM (fairer Umgang mit der Kreatur) gehts MIR PERSÖNLICH beim Angeln definitiv wirklich nicht.

Mir gehts ums Angelns als solches, und dazu gehört AUCH (wiederum: für mich persönlich) der faire Umgang mit Kreatur und Natur. Aber es ist eben nicht Sinn und Zweck des Angelns für mich alleine, so wies in dem Satz steht.

Daher habe ich ja, wie geschrieben, genau mit diesem Satz so meine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Herbert.J (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Und alles was hier bis jetzt geschrieben steht kann man mit einem Satz zusammenfassen.

Wer am Fischwasser steht ist mit sich und der Natur alleine, und nur der liebe Gott( meistens jedenfalls) schaut zu bei dem was er tut und dann zählt wirklich nur das eigene Gewissen oder besser die eigene Philosophie.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und genau DARUM (fairer Umgang mit der Kreatur) gehts MIR PERSÖNLICH beim Angeln definitiv wirklich nicht.


 

Das stimmt allerdings. Wenn ich nur ans Wasser gehe um fair mit den Fischen umzugehen, dann tausche ich meine Angel vorher gegen ne Tüte Fischfutter.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

ralle 24:
_Mein Vater war noch einer von der " alten Garde ". Er hat mir z.B. ganz selbstverständlich gezeigt, wie man einen lebenden Köderfisch montiert. Und genauso selbstverständlich hat er mir eine schallende Ohrfeige gegeben, als ich an einem Bach meine erste Bachforelle vor lauter jugendlichem Fangeifer vom Haken_ gerissen und einfach hinter mich ins Gras geworfen habe, um so schnell wie möglich die nächste fangen zu können. 

Das verstehe ich jetzt (noch) nicht ganz?
Stehst du diesem Verhalten deines Daddys kritisch gegenüber?
#c#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ralle 24:
> _Mein Vater war noch einer von der " alten Garde ". Er hat mir z.B. ganz selbstverständlich gezeigt, wie man einen lebenden Köderfisch montiert. Und genauso selbstverständlich hat er mir eine schallende Ohrfeige gegeben, als ich an einem Bach meine erste Bachforelle vor lauter jugendlichem Fangeifer vom Haken_ gerissen und einfach hinter mich ins Gras geworfen habe, um so schnell wie möglich die nächste fangen zu können.
> 
> Das verstehe ich jetzt (noch) nicht ganz?
> ...


 
In gar keiner Weise. Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, dass mein Vater ( und auch ich ) der Meinung waren/sind, dass ein Fisch ein Fisch ist, nicht mehr ( also hätte ich keine Gewissenbisse einen lebenden Köfi (( wenn es erlaubt wäre )) zu verwenden ) aber auch nicht weniger ( was dann heißt, einen gefangenen Fisch ordnungsgemäß und unverzüglich zu töten bzw. zurückzusetzen). Auf letzteres hat er mich mit der wohlverdienten Maulschelle nachdrücklich aufmerksam gemacht.
*Aber das war nur ein Beispiel und bitte jetzt nicht in die Verwendung lebender Köfis abschweifen.*


----------



## Dart (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Viele Aspekte die für mich auch zutreffen, das Abschalten vom Alltag, das Naturerlebniss, der Reiz schlauer als die gezielte Beute zu sein, wurden schon genannt.
Für mich zählt aber auch das rein theoretische Umgang mit meiner Leidenschaft hinzu. Die Vorfreude und Vorbereitung, das Überlegen welcher Köder in welcher Jahreszeit wohl gerade Erfolg bringt, welche Strategie ist angesagt usw.
Genau so nach dem Fischen, das Refektieren und die Überlegungen was ich hätte besser oder anders machen sollen. Die Gesamtheit aller Komponenten und das Wissen das man nie ausgelernt hat, ist für mich die Hauptantriebsfeder.
Eine Philosophie ist es für mich eher nicht, aber ein sehr fester Bestandteil meines Lebens und Denkens.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich freue mich erst einmal, dass mein Antrieb einen solchen Fred ins Leben zu ruf, so gut angenommen wird.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haste falsch verstanden Ralle.
> 
> Es hiess (sinngemäß) früher wäre Angeln Broterwerb gewesen, heute der faire Umgang mit der Kreatur:
> 
> ...



Diese Formulierung läßt sich wahrlich mißinterpretieren bzw. ist Verbesserungswürdig. 

Und ergänzend



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Dieses doch recht romantisierende große Zitat im Eingangsposting scheint mir dann auch mehr von einem schriftstellerisch recht begabten NICHTangler zu sein, der das ganze von außen sieht und da dann automatisch mehr reininterpretiert als vielleicht drin ist.



Danke für die Blumen, aber wie kommst du darauf, dass ich noch nie geangelt habe? #h

Zum Thema Philosophie:
Die *Philosophie* (griechisch φιλοσοφία _philosophía_, wörtlich ‘Liebe zur Weisheit’) ist der Versuch, die Welt und die menschliche Existenz zu deuten und zu verstehen. Sie unterscheidet sich von den einzelnen Wissenschaften dadurch, dass sie sich nicht durch einen begrenzten Gegenstandsbereich charakterisieren lässt.

Quelle:Wikipedia

René


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich finde den Text sehr gelungen. Es geht natürlich nicht darum Respekt zu zeigen. Es ist wohl gemeint, das man Respekt zeigen *kann*, da man nicht existentiell darauf angewiesen ist, Fische zu fangen. Es besteht ja, wie in den vielen Diskussionen zu sehen ist, offentsichtlich ein starkes Bedürfnis nach Respekt und in der Bewertung des Anglers unter seines gleichen, scheint das eine übergeordnete Rolle zu spielen.

Trotzdem ist dieser Begriff äußerst ambivalent. Wie schon gesagt, könnte das auch heißen, das man gänzlich verzichtet, aber dieses ist nicht gemeint, sondern eben mehr im Sinne von Waidgerechtigkeit, nämlich in seinen Methoden und seinem Umgang mit dem Tier, unter der Maßgabe, das man angelt, darauf zu achten, das keine weiteren Qualen oder Schmerzen entstehen, wohlwissend das man mit einem Lebewesen umgeht.

In allen Diskussionen, die sich in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit diesem "Respekt" befassen, kommt es zu Schwierigkeiten, da es für diesen Respekt kein einheitliches Wertesystem mehr gibt. Was früher recht eindeutig geregelt war, durch Verordnungen, Gesetze, aber auch Sitten und Bräuche, eben fest definierten Vorstellungen von moralischem Verhalten, eben Waidgerechtigkeit, weicht heute einem ungezügelten Ausleben eines egoistischem Individualismus, der sich in C&R, Specimenhuntinggroups, Fotogeilheit und einer Reduzierung eines Lebewesens zu einem Sportgerät äußert.

Der Begriff "Sport" hat nach meinem Dafürhalten in einem solchen Text nichts zu suchen. Das hat sicher auch biografische Gründe, da ich selbst aus dem Leistungssport komme und mich mit diesem Begriff auch auf einer philosophischen Ebene auseinandergesetzt habe. Grundlage für eine sportliche Auseinandersetzung wäre Chancengleichheit und da muß man nicht lange darüber nachdenken, die Chancen sind nicht gleich. Allein wenn man bedenkt, dass der Fisch es sich nicht aussucht, ob er mit uns in den Infight gehen möchte, wird einem das zwingend klar. Fairneß ist in dem Zusammenhang ein von uns konstruierter Begriff, der meint, dass der Fisch, wenn er gebissen hat, wieder entkommen kann. Das mag aus unserer Perspektive etwas von Fairneß haben, dem Fisch ist es egal, da er dafür keine Kategorie hat. Er kämpft einfach um sein Leben.

Uli


----------



## petipet (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Zum Thema Philosophie:
Die *Philosophie* (griechisch φιλοσοφία _philosophía_, wörtlich ‘Liebe zur Weisheit’) ist der Versuch, die Welt und die menschliche Existenz zu deuten und zu verstehen. Sie unterscheidet sich von den einzelnen Wissenschaften dadurch, dass sie sich nicht durch einen begrenzten Gegenstandsbereich charakterisieren lässt.

Das ist doch butterweich. Fakt ist doch, das wir Angeln gehen, um einen Trieb auszuleben. Und dieser Trieb steckt in unserer Seele. Jäger, Trapper, Fischer -  oder Angler oder Pilz und Beerensammler - dieser Trieb gehört zum Überlebensmuster der Spezies "Mensch". 
Ja, auch im 21. Jahrhundert will der Mensch Beute machen. Nix anderes. Wenn meine Pose abtaucht und eine Rotfeder gehakt ist, habe ich ein Glücksgefühl. Andere Wünsche habe ich nicht beim Ageln.

Gruß Peter

Gruß Peter


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

für mich bedeutet angeln sehr viel. ich angel jetzt seit knap 8 jahren und wenn ich angeln gehe dann heißt es für mich ausruhen und mal über alles nachdenken.sonst kann man es ja nicht man bekommt zuhause und in der schule keine ruhe. mir reicht es wenn ich einmal im monat ans wasser komme.aber manchmal merke ich auch das ich angeln gehen muss um mal ruhe zu bekommen.fische sind für mich wunderbare geschöpfe die mit respekt behandelt werden sollten und denen nicht unnötiges leid zukommen sollte.


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@ petipet

Ganz meine Meinung!
Wie ich bereits in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe wird hier endlos über das beste Gerät, die besten Köder, die beste Angeltechnik diskutiert und teilweise vehement gestritten und dann wird letztlich das Naturerlebnis, das Abschalten vom Alltag etc. als Hauptargument fürs Angeln angegeben.
Da frage ich mich doch tatsächlich, warum wir nicht alle mit Stock, Bindfaden und umgebogener Sicherheitsnadel mit einer Dose selbstgesammelter Würmer am Wasser sitzen und uns an der schönen Natur erfreuen?
Weil kein Mensch noch Angeln würde, wenn er nix fängt.
Letztlich geht es an erster Stelle darum Fische zu fangen und zwar möglichst große und viele! Nur dafür schlagen wir uns die Stunden am Wasser um die Ohren.
Das ist das was unsere Pumpe richtig zum Schlagen bringt und den Adrenalinkick gibt. 
Der Rest der angegebenen Gründe ergibt sich dadurch zwangsläufig. Die Natur genieße ich, weil ich mich in ihr befinde und eben nicht immer ein Fisch beißt und abschalten vom Alltag tue ich, weil sich beim Angeln die Gedanken darum drehen, wie ich den nächsten Fisch überlisten kann.
Oder ist hier irgendjemand, der sich lieber den schönen Sonnenuntergang anguckt, wenn gerade ein Fisch an der Rute kämpft?


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



petipet schrieb:


> Das ist doch butterweich. Fakt ist doch, das wir Angeln gehen, um einen Trieb auszuleben. Und dieser Trieb steckt in unserer Seele. Jäger, Trapper, Fischer -  oder Angler oder Pilz und Beerensammler - dieser Trieb gehört zum Überlebensmuster der Spezies "Mensch".



Richtig. Aber es gehören auch andere Triebe zum Menchen, die nicht ungesteuert ausgelebt werden. Da der Mensch als vielleicht einziges Lebewesen ein starkes Bewußtsein hat für das was er tut, ist er auch in der Lage seine Triebe zu reflektieren und moralisch zu deuten. 

Das ist der Kerngedanke jeglicher Moral, abzuwägen zwischen individuellen und allgemeinen Interessen auf Grundlage eines definierten Wertesystems. Moral oder Respekt sind keine Ausschlußkriterien etwas nicht zu tun, sondern definierte Regeln bzw. individuelle Haltungen, die meinen Individualismus begrenzen. Das funktioniert nur über eine gemeinsame Vorstellung von gut und eben nicht so gut.


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Kant hatte mit seinem kategorischen Imperativ im Prinzip recht.
Lebten wir alle so, gäbe es keine Probleme.
Er läßt aber außer acht, daß wir alle Individuen sind, die alle unterschiedliche Werte und Normen haben. Man kann nicht jeden Menschen auf die gleiche Wellenlänge bringen, sondern ihm nur Grenzen aufzeigen zwischen denen er sich bewegen muß.
Dazwischen muß jeder für sich selbst abwägen, wo er sich einordnet.


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@ Petipet und darth carper

Auch ich gehe mit dem Vorsatz ans Wasser einen Fisch zu fangen und bereite dieses entsprechend vor.
Das setzt jeden Angler im ersten Moment auf eine Stufe...
und doch gibt es Unterschiede welche ich versucht habe mit diesem Thread darzustellen bzw. die Diskussion dazu noch darstellen wird (so hoffe ich).

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso man sich gegen den Begriff "Philosophie" wehrt.
Ist es nicht so, dass sich diese "Wissenschaft das Angelns"
ich zitiere: 
"_nicht durch einen begrenzten Gegenstandsbereich charakterisieren lässt._" ?

Jeder entscheidet schlußendlich für sich, welchen Stellenwert das Angeln im eigenen Leben einnimmt und entwickelt damit seine eigene "Philosophie" davon. 
Auch wenn das Grundanliegen und die Beweggründe ursprünglich die Gleichen sind, wird doch sehr unterschiedlich  im Ergebnis damit umgegangen.
Diese Unterschiede sind es, die uns sehr oft "bis aufs Messer" diskutieren lassen.... ohne jedoch einen Deut von der eigenen Meinung abzuweichen.
Es liegt mir fern zu missionieren und meine Meinung als die einzig Wahre darzustellen und ich freue mich auf weitere Aspekte und Beiträge...
Denn nur so kann eine Diskussion Früchte tragen und das Denken beeinflussen.

Zur Thematik C&R möchten wir vielleicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmals zurückkehren, momentan führt eine nähere Betrachtung dieser Handlungsweise sicher in die falsche Richtung.

René


----------



## siwok44 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



darth carper schrieb:


> @ petipet
> 
> Ganz meine Meinung!
> Wie ich bereits in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe wird hier endlos über das beste Gerät, die besten Köder, die beste Angeltechnik diskutiert und teilweise vehement gestritten und dann wird letztlich das Naturerlebnis, das Abschalten vom Alltag etc. als Hauptargument fürs Angeln angegeben.
> ...


Ich bin auch so eine Meinung


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



darth carper schrieb:


> ...und dann wird letztlich das Naturerlebnis, das Abschalten vom Alltag etc. als Hauptargument fürs Angeln angegeben.
> Da frage ich mich doch tatsächlich, warum wir nicht alle mit Stock, Bindfaden und umgebogener Sicherheitsnadel mit einer Dose selbstgesammelter Würmer am Wasser sitzen und uns an der schönen Natur erfreuen?
> Weil kein Mensch noch Angeln würde, wenn er nix fängt.
> Letztlich geht es an erster Stelle darum Fische zu fangen und zwar möglichst große und viele! Nur dafür schlagen wir uns die Stunden am Wasser um die Ohren.



Jein. Ich finde das recht eindimensional gedacht, wenn das bei dir so ist, dann ist das ja ok.
Für mich ist ein erfolgreicher Angeltag auch dann gegeben, wenn ich mich zeitlose Stunden in toller Natur befunden habe. Dazu gehört nicht zwangsläufig das fangen eines Fisches, dass passiert sowieso früher oder später. Ich kann mich auch so erfreuen an tollen Ausblicken, Wind und Welle, Walen, Nerzen, Eisvögeln und vielem mehr. Ein erfolgreicher Angeltag kann auch sein einen Schweinswal oder Fischadler gesehen zu haben.

Schade, dass es dir anders geht, da entgehen dir eine Menge richtig guter Gefühle. Warum man nur minimalistisch mit Stock und Bindfaden fischen soll, um Natur erleben zu können...? Da erschließt sich mir die Logik nicht ganz....


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



darth carper schrieb:


> Letztlich geht es an erster Stelle darum Fische zu fangen und zwar möglichst große und viele! Nur dafür schlagen wir uns die Stunden am Wasser um die Ohren.
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ines (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich habe in Bezug auf Renés Text und diese Diskussion den Eindruck, dass die Frage um Fairness und Respekt gegenüber dem Fisch wohl ein bleibend diskussionswürdiges Thema sein mag, aber für Renés Gedankengang lediglich einen Unteraspekt darstellen.

Hauptthema ist meines Erachtens die Frage nach den Beweggründen für unser Tun: "Warum angeln wir?"

Zur Frage: Kann man das, was wir da tun, als Philosophie bezeichnen, wenn ja,warum und wenn nein, warum nicht, kann ich für mich sagen: Für meine Person ist der Begriff Philosophie im Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln wohl zu hoch gegriffen. 

Die Faszination des Angelns, wie sie Renés Meditation anschaulich und nachvollziehbar beschreibt, teile ich gleichwohl auch, und dazu wurde hier ja auch schon einiges geschrieben.


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@ sundvogel

Nur weil ich viele Fische fangen will, heißt das ja nicht, daß ich die Begebenheiten um mich rum nicht zu schätzen weiß. Natürlich bleiben auch viele Ereignisse am Wasser, die nicht mit dem Fischfang zu tun haben, in guter Erinnerung. Wäre ich aber mit diesen Eindrücken zufrieden, wäre mein Hobby vielleicht Ornithologie oder Whale Watching!
Mir ging es darum, den Hauptgrund aufzuzeigen, warum mein Hobby Angeln ist.

Der Minimalismus bei den Gerätschaften bezog sich darauf, daß das Hobby Angeln auch einfacher auszuüben ist und wir keine Gedanken an die immer bessere Ausrüstung verschwenden müßten, wenn es nur um die Natureindrücke ginge.
Wir wollen doch nur das beste Gerät, weil wir uns davon bessere Fänge versprechen.
Womit wir wieder beim Hauptgrund des Angelns wären.

@ Ralle 24

Mir ging es darum, darzustellen, was für mich der Hauptgrund ist, überhaupt zum Angeln zu gehen.
Und ein Erklärungsversuch, warum man über bestimmte Themen immer wieder hitzig diskutiert, obwohl doch ganz oft andere Hauptgründe fürs Angeln angeführt werden.
Ich habe niemals gesagt, daß das Drumherum beim Angeln keine Rolle spielt.

Ich wehre mich dagegen Angeln zu einer Philosophie auszurufen, weil die immer wieder angesprochenen Themen Respekt und Fairness gegenüber der Natur und der Kreatur nichts speziell mit dem Angeln zu tun haben, sondern eine allgemeine Grundlage für jedes Individuum sein sollte.
Geangelt wird, weil man Fische fangen will. Ich wiederhole mich da, aber so isses nunmal!


----------



## Dart (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@Rene
Nach wie vor ein sehr interessanter Thread.#6
Hoffe das sich evt. auch noch eingefleischte Fliegenfischer oder auch Big Gamer zu dem Thema äußern.
Es gibt halt schon viele unterschiedliche Ansätze und Sichtweisen und das ist auch gut so, sonst würden wir uns nur ggs. auf die Schulter klopfen und langweilen.|supergri
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Bei mir geht es vor allem um das Ausleben des Jagdtriebs, deshalb fische ich auch am allerliebsten Aktiv und nach Möglichkeit auf Sicht. Körperlich erhole ich mich gewiss nicht am Wasser, da der Jagdtrieb mich dazu bringt auch bei absolutem Sauwetter die Rute zu schwingen statt den Heimweg anzutreten - oder mich wenigstens mit eienr Tasse Kaffe unterm Schrimzelt zu verkriechen. Abends stehe ich dann nicht selten totmüde und durchnässt im Garten und säuber das Gerät oder nehme Fisch aus (was mir keinen Spaß macht, aber dazu gehört). Angeln und körperliche Erholung stehen für mich nicht unbedingt im Zusammenhang, aber definitiv putzt Angeln die Seele frei, da man sich völlig seinem Jagttrieb hingeben kann.

Wenn ich eine Forelle im flachen Wasser stehen sehe und ich ihr voller Konzentration meinen Wobbler unterzumogeln versuche, dann verliert sich der Rest der Welt für einen Augenblick in die letzte Ecke meines Gehirns.

Für mich ist Angeln auch nicht = Angeln. Einig Angelmethoden geben mir einfach nichts und machen mich irgendwie gar nicht an.


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Wenn Angeln nicht als Sport zu bezeichnen ist,warum gibt es dann Weltmeister Europameister usw.Die Leben davon und das nicht schlecht,und bei diesen Leuten dreht sich täglich alles ums Angeln.Wie sind diese Menschen Meister geworden wenn es keine Sportlichen Vergleiche zum Angeln gibt???
lg


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Was ich noch gar nicht gesagt habe ist, daß mir der Thread wirklich gut gefällt.
Ist ein sehr interessantes Thema und viel besser als die 100te Diskussion zum Thema Gerät usw..
Von daher Chapeau dem TE!


----------



## Ines (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn Angeln nicht als Sport zu bezeichnen ist,warum gibt es dann Weltmeister Europameister usw.
> lg



Ich denke mal, das Wettkampfverhalten ist eine menschliche Grundkonstante, das würde ich nicht mit Sport im strengen Sinne verwechseln.

Sich messen, sich mit anderen vergleichen, das findet ja auf vielen Ebenen des Lebens statt.

Der Segler würde vielleicht sagen: "Das ganze Leben ist eine Regatta", was würde der Angler sagen: "Das ganze Leben ist ein einziges Wettangeln"?

Mein Haus, mein Boot, mein Meterzander. 

Da geht es ums eigene Renommee, ums Prestige, bei vielen auch um die mentale P..isverlängerung. Sei's drum.

Die Verbände haben dann Meisterschaften draus gemacht, mittlerweile gehen manche dazu über, diese etwas bescheidener und angemessener als "Jahresvergleichsangeln" zu bezeichnen.

Ich glaube, dieser Wettkampfgedanke zieht sich auch hier durchs Board, sonst gebe es wohl nicht so viel Streit: Wer hat "am rechtesten" usw.

Isso.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

blauzahn:
_Danke für die Blumen, aber wie kommst du darauf, dass ich noch nie geangelt habe?

_Oh, da habe ich ich mich ja gewaltig in die Nesseln gesetzt. 
Hoffe, du nimmst es mit Humor!
:q

Aber, zugeben musst du schon, dass du da ein gwaltiges Pathos kreiert hast...
#6

Nee, im Ernst: wirklich ein gelungenes Thema und leidenschaftlich zu diskutieren obendrein!!!

ohne jetzt auf C&R anspielen zu wollen, muss ich doch nochmals dieses Zitat von von sundvogel aufgreifen.

_In allen Diskussionen, die sich in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit diesem "Respekt" befassen, kommt es zu Schwierigkeiten, da es für diesen Respekt kein einheitliches Wertesystem mehr gibt. Was früher recht eindeutig geregelt war, durch Verordnungen, Gesetze, aber auch Sitten und Bräuche, eben fest definierten Vorstellungen von moralischem Verhalten, eben Waidgerechtigkeit, weicht heute einem ungezügelten Ausleben eines egoistischem Individualismus, der sich in C&R, Specimenhuntinggroups, Fotogeilheit und einer Reduzierung eines Lebewesens zu einem Sportgerät äußert.
Der Begriff "Sport" hat nach meinem Dafürhalten in einem solchen Text nichts zu suchen_ 

|good:

Da hast du einen sehr guten Aspekt in das Thema hineingebracht, Sundvogel!
Es ist oftmals sehr interessant, befreundeten Nichtanglern mal zur Abwechslung zuzuhören - es sind ja schließlich auch sehr nette Zeitgenossen dabei und auch die bewegen sich schließlich zielgerichtet in der Natur: beim Gärtnern, Schwammerlsuchen, Beerensammeln..., auf der Suche nach Nahrung eben. 
Alle diese Leute verstehen im Grundsatz warum ich angeln gehe, obwohl sie selbst andere Hobbys haben. Wenn das Karpfenfilet oder der geräucherte Aal geschmeckt haben, verstehen sie es sogar noch besser. Kein Problem also. Was dagegen heutzutage niemand mehr versteht, ist  Trophäenjagd, sei es der Hechtschädel überm Kamin oder das Fotobuch. Niemand will in der heutigen Zeit sehen, dass ein Lebewesen in einen Gegenstand, sprich eine Trophäe verwandelt wird. So ein Gepose braucht halt keiner mehr, und ich bin unendlich froh über eine solche Wandlung.

Mit Sport hat unsere Leidenschaft hoffentlich wirklich nichts zu tun! Und wenn ich mir die Schmerbäuche so mancher Welt- und Europameister anschaue, frage ich mich schon, wie die Idee des "Sportfischens" so aufgekommen ist. Ich meine, so ein Drill kann manchmal schon anstrengend sein, aber ich bezeichne mich ja auch nicht als Sportler, nur weil ich einmal in der Woche 1 oder 2 Getränkekisten in die Wohnung schleppe!

Freue mich schon auf die weitere Diskussion,

So on, Kohlmeise


----------



## Yoshi (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 32 Jahren angler und finde es als das schönste Hobby der Welt .
> Es geht bei mir nicht um Rekorde oder Trophäen, sondern darum, das man mal aus der Welt der Handys und PC`s austritt um mal einen ganzen od. halben Tag die frische Luft zu schnuppern.
> 
> Klar ist es schön , wenn man was fängt, aber Schneidertage müssen sein, sonst wäre alles zu perfekt..
> ...



Silviompopp, genau meine Meinung#6!

Fü mich außerdem selbstverständkich, ohne Widerhaken zu fischen und sich an die Regeln zu halten, auch wenn es manchmal ganz verlockend seien kann, einem Hecht, der vor deinen Füßen raubt nachzustellen (obwohl dieser evt. noch Schonzeit hat). Ist dann aber sein Glück.

@ Thomas:

_Die einen *Gutmenschen* regen sich rüber auf, wenn man Fische umbringt, die anderen wenn man sie zurücksetzt. Einig sind die sich nur darin, dass das Angeln (wie auch z. B. die Jagd) sowieso verboten gehört..._

_Bitte mal dran denken:
Es sind doch "nur" Fische!!!
_

Also Thomas, solche Sprüche bin ich ja gar nicht gewohnt von dir, tztztztztz......


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn Angeln nicht als Sport zu bezeichnen ist,warum gibt es dann Weltmeister Europameister usw.Die Leben davon und das nicht schlecht,und bei diesen Leuten dreht sich täglich alles ums Angeln.Wie sind diese Menschen Meister geworden wenn es keine Sportlichen Vergleiche zum Angeln gibt???
> lg



Kannst mal sehen was für Auswüchse es gibt. Wer es für sich braucht. Ich finde es ziemlich... ich sage es nicht.:q:q:q


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> blauzahn:
> _Danke für die Blumen, aber wie kommst du darauf, dass ich noch nie geangelt habe?
> 
> _Oh, da habe ich ich mich ja gewaltig in die Nesseln gesetzt.
> ...



Kein Problem, aber wie kommst du auf Pathos?
Ich habe nur versucht das / mein Verständnis vom Angeln in Worte zu fassen, welche über den Standard (geil, fetzt etc.) hinausgehen.

Und, weil es so ein facettenreiches Thema ist habe ich mich gestern Abend nochmals aufgerafft diesen Text und die Sache selbst zur Diskussion zu stellen.
Schön das ihr so aufgeschlossen und sachlich diskutiert....
das gibt es hier im Board viel zu selten 

Zur Thematik ob Angeln ein Sport ist kann man ebenfalls seitenlange Abhandlungen verfassen.
Allein schon die Frage ob ein Gemeinschaftsangeln im Verein einen Wettkampfcharakter hat (es gewinnt ja der, welcher die meisten oder den größten Fisch gefangen hat) und somit als Sport zu werten ist, kann sehr differenzierte Meinungen hervorbringen. 
Sport ist für mich der früher in der DDR sehr geförderte Castingsport, ein Sport mit dem Angelgerät an sich, sobald ein Fisch ins Spiel kommt ist es für mich kein Sport mehr.

René


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Die Diskusion um den Begriff " Sport " zeigt m.E. auf, wieviel wir um Begrifflichkeiten geben. Und das hat auch was mit dem Ego zu tun. Auch wenn hier in erster Linie darum geht, sich von einem ( unterstellten ? ) Image zu distanzieren. 

Dabei kommt es doch sehr auf die Betrachtungsweise an. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag mit der Fliegenrute im und am Wasser gestanden bin, zig 100 Würfe mit der Spinne gemacht habe, 5 Kilometer über Packwerk gekraxelt, oder den ganzen Tag über den See gerudert bin, dann hat das schon eine sportliche Note im Sinne von Körperertüchtigung. 

Und wer bei mehr als 30 Grad in praller Sonne stundenlang mit einem großen Marlin oder Thun gekämpft hat, muß auch bis an die Grenzen der Belastung gehen. 


Um letztlich genau feststellen zu können ob Angeln Sport ist, müsste zunächst eine einheitliche Definition des Begriffes " Sport " gefunden werden. Alleine das ist jedoch schon ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Eine Definition von Sport habe ich in Wiki http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sport
gefunden. Sie stammt vom ehemaligen Bundesrichter Dieter Grimm. Ich möchte sie soweit zitieren, wie sie sich sehr gut mit dem Angelsport deckt. 

_Sport trägt zum Zusammenhalt der Gesellschaft bei, sät aber auch Zwietracht.  Sport fördert die Völkerverständigung, ist aber auch für Nationalismus anfällig.  Sport hält zur Fairness an, wird aber auch Anknüpfungspunkt für Gewalt. Sport  leistet einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Gesundheitsvorsorge.............


_
Ich für meinen Teil bezeichne mich jedenfalls ganz einfach als Angler.


----------



## Ines (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich halte den Begriff "Sport" auch für unpassend und sehe das Wettkampfangeln als etwas an, das dem Angeln selbst seinen Facettenreichtum und seine faszinierenden vielfältigen Dimensionen, wie René sie beschrieben hat, nimmt -  stattdessen das Angeln auf Anzahl und Länge reduziert. Das kann es eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Na ich glaube eher das das auch viel mit Deutscher Ansicht zu tun hat.Bei internationalen Wettbewerben gibt es die C.I.P.S Regeln und wer sich daran nicht hält kann einpacken.Sprich es herscht ein Vorgeschriebenes Regelwerk,genau wie bei anderen Sportarten.Nun treffen sich 250 Angler der Elite und tragen ein Wettkampf aus,und alle fischen nach Regelwerk also ist dieses schon als Sportart zu bezeichnen,weil es feste Regeln gibt und jeder sein bestes gibt um zu gewinnen.Nur in Deutschland traut sich keiner es so zu sagen"bis auf einige Ausnahmen" wie es wirklich ist,weil die Angst im Nacken sitzt abgestempelt zu werden.Bei der WM in Italien gab es etliche tausend Zuschauer,eine Art Volksfest,sowas wird hier in D doch gleich bombadiert und das aus eigenen Reihen"Armutszeugnis für Deutschlands Anglerwelt",obwohl die Handicap WM in Berlin ja endlich neue Wege gesetzt hat.Und damals hat alle Welt vom Sportangler geredet,seid einer gewissen Zeit ist dieses Wort verpönnt in Deutschland.
Ich seh mich auch als Angler,aber trage ich trotzdem Sportliche Wettkämpfe mit anderen Anglern aus,und deswegen bin ich ein schlechtere Angler der in vielen Augen nicht Angeln darf,weil er es aus Egogeilheit macht.
Und ich sage es ist mir egal wenn mich Kollegen so bezeichnen.
Aber vergeßt eins nicht die Stipperszene ist die Szene die am meisten zusammen hält und zusammen arbeitet und in Deutschland für Recht und gegen dumme Vorschriften kämpft,keine Anglerische Szene arbeitet so eng zusammen wie die Stipper und das International.Aber in vielen "normalen Hobby" Angleraugen nicht normal,dabei vergessen viele wer sich dafür eingesetz hat,das es sich wieder bessert "Setzkescher etc" Bestimmt nicht durch Otto normal Angler.Und nur weil wir uns Wettkämpfe im fischen und mit anderen Angler liefern sind wir in Germany keine normalen Angler sondern .........und das ist in meinen und vielen anderen Stippkollegens Augen nur Arm.Die Stippe ist die Gebursstunde der ganzen Angelei und wird am meisten verpönnt und das aus eigenen Reihen Arm einfach nur Arm.
lg


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, dass der Begriff "Sport" von seiner ursprünglichen Wortbedeutung her mit "etwas zu seinem Vergnügen tun" übersetzt werden kann, weshalb "unser" Angeln als Sport zu bezeichnen ist, weil es primär als Freizeitbeschäftigung dient.

Im Klartext: 
Wenn Opa Kalle Plötzen stippt ist es Sport, wenn der Insulaner in einem einstündigen Kampf einen Tigerhai drillt um das Schnitzelessen zu sichern ist es kein Sport.


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Im Klartext:
> Wenn Opa Kalle Plötzen stippt ist es Sport, wenn der Insulaner in einem einstündigen Kampf einen Tigerhai drillt um das Schnitzelessen zu sichern ist es kein Sport.


 

Genau so sieht aus mit nen Meterhecht biste Nr.1 als Stipper der Europameister geworden ist biste nen Egogeiler Tierquäler.
lg


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Na ich glaube eher das das auch viel mit Deutscher Ansicht zu tun hat.Bei internationalen Wettbewerben gibt es die C.I.P.S Regeln und wer sich daran nicht hält kann einpacken.Sprich es herscht ein Vorgeschriebenes Regelwerk,genau wie bei anderen Sportarten.Nun treffen sich 250 Angler der Elite und tragen ein Wettkampf aus,und alle fischen nach Regelwerk also ist dieses schon als Sportart zu bezeichnen,weil es feste Regeln gibt und jeder sein bestes gibt um zu gewinnen.Nur in Deutschland traut sich keiner es so zu sagen"bis auf einige Ausnahmen" wie es wirklich ist,weil die Angst im Nacken sitzt abgestempelt zu werden.Bei der WM in Italien gab es etliche tausend Zuschauer,eine Art Volksfest,sowas wird hier in D doch gleich bombadiert und das aus eigenen Reihen"Armutszeugnis für Deutschlands Anglerwelt",obwohl die Handicap WM in Berlin ja endlich neue Wege gesetzt hat.Und damals hat alle Welt vom Sportangler geredet,seid einer gewissen Zeit ist dieses Wort verpönnt in Deutschland.
> Ich seh mich auch als Angler,aber trage ich trotzdem Sportliche Wettkämpfe mit anderen Anglern aus,und deswegen bin ich ein schlechtere Angler der in vielen Augen nicht Angeln darf,weil er es aus Egogeilheit macht.
> Und ich sage es ist mir egal wenn mich Kollegen so bezeichnen.
> Aber vergeßt eins nicht die Stipperszene ist die Szene die am meisten zusammen hält und zusammen arbeitet und in Deutschland für Recht und gegen dumme Vorschriften kämpft,keine Anglerische Szene arbeitet so eng zusammen wie die Stipper und das International.Aber in vielen "normalen Hobby" Angleraugen nicht normal,dabei vergessen viele wer sich dafür eingesetz hat,das es sich wieder bessert "Setzkescher etc" Bestimmt nicht durch Otto normal Angler.Und nur weil wir uns Wettkämpfe im fischen und mit anderen Angler liefern sind wir in Germany keine normalen Angler sondern .........und das ist in meinen und vielen anderen Stippkollegens Augen nur Arm.Die Stippe ist die Gebursstunde der ganzen Angelei und wird am meisten verpönnt und das aus eigenen Reihen Arm einfach nur Arm.
> lg



Servus gründler,

wer hat dich denn angegriffen, dass du solch scharfe Tonart wählst?
Es geht in diesem Thread nicht darum ob ein Angler der an Wettkämpfen teilnimmt ein schlechter oder kein Angler ist, sondern es wird über das Verständnis vom Angeln diskutiert.
Dazu gehört auch die Frage ob Angeln eine Sportart ist.
Niemand hat auch nur ansatzweise dich persönlich oder die Stippanglergemeinde angegriffen, noch hat jemand behauptet das Wettkampfangeln nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat.
Es wurden lediglich Standpunkte dargelegt, mehr nicht.
Also bitte versuche doch etwas "emotionsloser" an die Frage bzw. die Thematik heranzugehen.

René


----------



## opi2001 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Hallöchen,
will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben .
Also zum Thema Angeln ein Sport? Für mich nicht auf gar keinen Fall !!!Es gibt Verrückte die Glauben es ist Sport aber das werden sicherlich niedrige Beweggründe sein(meine Meinung)!
Ich geh angeln um die Ruhe und Natur zu geniesen und um von der Arbeit und den täglichen Streß abzuschalten.
Es ist immer schön wenn man was fängt aber auch die Tage an denen man nix fängt sind für mich entspannend. Man kann halt nicht immer gewinnen !
Außerdem brauche ich ja das Angeln nicht um mein Überleben zu sichern so wie es vor 1000 ten von Jahren üblig war.
Ich denk das die meisten Angler mit dem Angeln etwas Abenteuerlust verbindet.
In dem Sinne Allen ein Dickes fettes Petri!!!


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich fühle mich nicht angegrifen,aber Sprüche wie Wettkampfangeln usw usw.hat nix mit Angeln oder Sport zu tun und gehört nicht zum Angeln etc etc.,lassen mich schon nachdenken was diesen "Angler" durch die Köpfe geht.
Wer sagt Wettkampfangeln ist Tierquälen usw.und Egogeilheit,dem frage ich warum geht er Angeln,warum stellt er seine Bilder ins Netz und erzählt davon wie geil der Drill wahr auf was er gebissen hat,wenn doch ein Wettkampf Tierqual oder Schw....verlängerung und Egogeilheit ist,und seine Art zu Angeln also normal und völlig legal ist?Warum stellt er großen Zandern Hechten etc. nach warum?
Weiß er nicht das er auch ein Haken am Köder hat,oder sind das andere fische die bei ihm beißen?
Betreibt er sein Hobby nicht um große fische zu fangen usw usw.Ich spreche hier niemand persönlich an,aber wer sagt Wettkampf ist Tierqual Egogeilheit etc.der darf nicht eine Sekunde nen Köder ins Wasser halten,er tut nix anderes als seine Befriedigung und Spaß am Angeln zu haben,auch wenn er alleine da sitzt.Und da spielt es keine Rolle ob Raubfisch oder Plötze Fisch ist Fisch.Es geht mir nicht um Wettkampf Angriff aber gewiße Sprüche Anmerkungen hier im AB lassen mich fragen was geht da oben drin vor. 
lg


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich nicht angegrifen,aber Sprüche wie Wettkampfangeln usw usw.hat nix mit Angeln oder Sport zu tun und gehört nicht zum Angeln etc etc.,lassen mich schon nachdenken was diesen "Angler" durch die Köpfe geht.
> Wer sagt Wettkampfangeln ist Tierquälen usw.und Egogeilheit,dem frage ich warum geht er Angeln,warum stellt er seine Bilder ins Netz und erzählt davon wie geil der Drill wahr auf was er gebissen hat,wenn doch ein Wettkampf Tierqual oder Schw....verlängerung und Egogeilheit ist,und seine Art zu Angeln also normal und völlig legal ist?Warum stellt er großen Zandern Hechten etc. nach warum?
> Weiß er nicht das er auch ein Haken am Köder hat,oder sind das andere fische die bei ihm beißen?
> Betreibt er sein Hobby nicht um große fische zu fangen usw usw.Ich spreche hier niemand persönlich an,aber wer sagt Wettkampf ist Tierqual Egogeilheit etc.der darf nicht eine Sekunde nen Köder ins Wasser halten,er tut nix anderes als seine Befriedigung und Spaß am Angeln zu haben,auch wenn er alleine da sitzt.Und da spielt es keine Rolle ob Raubfisch oder Plötze Fisch ist Fisch.Es geht mir nicht um Wettkampf Angriff aber gewiße Sprücher Anmerkungen hier lassen mich fragen was geht da oben drin vor.
> lg



Kann ich dir sagen, das hat nix mit Sprüchen zu tun, sondern mehr damit, das manche Angler sich eben gern wichtig machen, wenn sie sich "Sportler" nennen.

Hier mal ein wenig aus sportwissenschaftlicher Literatur, dann kannst du dir vielleicht selbst ein Bild machen, viel Vergnügen....

Übrigens hat die Sportwissenschaft bisher weder Angeln noch um die Wette Bier saufen als Disziplinen für sich entdeckt, interessant oder?


http://www.sportwissenschaft.uni-hamburg.de/tiedemann/documents/sportdefinition.html

http://www.dosb.de/de/organisation/philosophie/sportdefinition/

Im Mittelpunkt steht ganz klar eine motorische Ausrichtung die Selbstzweck der Aktivität sein muss. Das man sich beim Fliegenfischen bewegt, das man beim Stippen einen Wettkampf austrägt, der sogar Weltmeisterschaft heißt, mag sein, aber da nehmen die Verbände einen Begriff für sich in Anspruch, der das Angeln aufwerten soll, aber wesentlichen Merkmalen sportlicher Handlungen nicht entspricht.

Anders gesagt, aus der Perspektive des "echten" Sports ist es Quark zu sagen Angeln sei Sport. Man kann zwar von einem Kampf zwischen Mensch und Tier sprechen, aber eine wesentliche Bedingung dabei, nämlich das beide Seiten freiwillig in diesen Fight gehen, kann dabei unmöglich erfüllt sein.

Wer meint angeln sei Sport, nur weil dieser Begriff gerne gebraucht wird, der meint sicher auch das um die Wette Ziegen melken Sport sei.

Im übrigen braucht man sich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter unterhalten, wenn sich jeder in einer solchen Diskussion die Begriffe so hinbiegt wie es ihm gerade passt. Ich finde es witzig, dass es für dich offensichtlich wichtig ist "Sportler" Angelsportler zu sein, warum das so ist bleibt wohl im dunkeln, du kannst es ja mal erklären.

Uli


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Auf Wettkämpfen ist es eine Sport,Angler gegen Angler und jeder gibt sein bestes,zum teil unter Regelwerk genau so wie beim Fußball Handball etc.Also ist es eine Sportliche begegnung,oder fischt man da aus Langeweile mit,man will besser sein als andere also ist es Sportlich anzusehn.
Aber jeder wie er meint,in diesem Forum weiß ich selber das es einige "Angler" gibt die solche Angler als schlechte Lobby sehn weil sie einen schlechten ruf nach aussen vertreten.
Nun ja soll jeder denken und halten wie er will.
lg


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Das es ein Wettkampf ist bestreitet ja auch keiner. Aber die Auseinandersetzung hat nichts mit Bewegung zu tun. Das hat auch nichts mit schlechter Lobby zu tun.

Übrigens, wenn du auf ein Posting von mir reagierst, dann sprich mich doch einfach direkt an.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@Gründler
Ich habe nix gegen Wettkampfangler.
Vor dem enormen Einsatz an zeitlichen und monetären Mitteln sowie der Konzentration die dabei aufgewandt wird, kann ich nur den Hut ziehen.
Auch wenn es so gar nicht mein Angeln ist, respektiere ich den "Club" und habe einige Freunde da.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich greife niemand persönlich an,meine Aussagen betreffen die Algemeinheit.Und da ich hier schon einiges im Ab mitgekriegt habe was Wettkampf Hältern etc.betrifft und weiß was da für Pn's und Antworten kommen können ist es besser darüber zu schweigen.Nur soviel ich seh mich als Angler,der an Wettkämpfen teilnimmt als Einzel Tandem oder Bundesländerteam Mannschaft aber nur weil wir Stipper sind und nur ab und zu Zander zum essen fangen,sind wir kein ......wie hier im Ab schon tausend mal gepostet oder behauptet bezw.angemerkt wurde.Wir gehn genau so Angeln wie ihr,nur auf andere Ebenen oder Ansichten.
lg


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Da gebe ich dir völlig recht. Angeln als Hobby läßt ja auch genug Platz für die unterschiedlichsten Motivationen.


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir gehn genau so Angeln wie ihr,nur auf andere Ebenen oder Ansichten.
> lg



Und genau das ist der Punkt gründler, deshalb diskutieren wir ja über die Ansichten und das bedeutet nicht das deine Ansicht falsch ist.
Die Beweggründe und die Auffassungen sollen hier zum Ausdruck gebracht werden.
Andere Ansichten muß man sich gefallen lassen und tolerieren, sofern diese mit den (mir besonders wichtigen) Grundsätzen der Waidgerechtigkeit vereinbar sind, welches nicht bedeutet das ein Wettkampfangeln nicht waidgerecht sein kann bzw. ist. 

René


----------



## Rosi (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Hi Blauzahn, du machst es dir einfach und stellst deine Behauptung/oder Frage in ein Angelforum. Stell diese Frage mal in einem Kiter-Forum oder bei den Windsurfern.:m

Jedes Hobby hat seine Philosophen, seine Zeit, seine Anhänger und ist dann das einzig wahre Lebensgefühl. 

Es wäre schlimm, wenn man nicht zwischendurch noch andere Werte schätzen gelernt hätte. Neugier auf Vielfalt kommt der menschlichen Intelligenz entgegen, nur angeln alleine wäre für ein ganzes Leben zu einseitig. (und das von mir)


----------



## Rosi (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> _
> Angeln ist eine Philosophie und eine Lebensauffassung.
> 
> _Wie würdet ihr Euer Verständnis von der Leidenschaft *Angeln *beschreiben, bzw. was sind Eure Beweggründe Angeln zu gehen?



Der erste Satz ist eine Behauptung die sehr reißerisch klingt und bei genauer Betrachtung unsinnig ist. Eine Lebensauffassung kann materiell sein, chaotisch, kindisch, romantisch, naiv, besessen, radikal... Ich beschreibe sie mit einem Adjektiv. 
Nicht mit einem Verb. Angeln ist ein Verb, man tut es, aber wie gern man es tut ist doch keine Lebensauffassung. 

Meine Beweggründe angeln zu gehen? Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Mein Mann ißt gern Fisch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Übrigens hat die Sportwissenschaft bisher weder Angeln noch um die Wette Bier saufen als Disziplinen für sich entdeckt, interessant oder?
> 
> Wettfischen war irgendwann Anfang dieses Jahrhunderts sogar mal olympische Disziplin. Hab das in einem Bericht zur Olympiade in China gesehen, sogar mit historischen Bildern. Leider finde ich nirgendwo eine weitere Quelle dazu. Also bleibts erst mal ne Behauptung.
> 
> ...




Bitte nicht Bierernst nehmen. Ich möchte nur aufzeigen, das man sich über die Definition Sport ohne Ende streiten kann. :q

Im übrigen würde ich es begrüßen, wenn wir die sportlichen Pfade wieder verlassen und das Thema wieder allgemeiner behandeln. 

Was mich mal brennend interessieren würde ist, woher denn diese oft sehr unterschiedlichen Meinungen zum Angeln kommen. Im Grunde tun wir doch allesamt etwas sehr ähnliches.


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was mich mal brennend interessieren würde ist, woher denn diese oft sehr unterschiedlichen Meinungen zum Angeln kommen. Im Grunde tun wir doch allesamt etwas sehr ähnliches.


 
Das versteh ich auch nicht,warum gewisse Angler auf bestimmten Angeltechniken etc.rumreiten müssen bezw.schlecht machen.Angeln ist Angeln und keiner kann sagen das seine Angelart extrem Waidgerecht schonend etc.ist,ne davon kann sich keiner los sagen das wir alle das gleiche tun und das Empfinden der Lebewesen immer gleich oder ähnlich sein wird.Egal ob Raubfischangler oder Stipper,und wir tun es weil es uns ein Kick gibt Fische zu fangen,freude Adrenalin der Drill das alles macht Angeln aus,natürlich auch die Natur das Wasser die ruhe,die Enten die Schlangen,ein Mauswiesel was neben einem rumrennt,die ganze Atmosphäre und keiner kann sagen bei mir ist das nicht so glaub ich ihm nicht.
lg


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Nabend,



> Wie würdet ihr Euer Verständnis von der Leidenschaft *Angeln *beschreiben, bzw. *was sind Eure Beweggründe Angeln zu gehen?
> *


Na das ist ja mal ne leichte Frage.
Angeln macht Spaß. Spaß an der Durchführung des anglerischen Handwerks, Spaß am Aufenthalt in der Natur. Ob ich nun den Fisch drille oder am Wasser entspannt schlafe , es macht einfach nur Spaß. Dazu zählt auch die Vorfreude bei dem Gedanken den Fisch schon in der Pfanne brutzeln zu sehen aber auch die Freude einen für mich nicht verwertbaren Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen. Denn auch wenns nur ein Fisch ist , ich hab die Pflicht mit diesem fachgerecht umzugehen. Und das schließt für mich die Nutzung des Fisches als Spiel und Sportgerät aus.Angeln als Sort ist für mich die Wiedernatürlichkeit an sich.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



> Was mich mal brennend interessieren würde ist, woher denn diese oft sehr unterschiedlichen Meinungen zum Angeln kommen. Im Grunde tun wir doch allesamt etwas sehr ähnliches.


Wie so oft , der "Geschmack machts". Aber auch wenn ich stippen doof und blinkern langweilig finde. Was bleibt ist die fachliche Anerkennung die dahinter steht.


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, dass der Begriff "Sport" von seiner ursprünglichen Wortbedeutung her mit "etwas zu seinem Vergnügen tun" übersetzt werden kann, weshalb "unser" Angeln als Sport zu bezeichnen ist, weil es primär als Freizeitbeschäftigung dient.
> 
> Im Klartext:
> Wenn Opa Kalle Plötzen stippt ist es Sport, wenn der Insulaner in einem einstündigen Kampf einen Tigerhai drillt um das Schnitzelessen zu sichern ist es kein Sport.


ob mensch sich an der ursprüglichen wortbedeutung bzw. deren herleitung orientieren sollte, scheint mir doch arg fraglich. wenn "etwas zu seinem Vergnügen tun" Sport sein soll, erscheint mir die beziehung zu meiner dame doch recht niedrig.

kanns also eigentlich nicht sein. 

benutzen wir das heutige verständnis von sport im zusammenhang mit angeln oder fischen, hab ich eigentlich nur ein gutes gefühl dabei, wenn es ausschließlich auf den ausübenden menschen abstellt, also casting etc. kriterium kann demnach nur die leistung des anglers sein und nicht die zahl der gelandeten fische. dieser sport hätte also gar nichts mit den tieren zu tun, brauch auch keine haken.

wettfischen, was es ja eigentlich nicht mehr gibt, also an der beute orientierte leistungs- /'sieger'ermittlung degradieren die tiere doch nur zu 'punkten'. schöner 'sport'. ist für mich sowas wie wettpinkeln oder unser 'längengehabe'.

fällt mir bei irgend so einem fetten geldsack mit ansitzlift jagdSPORT ein?
wie wär's dann mit biersport, pc-sport, labersport etc.?

aber dann denk ich wieder - richtung olympioniken  - anerkannt sportler, und setze das in relation zu, ja auch meiner, angelei/fischerei. angelsport? lachhaft!

wenns allerdings nach dem sprichwort gehen sollte, 'sport ist mord', dann stimme ich zu, wenn's auch ein bisschen arg krass ausgedrückt wäre, ich nehm jedenfalls auch mit.

nun aber (meine!) butter bei die fische zu dem tröötthema:
ich geh, weil es mir spaß macht und lust und freude bereitet, oft genug auch driss und frust, aber immer war ich draussen und konnte was erLEBEN, und weil es für mich überhaupt keiner begründung, rechtfertigung oder philosophischen hintergrunds bedarf: es ist direkt, spontan und mühsam, etwas was ich mir holen muss, etwas, wo das positive ergebnis (FISCH!!!!) mich freut, das negative aber nicht abturnt und reduziert. das ist anders als im (un?)richtigen leben, das ist ungefiltert, das lebt.

und wenn überhaupt bin ich stolz auf den fang, klein oder groß, weil ich das ausschließlich im wettbewerb mit mir bewerkstelligt hab, da brauch ich kein 'ober', kein 'unter', da drücke ich niemanden, da stell ich mich nicht über einen anderen. 

da bin ich und freu mich.
so einfach kann das sein

nur den fisch, den freut das nicht. 
(dafür bemühe ich mich wenigstens, ihn nicht zu quälen)


----------



## bassking (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Hi- um die Beweggründe Angeln zu gehen zu erfahren, kann man zig Antworten erwarten.

Jeder hat andere Beweggründe !

Um meine zu erklären, fange ich am besten mit dem Gegenteil an: warum gehe ich nicht angeln?

..um mir auf Teufel komm raus die Tüten zu füllen.
...um auf Teufel komm raus jeden Fisch zurückzusetzen.
...um auf Teufel komm raus "besser" zu fangen .
..um auf Teufel komm raus ausfgrund der Fänge "geachtet" zu werden.
..um auf teufel komm raus den besten Zielfischrevieren nachreisen zu müssen.

Letztendlich zählt für mich die MÖGLICHKEIT, die HOFFNUNG auf einen guten Fang.

Dieser kann auch in der Küche landen, muss aber nicht.

Ganz, ganz wichtig ist- wenn man eine gewisse Routine beim Angeln und Fangen erreicht ist:
Ein gewisses Maß an Waidgerechtigkeit: Fische sind Lebewesen- das ist Fakt.

Unter dieser Annahme scheiden für mich bspw. reines Trophäenfischen aus- der Kapitale wird gerne zurückgesetzt...ist der Zielfisch generell nicht in der Küche zu verwerten, wird diese Fischart gar nicht beangelt- basta !

Das reine Drillvergnügen mit Vorsatz des Ohnehin-Freilassens ist meiner Meinung nach ein niederer Beweggrund- Geltungssüchtelei.

Wobei wir beim ernsthaften Beweggrund der Selbstdarstellung durch Angeln wären: Groß, größer, am Größten....schade wenn man so sein Hobby pervertiert.(meine Meinung).

Die Vergleichbarkeit - und daraus resultierende Ambitionen , etwas "Besseres" zu sein, sind leider leider auch Auswirkungen der Informationsgesellschaft...siehe Internet, Zeitschriften, etc.

Ich freue mich über JEDEN Fisch- das ist "meiner", den ich erbeutet habe...und den ich mit dem nötigen RESPEKT behandel- entweder schnell und leidminimiert töten- oder aber in sein Element entlassen.

Basta !

Bassking.

P.S: Angeln ist schon Sport..öfter hatte ich mal Muskelkater nach etlichen Wanderungen...aber Angeln ist auch Eines - Wichtigeres : VERANTWORTUNG.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Was mich sehr freut, ist die Tatsache, dass hier anscheinend Leute diskutieren, die das Schwarz / Weiß oder gut / schlecht zum großen Teil hinter sich haben. Merkt man auch am Tonfall und an der niedrigen Rechtschreibfehlerquote (erst mal überlegen, was man so schreibt), aber das nur am Rande....

Ralle:
_Was mich mal brennend interessieren würde ist, woher denn diese oft sehr unterschiedlichen Meinungen zum Angeln kommen. Im Grunde tun wir doch allesamt etwas sehr ähnliches.

_Ich versuchs mal mit einer kleinen und vollkommen fiktiven Geschichte, Ähnlichkeiten sind rein zufälliger Natur. 

Nennen wir ihn mal Otto. Otto ist Ende dreißig und hatte mit dem Angeln bisher nicht besonders viel zu tun. Möglicherweise ists die gescheiterte Beziehung oder vielleicht auch nur die Tatsache leichter Langeweile. Vielleicht hat Otto aber auch einen angelnden Arbeitskollegen. Ich denke zwar, dass wahrscheinlich alle 3 Gründe zusammengekommen sind, aber darauf kommts gar nicht an. Wichtig ist nur, dass Otto sich schlußendlich zur Angelprüfung anmeldet, die er auch besteht. 
Otto hat gelernt, einen Knoten zu machen, eine Rolle zu bespulen und eine Forelle zu töten und auszunehmen. 

Jetzt gehts zum Materialkauf. Otto zieht los und will, sagen wir mal, 300 Euros ausgeben. Eine Stunde später verlässt Otto mit verklärtem Gesicht und 1500 Euronen weniger, den Händler.
Otto hat erstanden:
2 Karpfenruten incl. Freilaufrollen
einen Großfischkescher
einen Rodpod samt aller zugehörigen Elektronik
ein Echolot
ein Sturmzelt mit Luxuskarpfenliege.
eine Abhakmatte
20 Kilo Boilies
und das ganze Kleingeraffel.

Voller Freude präsentiert Otto seinem Arbeitskollegen, der sichtlich beeindruckt ist, die erstandene Ausrüstung. Beide machen ein gemeinsames Angelwochende aus, das dann auch zeitnah stattfindet. 

Und tatsächlich, es gelingt: Otto fängt seinen ersten Fisch, einen Karpfen mit gut 20 Pfund und fragt erstmal seinen Kollegen, ob man den essen kann. Der hat nur ein mitleidiges Lächeln auf seinen Lippen und klärt Otto über den richtigen Umgang mit der Kreatur auf. Für Otto klingt das alles einleuchtend und alles weitere nimmt seinen Lauf....

Irgenwie ist mir Otto grad sogar sympathisch geworden und das obwohl unsere Vorstellungen vom Angeln recht weit auseinander gehen. Genaugenommen verbindet Otto und mich gar nix, außer die Tatsache, dass da irgendwo ein Haken mit Köder im Wasser baumelt. Otto wird wahrscheinlich ein Fotobuch führen und es stolz präsentieren, wird einen Anglizismus nach dem anderen annehmen und jede Angelmesse dieser Welt besuchen. 

Otto und ich werden kaum gemeinsam angeln gehen. Nicht, weil wir uns nicht leiden können, sondern schlicht und ergeifend wegen der Tatsache, dass er etwas ganz anderes betreibt als ich es tue. 
Was aber wiederum kein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Jaja, der Otto, den kenn ich |supergri

Nein im Ernst. 

Sicher spielt eine Rolle, wie man an das Angeln herangeführt wurde. Ältere, da zähle ich mich mal dazu, die von ihren Vätern oder Großvätern gelernt haben, haben sicher einen großen Teil deren An- und Einsichten übernommen. Sicher nicht jeder, aber doch viele Jüngere, oder Angler die erst spät im Leben zum Angeln gekommen sind, haben dieses Privileg ( aus meiner Sicht ) nicht. Sie müssen selbst einen Weg finden, wie sie mit ihrem Hobby umgehen. 
Sicher mögen auch da Erfahrungen anderer Angler einfließen, aber vielleicht nicht so intensiv. Möglicherweise spielt auch der Gruppenzwang eine Rolle. Wer als Neuling mit Anglern einer bestimmten " Stilrichtung " unterwegs ist, wird sich vielleicht zwangsläufig anpassen. So wie Otto halt. 

Darüber lässt sich recht leicht und auch schlüssig nachdenken. Es ist ja an sich auch nichts verwerfliches dabei. 
Aber warum zum Teufel schaukelt sich das dann bei vielen zu religionsartigem Verhalten auf ? Ganz gleich in welcher Richtung ? Warum geht die Toleranz gegenüber andersfischenden so oft zum Teufel und werden die eigenen Ansichten als alleine Glückseligmachend bis auf´s Messer verteidigt ?

Spielt da vielleicht der Futterneid eine Rolle ? Futterneid nicht im wörtlichen Sinn.  Eher so gesehen, dass die eigene Ansicht als so unumstößlich richtig angesehen wird, dass jegliche andere Ansicht als Bedrohung für das Angeln an sich und somit für die Fortführung des Hobbys empfunden wird ? Oder ist das eher so eine Art Selbstschutz ? Weiß oder ahnt man insgeheim, dass die eigene Ansicht nicht schlüssig und somit angreifbar ist, und entwickelt eine aggressive Defensive ?

Oder ist es ganz einfach nur die Möglichkeit der fast unbegrenzten Kommunikation durch das Internet. Die Möglichkeit, sich mit so sehr vielen und unterschiedlichen Charakteren auszutauschen - und damit natürlich auch auf soviel mehr Konfliktpotential zu stoßen -  wie es früher nicht denkbar war ?

Sind es vielleicht auch nur sehr wenige " Extremisten " eines jeden Lagers, die sich unter der Masse der " gemäßigten " Angler einfach nur durch lauteres Auftreten so stark bemerkbar machen ?


----------



## darth carper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Warum sind die Gründe so unterschiedlich? Ich denke das liegt am Charakter. Der Eine ist mehr der nüchterne, sachliche Typ, der angelt um Fische zu fangen. Er benutzt das Angeln, um sich gut zu fühlen (sozusagen ein Utilitarist).
Der Andere wiederum ist ein eher emotionaler Mensch, der möglichst viel in sich aufnehmen und mitnehmen will. Angeln liegt für ihn auf einer anderen Ebene. 

Warum es so viele extrem kontroverse Diskussionen gibt? Auch das ist ein Charakterzug. Es gibt in jedem Lager Personen, die das Recht für sich gepachtet glauben. Extremisten, wie es sie in jeder Lebenslage gibt, die, unterstützt durch die Möglichkeiten des Internet, aufeinanderprallen und keinen Millimeter zurückweichen wollen. Sie versuchen, verständlicherweise, andere Angler auf ihre Seite zu ziehen und zu missionieren. Nur leider artet dann so manche Diskussion in einen unsachlichen Streit aus, weil sich die Extremisten nicht missionieren lassen wollen.


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Rosi schrieb:


> Meine Beweggründe angeln zu gehen? Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Mein Mann ißt gern Fisch.



Warum kaufst du dann deinem Mann keinen Fisch |kopfkrat ?


----------



## bacalo (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ob die Angelei beruhigt?
Sie entspannt!
Sie führt mich an einem guten Ort.
Ans Wasser; an den Fluss der scheinbar mühelos die Sorgen und Belanglosigkeiten wegträgt.
An den See, der den Blick weitet.
Das Rauschen des Meeres übertönt den Lärm des Alltags.
Usw.

Und wenn gar nichts weiter passiert?

*"Manchmal bin ich am Wasser und denke.*
*Und manchmal bin ich nur!"*


#6Ein sehr interessanter Thread#6

Peter


----------



## Ines (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Warum ich angeln gehe und Fische fangen will?

Weil ich Fische schön finde!

Darum schlage ich vor, den nächsten Angelwettbewerb als Schönheitswettbewerb auszurichten: 

Wer fängt den schönsten Fisch?

(Jury bitte aus Männern und Frauen zusammensetzen!)


----------



## Arbun (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@Ines: lustiges Motiv...

...aber im Grunde find ich angeln auch toll, weil ich Wasser mag, Fische interessant/schön (manchmal auch lecker finde ;-), und es interessant ist zu sehen was man aus so nem Gewässer alles rausfischen kann, bzw. was da so rumschwimmt, was man sonst nicht sieht (ne Art geschicklichkeits Spiel...?) Nostalgie auch, finde Wasser beruhigend, idyllisch, Erinnerungen ans Meer (besonders wenn man am Rhein die Möwen hört), wobei Binnengewässer ihr besonderes Flair haben... Naturerlebnis halt. Ich hör mal auf sonst werd ich noch sentimental|peinlich


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Für mich ist Angeln auf gewisse Art und Weise schon Sport. Wobei das jetzt erstmal nichts mit Wettkampf zu tun hat.

Ich geh meist zu Fuß ans Wasser, das sind schon 20-30 Minuten Weg, dick bepackt. Dann lege ich am Wasser meist auch noch einige Kilometer zurück wenn ich die Stellen abwandere. Wilde Kraxelei auf Steinpackungen und Buhnen, auch sehr anstrengend. Wenn ich vom Fischen nach Hause komme bin ich auf jeden Fall genau so fertig als hätte ich Sport gemacht. Ich verbrenn dabei garantiert mind. so viel Kalorien wie ein Extrem Nordic Power Walker. Bei mir ist Angeln also schonmal wenigstens n kleines Fitness-Training (immerhin besser als Nix). :q

Momentan ist das der einzige Sport den ich betreibe und ich denke schon, daß das ein klein wenig was bringt. Also ich würde mich jedenfalls kaum fitter fühlen, wenn ich nicht 2-3 die Woche losziehen würde. :q

Einen gewissen "Wettkampfanreiz" beim Angeln muß ich aber 
ehrlich eingestehen. Man möchte immer mehr fangen, größer, neue Fischarten etc. Warum sowas dann immer gleich mit P-Vergleich abgestempelt wird... #d Sowas kann ja nur von Frauen kommen. Mal im Ernst: Wir fangen doch alle lieber dicke Fische als Kleine, oder?  Und wofür gibt man soviel Geld für Tackle aus? Natürlich um die eigenen Fänge zu verbessern, ist doch klar. Wer will denn nicht mehr fangen als im letzten Jahr, auch als Bestätigung daß sich die Mühe lohnt, daß man sich konstant verbessert, die richtigen Köder wählt, das Gewässer richtig gelesen hat. Kurzum: auch beim Angeln ist man doch gern erfolgreich und möchte seine eigene "Leistung" steigern. Auch wenn Angeln sehr viel mit Glück zu tun hat, so misst man doch sein Können an der Zahl und Größe der gefangenen Fische. Oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@WW

 schön und treffend geschrieben  ...

es ist eben eine ganz persönliche Frage der Einstellung


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Die Diskussion um den Begriff Sport im Zuge des Angelns ist mindestens so alt wie mein Fischereischein 

Als ich die Vereinsinterne Prüfung 1987 gemacht habe, wurde schon statt von Sportfischern, von Angelfischern gesprochen...
D
Durch meine Vereinszugehörigkeit damals bekam ich aber dennoch einen "Sportfischerpaß" seitens des VHSF ausgestellt 

Das sind alles Begriffe, die sich für jeden anders definieren...

Ich für meinen Teil sehe es einfach nicht so "eng"  #h


----------



## Ines (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@WW, den P-Vergleich habe ich von einem Mann aufgeschnappt. 
War auch nicht so ernst gemeint, ebensowenig wie der Vorschlag mit dem Schönheitswettbewerb. :m

Dass Angeln auch der Wettkampf gegen sich selber ist, kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

Mir kommt es im Grunde darauf an, ein so schönes Hobby, eine solche Leidenschaft wie das Angeln, möglichst ohne Fanatismus und Verbissenheit zu betreiben, also auch ohne scheinreligiöse Überhöhung, der dann die Rechthaberei auf dem Fuße folgt.

Ich finde, in diesem Thread hat es bisher eine ganze Menge heitere, romantische (keineswegs sentimentale!), liebevolle, schwärmerische, natur- und kreaturliebende Bekenntnisse gegeben. Das macht für mich diesen Thread wertvoll und spannend. #6#6


----------



## darth carper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@ WW

Genau so isses!


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Mir kommt es im Grunde darauf an, ein so schönes Hobby, eine solche Leidenschaft wie das Angeln, möglichst ohne Fanatismus und Verbissenheit zu betreiben, also auch *ohne scheinreligiöse Überhöhung*, der dann die Rechthaberei auf dem Fuße folgt.



Servus Ines,
bitte erkläre mir was du mit *scheinreligiöser Überhöhung* meinst.
Der olle Marx sagte mal, die Religion sei Opium fürs Volk.
Scheinreligion ist dann ein Opium ohne Wirkung, ein Placebo?
Oder ein selbstgemachter Glaube an das Falsche? |kopfkrat

René


----------



## Ines (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Moin René,

wenn ich das richtig erinnere, dann hat der olle Marx vom Opium _des_ Volkes gesprochen, also von etwas Selbstgemachtem zur eigenen Tröstung. Aber ich erinnere es, ehrlich gesagt, nur dunkel.

Okay, dann kommen wir mal auf das gute, wichtige alte Feld der Religionskritik.

Ich kann Religion nicht ohne religionskritisches Element denken, das m.E. der Religion unbedingt innewohnen muss, damit sie nicht zur Scheinreligion sprich Götzendienst wird, was die Vergottung von Dingen, Ideen, Kreatürlichem usw. bedeutet.

Religion als Glaube an Gott ist für mich nichts Verkehrtes, solange mir klar ist, dass meine Vorstellungen diesen Gott nie einfangen, festlegen oder begreifen können. Also bleibt bei der Religion immer etwas offen, das sich meinem Begreifen entzieht, und das ist auch gut so.

Weil es nämlich bedeutet: Wenn sich meine Religion um eine offene Stelle, nennen wir sie mal Gott,  dreht, die nicht zu greifen ist, dann gerate ich nicht so leicht in die Gefahr, irgendetwas Irdisches zum allein Seligmachenden zu erklären. Weder Geld, noch meinen Mann, noch meine Idee einer besseren Welt, noch meine spezielle kulturelle Ausprägung von Religion, noch mein Hobby etc.

Dann ist für mich auch das Angeln nie allein seligmachend, und das gibt mir die Freiheit in aller Gelassenheit angeln zu gehen.

Wie gesagt, in meinem ersten Posting hatte ich ja erwähnt, wie sehr mich dieser Spruch ärgert, "Wenn Angeln eine Religion wäre, dann wäre Norwegen das heilige Land." Dieser Spruch ist für mich beispielhaft für eine scheinreligiöse Überhöhung eines großartigen Hobbies, einer mich und meine Sinne beanspruchenden Leidenschaft, die ich weiterhin in aller Freiheit und mit Lust und Liebe ausüben möchte.

So weit erst  mal?


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Um noch mal auf Motive zurückzukommen. Für mich ist angeln etwas sehr Persönliches. Ich bin grundsätzlich so strukturiert, dass mir stilles Sitzen äußerst schwer fällt und ich Schwierigkeiten habe Ruhe zu finden.
Mein Beruf ist sehr kommunikativ und ich bin dabei im Grunde nie alleine.

Wenn ich angel, dann finde ich für mich einen Bereich in dem ich ganz mit mir allein bin, sehr beschäftigt und viel Zeit für mich habe.

Ich genieße die Langsamkeit und oft auch die Einsamkeit die ich dabei finden kann. Für mich ist das oft Kontemplation pur.

Einerseits..., andererseits wird die Ruhe, das konzentrierte Fischen manchmal selten, meistens oft, von diesem Moment unterbrochen, der mir das Adrenalin zu den Ohren raus schiessen lässt. Biss, Drill, stolze Einordnung des Fanges und dann wieder zurücksinken in die Ruhe, von Zeit zu Zeit einen staunenden Blick auf den Fisch am Gürtel, um dann wieder bei mir zu sein.

Dazu gehört die Vorfreude, Fliegen, Blinker sortieren, Ruten und Rollen in die Hand nehmen, sich fragen ob die mit müssen, eigentlich, aber man weiß ja nie... Schnur überprüfen, Haken und Sprengringe austauschen, Stahlvorfächer bauen und mit dem besten Freund in Vorfreude auf den Urlaub telefonieren.

Dazu gehört den Fisch vernünftig zu behandeln, mit dem Fang stolz nach hause kommen und ein tolles Mahl zu bereiten.

Angeln ist für mich so wertvoll, weil es mich sehr ganzheitlich anspricht. 

Ich habe kürzlich in einem anderen Forumsbereich eine kleine fiktive Geschichte geschrieben, die das wohl ganz gut wieder gibt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135788

Uli


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

na ja, Blauzahn, 

sie meint halt religiöse Überhöhung und das mit dem Schein- ist wahrscheinlich als "Zuckerl" gedacht... :m

Obwohl ich den Gedankengang schon nachvollziehen kann.
Überhöhung welcher Art auch immer trägt ja auch schon ein Extrem in sich. 

Wenn ich 
im Dezember mal beim Ausstieg aus dem Boot ausrutsche oder ich wieder mal mir einem Wobbler im Zeigefinger im Krankenhaus lande :c
(oder wie heute, meine geflochtene Schnur wegen einer Schlaufe GAAANZ unten am Spulenkern beim Wurf reißt), 

dann können mir die ganze Kontemplation, die ganze Naturversenkung und andere hehre Gedanken kurzfristig gestohlen bleiben...

Aber wie gesagt, nur kurzfristig...


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Weil es nämlich bedeutet: Wenn sich meine Religion um eine offene Stelle, nennen wir sie mal Gott,  dreht, die nicht zu greifen ist, dann gerate ich nicht so leicht in die Gefahr, irgendetwas Irdisches zum allein Seligmachenden zu erklären. Weder Geld, noch meinen Mann, noch meine Idee einer besseren Welt, noch meine spezielle kulturelle Ausprägung von Religion, noch mein Hobby etc.



Interessante funktionale Betrachtung. Die Religion füllt die offenen Stellen.


----------



## Ines (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Interessante funktionale Betrachtung. Die Religion füllt die offenen Stellen.



Uli, der Witz ist ja: das ist genau das Gegenteil von funktional! Es bleibt offen.


----------



## darth carper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Schlaumeiermodus:

Es heißt tatsächlich Opium des Volkes (Marx). Opium fürs Volk ist ein von Lenin umgewandeltes Zitat (und ganz nebenbei eine gute Scheibe der Toten Hosen).


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

sundvogel:

_Um noch mal auf Motive zurückzukommen. Für mich ist angeln etwas sehr Persönliches. Ich bin grundsätzlich so strukturiert, dass mir stilles Sitzen äußerst schwer fällt und ich Schwierigkeiten habe Ruhe zu finden.
Mein Beruf ist sehr kommunikativ und ich bin dabei im Grunde nie alleine.
Wenn ich angel, dann finde ich für mich einen Bereich in dem ich ganz mit mir allein bin, sehr beschäftigt und viel Zeit für mich habe._ 

Ja, geht mir auch so ähnlich. 
Ein total abgedrehter (aber netter und lustiger) Jazz-Kontrabassist meinte mal auf eine recht esoterische Art und Weise, jeder habe 2 Pole in seiner Seele. Umso stärker ausgeprägt der eine, desto heftiger halt der andere. Da hab ich jetzt also den Salat...

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist wirklich was dran.

#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Uli, der Witz ist ja: das ist genau das Gegenteil von funktional! Es bleibt offen.



Ist ja wie beim Angeln, man versucht etwas zu füllen, der eine seine Seele, der andere seinen Kühlschrank und das Ergebnis ist offen...


----------



## Ines (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Genau, kehren wir zu den Kalauern zurück!


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Weil es nämlich bedeutet: Wenn sich meine Religion um eine offene Stelle, nennen wir sie mal Gott,  dreht, die nicht zu greifen ist, dann gerate ich nicht so leicht in die Gefahr, irgendetwas Irdisches zum allein Seligmachenden zu erklären. Weder Geld, noch meinen Mann, noch meine Idee einer besseren Welt, noch meine spezielle kulturelle Ausprägung von Religion, noch mein Hobby etc.



Über diesen Absatz stolpere ich auch nach mehrmaligem Lesen noch ein wenig.
Offen ist im Leben vieles, wenn nicht sogar alles was in der Zukunft liegt. Beeinflussung und ersetzen der fehlenden Bausteine durch den Glauben an etwas, was nicht greifbar ist, liegt nahe, ändert aber nichts am Umstand, dass, wenn es nicht eintraf wie erwartet, der Zweifel bleibt.
Schachtelsatz... aber ich weis nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll.

Danke darth carper...
Mir war nur der von mir zitierte Satz im Gedächtnis...
anscheinend bin ich hierbei ein Opfer der ideologisch geprägten Schulbildung der DDR geworden |kopfkrat


----------



## raubangler (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Uli, der Witz ist ja: das ist genau das Gegenteil von funktional! Es bleibt offen.



Bis der Calvinismus es füllte....


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@Ines

Ich wollte mich nicht darüber lustig machen. Angeln kann auch die Lücken füllen. Sicher nicht in einer Art Glaube, aber die Beschäftigung als solche kann manchen Menschen einen anderen Zugang zu sich selbst ermöglichen. Nicht als quasi-religiösen Ersatz, sondern als etwas eigenes, was nun gar nicht einem Götzen entspricht. Was dem einen sein Zen ist dem anderen sein Spiegelkarpfen, wobei wir wieder beim Kalauer sind.

Möglicherweise verstehe ich dich, aber auch einfach nicht, da meine religionstheoretischen und praktischen Kenntnisse nur rudimentär entwickelt sind.


----------



## Ines (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Im Grunde geht es mir gar nicht in erster Linie darum, jetzt das zu beschreiben, was ich die offene Stelle genannt habe, sondern darum, Religion und "scheinreligiöse Überhöhung" auseinanderzuhalten. 

Das zweite ist immer etwas Festgelegtes, was dann auch ganz schnell dogmatisch, fanatisch usw. gerät oder eben zum Opium wird. Das erste ist eben offener, also das, was allein seligmachend sein soll, ist nicht zu greifen, nicht festzulegen etc. Da geht es um den Sinn des Leben, die Grundbedingungen des Daseins usw, aber da  hat keiner alleine das Definitionsrecht oder die Verfügungsgewalt drüber.

Und das Ganze jetzt aufs Angeln übertragen, denn darum geht es hier doch: Mein geliebtes Hobby hat mit dieser offenen Stelle, nennen wir sie Gott als Geheimnis der Welt, nichts zu tun. Angeln ist eben keine Religion, muss mir nicht den Sinn des Lebens liefern, sondern ist eine Tätigkeit, die ich frei von irgendeiner Überhöhung nach Lust und Laune ausüben kann. 

Irgendwer hat hier geschrieben: Ich brauche keine Begründung und keine Rechtfertigung dafür, dass ich angeln gehe. Das ist für mich Freiheit, und das ist für mich die Grundbedingung dafür, Freude beim Angeln zu finden - aufgrund all der bereits genannten schönen Motive in ihrer großen Bandbreite. 

Das heißt nicht, dass mich nicht beim Angeln der Hauch des Heiligen streifen kann, wenn ich denn in Kontemplation versinke, mich in Naturbetrachtung versenke, zur Ruhe finde, aber auch das macht das Angeln selbst ja nicht zur Religion. Finde ich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Finde ich.



Ich auch.


----------



## Ines (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich merke schon, es hebt  etwas ab. Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Frage beanworten, was es denn mit der scheinreligiösen Überhöhung auf sich haben soll. Hoffentlich sind jetzt nicht alle Klarheiten beseitigt...


----------



## bacalo (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf Motive zurückzukommen. Für mich ist angeln etwas sehr Persönliches. Ich bin grundsätzlich so strukturiert, dass mir stilles Sitzen äußerst schwer fällt und ich Schwierigkeiten habe Ruhe zu finden.
> Mein Beruf ist sehr kommunikativ und ich bin dabei im Grunde nie alleine.
> 
> Wenn ich angel, dann finde ich für mich einen Bereich in dem ich ganz mit mir allein bin, sehr beschäftigt und viel Zeit für mich habe.
> ...



#r

Tja, gleich nach dem Angeln kommt das lesen,
wobei es mir zuweilen schwer fällt, die gereichte Botschaft nachzuvollziehen.

Es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was er an/aus dieser Freizeitbeschäftigung für sich empfindet/oder gar "herausholt".


Als Vater dreier Töchter in einem sehr sehr interessanten Alter#q, ach ja.... und Ehemann|rolleyes, beantworte ich derzeit die an mich gestellte(n) Frage(n) (natürlich vorurteilsfrei) nach dem Sinn des Angelns kurz und knapp mit:

"Tja.....die Fische können nicht reden!"

In diesem Sinne

Petri Heil


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ein schöner Schluß für diesen Ausflug in die Religion,
Angeln ist Freiheit.
Die Freiheit abzuschalten und das zu tun was man tut,
die Freiheit zu entscheiden mit wem man es tut
und die Freiheit wie man es tut.

In diesem Sinne ein "tut tut" in den Abend.

@Bacalo
Diese Freiheit(en) sei(en) dir zugestanden, denn du hast es sicher nicht leicht #h

René


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wenn ich
> im Dezember mal beim Ausstieg aus dem Boot ausrutsche oder ich wieder mal mir einem Wobbler im Zeigefinger im Krankenhaus lande :c
> (oder wie heute, meine geflochtene Schnur wegen einer Schlaufe GAAANZ unten am Spulenkern beim Wurf reißt),
> 
> dann können mir die ganze Kontemplation, die ganze Naturversenkung und andere hehre Gedanken kurzfristig gestohlen bleiben...



da ist was dran! #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

_Angeln ist Erholung. Die Stunden alleine am Wasser. Ruhe und Frieden. Zu sich selbst finden. Von mir aus auch noch irgendwelche rudimentären Instinkte._

Nun gut. Warum bitte, schlagen wir uns dann noch zusätzlich Stunde um Stunde hier vor dem Bildschirm um die Ohren ? Zeit, in der wir gemeinsam mit dem Partner und/oder den Kindern etwas unternehmen könnten. In der wir irgendetwas produktives ( z.B. angeln ) oder auch unproduktives ( z.B. angeln ) tun könnten. Warum lesen wir Beitrag um Beitrag, immer auf der Suche nach einem Moment, in dem wir uns in eine gefällige Diskussion einschalten können. Warum opfern wir Ruhe und Frieden um hier konstruktiv zu " streiten " ? 
Hat Angeln nicht auch sehr viel mit der Suche nach Gemeinsamkeiten und gleichgesinnter Geselligkeit zu tun ? 
Wenn ja, könnte das der Grund sein, warum andere Meinungen oft so vehement attackiert werden ? Weil sie uns stören ? Die von jedem einzelnen angestrebte, subjektive gemeinsame Geselligkeit behindern ? Oder vielleicht, weil manche Argumente nicht in unsere persönliche Wahrheit passen. Weil wir es ablehnen, unsere Argumentationsschiene so zu verändern, dass diese fremden Ansichten doch noch einen Platz in unserer Wahrheit finden ?


----------



## lale (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

was ist angeln?

angeln ist angeln.

kein sport, auch wenn es die schönsten seiten des sportes haben kann, das gemeinschaftliche, das faire, das kollegiale, das 'dabeisein ist alles'.

keine philosophie, keine lebeseinstellung, kein glaube.
das alles habe ich, ich tue es nicht.

warum ich angel?
ganz ehrlich: ich weiss es nicht.
würde ich mir den tag verderben wollen, würde ich versuchen es zu definieren. aber was greifbar wird, verliert manchmal seinen zauber..

eine idee: es hat was mit mensch-sein zu tun. ganz archaisch.
raus, tier fangen. 
verantwortung tragen für ein leben. ein leben, das man nimmt, oder das man nicht nimmt. in jedem fall
verantwortungsbewusst und menschlich.

für mich eventuell das ursprünglichste in meinem leben, das von computern und büchern und supermärkten etc. geprägt ist.

um die anglerin zu werden, die ich hoffe zu werden, muss ich noch viel lernen.. ich freu mich drauf..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



> eine idee: es hat was mit mensch-sein zu tun. ganz archaisch.
> raus, tier fangen.
> verantwortung tragen für ein leben. ein leben, das man nimmt, oder das man nicht nimmt. in jedem fall
> verantwortungsbewusst und menschlich.


Oder:
Leben und leben lassen, jedem so wie ers gerne mag....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ines:

_Und das Ganze jetzt aufs Angeln übertragen, denn darum geht es hier doch: Mein geliebtes Hobby hat mit dieser offenen Stelle, nennen wir sie Gott als Geheimnis der Welt, nichts zu tun. Angeln ist eben keine Religion, muss mir nicht den Sinn des Lebens liefern, sondern ist eine Tätigkeit, die ich frei von irgendeiner Überhöhung nach Lust und Laune ausüben kann._

Ich glaube zu wissen, was du meinst.
Der moderne Mensch ist so weit entrückt von jeglicher natürlicher "Einbettung" in die Welt, dass er alles, was ihn an seine Ursprünglichkeit erinnert (und da kommt das Angeln ganz weit vorn) regelrecht in sich aufsaugt.

Wenn wir einen sogenannten "Ureinwohner" fragen würden, warum er fischt oder angelt, der würde uns für verrückt erklären. 
0 Fisch = 0 Nahrung = ein großes Problem, auf die einfache Formel lässt es sich reduzieren. 

Wir als moderne Angler haben es da leichter: 
nix gefangen = Kühlschrank auf: null Problem.

Von dieser Warte aus tun wir uns ganz leicht, in der Rückschau alles mögliche zu überhöhen. Wobei das natürlich nicht nur fürs Angeln gilt. In unserer Erinnerung bleiben immer die schönen Dinge haften. Die negativen oder schmerzhaften werden ausgeblendet und schließlich vergessen. 
Wenn wir an einem ekligen und trüben Novembertag nach 5 Stunden Angeln einen schönen Hecht fangen, dann bleibt der in Erinnerung. Die kalten Füsse oder die Grippe, die wir uns dabei eingefangen haben, treten zurück und verblassen.

So entstehen auch diese ganzen romantischen Gefühle: 
so oft wir wollen, können wir auf "das Angeln" von außen blicken, der Ureinwohner MUSS fischen gehen, da ist kein Platz für großartige Reflexion.

Es ist doch ein wenig wie bei Karl May. Winnetou, der edle Wilde. Romantischer gehts nicht. Aber diese Bilder ziehen uns an. Klar, wir sind ja definitiv nicht mehr "Naturmenschen", verspüren aber eine tiefe Sehnsucht nach dem Ursprünglichen.
Auch durchs Angeln versuchen wir uns diesem "Ideal" zu nähern. Aber wie gesagt, es bleibt immer nur ein Annähern, denn es geht ja nicht _wirklich_ um etwas, ist eben nicht der "Ernstfall". Viel Platz also, um uns tiefe Gedanken zu machen und auch ein Grund, warum wir alle so ganz verschiedene Auffassungen haben.  
Jeder macht sich halt so seine _eigenen _Gedanken.

P.S.: Spätestens, wenn der Indianerbewunderer erfährt, dass 
die ziemlich oft Hunde gekocht haben und
heutzutage vor allem mit Alkoholismus und Perspektivlosigkeit zu kämpfen haben,
verliert er in der Regel das Interesse.

P.P.S.: Das mit diesen Urbildern, die uns so anziehen hat C.G. Jung, ein Schweizer, Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts als "Archetypen" bezeichnet. 
Wenn´s jemand interessiert, kann ich mal ein paar Literaturangaben posten.

Gruß und viel Petri!

Kohlmeise

#6#6#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Nun, das erklärt möglicherweise den Keim, den inneren Anstoß, sich mit dem Angeln ( Jagen, Sammeln ) zu beschäftigen. Es erklärt nicht die Ausprägung, und gar nicht die Intensität, mit der so mancher seinen Standpunkt diesbezüglich vertritt. 

Waidgerechtigkeit ist etwas für Leute, die satt ( im Sinne von essen ) sind, und Hunger verdrängt die Romantik. 

Dort, wo Hunger herrscht gibt es sicher keine Diskussionen über waidgerechtes Verhalten. Ist es unsere Sattheit, die es uns erlaubt das Angeln individuell auszuüben ? Oder anders gesagt: Brauchen wir individuelle Gründe um ein unterschwelliges schlechtes Gewissen über ein Tun zu unterdrücken, welches wir eigentlich gar nicht nötig haben ? Und greifen andere Meinungen, die unsere Gründe wohlmöglich als " falsch " erscheinen lassen, dieses Gewissen an ?

Ich reite so ein bisschen darauf rum, weil wir zwar sehr viel über Gründe reden, aber wenig über das Verständnis.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wenn ich
> im Dezember mal beim Ausstieg aus dem Boot ausrutsche oder ich wieder mal mir einem Wobbler im Zeigefinger im Krankenhaus lande :c
> (oder wie heute, meine geflochtene Schnur wegen einer Schlaufe GAAANZ unten am Spulenkern beim Wurf reißt),
> 
> ...



LOL, Top Posting! #6

Gerade den schicken, teuren Wobbler auf Nimmerwiedersehen im Fluß versenkt, in der Dämmerung auf einer glitschigen, bröckeligen Steinpackung stehend, mit klammen, zittrigen Fingern verzweifelt zu versuchen einen anständigen Knoten zu machen ...

"Entspannung in der Natur" ist dann doch ein bißchen was Anderes. An manchen Tagen wird man mich am Gewässer leicht finden, einfach den Urschreien folgen. |supergri

Viell. gehört das auch ein wenig zum Angeln - auch in solchen Momenten noch die Fassung zu bewahren. Gelingt mir nur nicht immer.


----------



## Ines (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Angeln - die Naturromantik des Stadtmenschen. 
Klar, da ist was dran, Kohlmeise. 
Wahrscheinlich rührt daher für mich - Stadtmensch - ein Großteil der Faszination.

So vielleicht, wie Leute, die Urlaub auf dem Bauernhof machen, die Kühe und Schweine dort bestaunen. Der Bauer selbst hat ein viel nüchternes und pragmatischeres Verhältnis zu den Tieren, von denen und mit denen er lebt. 

Warum es diesbezüglich immer wieder zu Streit und Wettkampf kommt, liegt wahrscheinlich in der Natur des Menschen - ein Wesen, das auf der einen Seite Gemeinschaft sucht, auf der anderen Seite aber auch Abgrenzung und Herrschaft.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ralle:
Dort, wo Hunger herrscht gibt es sicher keine Diskussionen über waidgerechtes Verhalten. Ist es unsere Sattheit, die es uns erlaubt das Angeln individuell auszuüben ? Oder anders gesagt: Brauchen wir individuelle Gründe um ein unterschwelliges schlechtes Gewissen über ein Tun zu unterdrücken, welches wir eigentlich gar nicht nötig haben ? Und greifen andere Meinungen, die unsere Gründe wohlmöglich als " falsch " erscheinen lassen, dieses Gewissen an ?

Ob wir es nötig haben, oder nicht, spielt ja eigentlich gar keine Rolle. Wir Menschen vergessen manchmal, zugeschüttet von Kultur in allen Ausprägungen, dass wir Wesen aus Fleisch und Blut sind. Mit allen Bedürfnissen und Leiden (ich sag mal nicht "Trieben"), die allen Geschöpfen dieser Welt zu eigen sind. 
Für mich ist es aber schon irgendwie wichtig, dass ich zur Not in der Lage wäre, mich und meine Nächsten mit Nahrung versorgen zu können. 
Aber das ist ein unterschwelliges Gefühl und zum Glück denke ich über sowas wirklich nicht jeden Tag nach.

Das mit den verschiedenen Meinungen ist so eine Sache. Ich denke, wir sollten da 2 Dinge unterscheiden.
Einmal der Streit über Angelmethoden, Equipment, beste Beisszeiten usw.
Und dann die Diskussionen über C&R und solche Geschichten.

Das erstere kann, wenn auch leidenschaftlich, dann doch  sachlich geführt werden. Wer gute Argumente liefert, kann schließlich auch überzeugen.

Im zweiten Fall kommen ethische oder auch moralische Gesichtspunkte hinzu - und schon wirds kompliziert. Ich selbst habe jedenfalls kein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ........nee, ich sags jetzt nicht.

ich möchte nochmals auf meine Ureinwohner zurückkommen.
Ihr kennt doch sicher das Konzept, sich bei einem Beutetier, das man gerade getötet hat, zu entschuldigen. Ein Tier als Wesen betrachten, das man auch persönlich um Vergebung bitten kann. Hab das mal in einer klasse Dokumentation gesehen. Das ist so dermaßen tief dran am Leben selbst, da gibt es kein Für und Wider mehr, keine Meinungen und kein Streit, Nur das tote Tier und man selbst.

Ich schlage folgendes vor. Wir machen das ein paar mal, auch wenn es uns zunächst lächerlich vorkommen sollte  und tauschen dann unsere Erfahrungen und Empfindungen aus. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Diskussion dann ungeahnte Dinge ans Licht bringt.


----------



## lale (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Brauchen wir individuelle Gründe um ein unterschwelliges schlechtes Gewissen über ein Tun zu unterdrücken, welches wir eigentlich gar nicht nötig haben ?



ich kann natürlich nicht für 'uns' sprechen..
stolperte aber über den punkt des 'nicht nötig habens'.

haben wir das nicht nötig, das angeln?
ich denke schon:

die trennung der welt in 'natur' und 'mensch', wie sie mir oft begegnet, halte ich für sinnfrei.

der mensch ist teil der natur, somit ist auch alles, was er an kulturellen und zivilisatorischen 'errungenschaften' hervorgebracht hat, teil der natur. wie ameisenhaufen es auch sind.

ich bin also in erster linie ein tier. abgesehen davon, dass ich einen warmen ort zum schlafen und kleidung brauche, brauche ich auch futter.

ich habe ein recht auf futter. nicht darauf, dass mir jemand genügend futter zur verfügung stellt, aber ich habe das recht zu essen.

davon ausgehend, und wissend, dass ich ein allesfresser bin, habe ich ein recht auf tierisches eiweiss.

und der grösste teil der menschheit konsumiert tierisches eiweiss, wenn er es bekommen kann..

wenn ich mich nun also ans wasser stelle, einen fisch fange (was selten genug passiert), und ihn waidgerecht töte (kultur hat auch was für sich..), um ihn zu essen, so tue ich das, weil ich 
a) es kann, 
b) ein recht darauf habe (unwesentlich eingeschränkt durch bestimmungen, kultur halt..) und 
c) weil es sonst ein anderer tun würde, der mit den fisch hinterher verkauft.

c) ist der relevante punkt. will ich dieses leben, mit dieser form der ernährung weiterführen, und das will ich, dann müssen tiere sterben.

und ich halte es für auf mehreren ebenen am menschlichsten, wenn ich das selber erledige.

so töte ich symbolisch den fisch (nein, nicht jeden fisch!), stellvertretend für alle tiere, die ich so esse.

das 'unterschwellig schlechte gewissen' habe ich. 

aber nur, weil ich die ganzen anderen tiere, die ich esse, von anderen töten lasse. 
unter zum teil wiederlichen bedingungen (massenviehhaltung), und zum großen teil nicht 'waidgerecht' (fischkutter).


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

*Zitat Kohlmeise:*

_ich möchte nochmals auf meine Ureinwohner zurückkommen.
Ihr kennt doch sicher das Konzept, sich bei einem Beutetier, das man gerade getötet hat, zu entschuldigen. Ein Tier als Wesen betrachten, das man auch persönlich um Vergebung bitten kann._

Das ist aber sehr oft an religiöse Sitten und Gebräuche geknüpft. Dahinter steckt die Angst zukünftig eine schlechte Jagd zu haben, oder den Zorn irgendeines Gottes oder der Natur zu beschwichtigen. Es ist weniger das Mitgefühl an sich, die Trauer, Leben vernichtet zu haben. Aber gut.
Wie glaubhaft ist denn eine Entschuldigung eines mordernen Anglers, der den Fisch ohne persönliche Not tötet oder auch nur verletzt, im Gegensatz zu einem Menschen der auf das getötete Tier als Nahrung angewiesen ist ? Kann man dem Ureinwohner noch ein " Sorry, aber ich konnte nicht anders weil ich/meine Familie sonst verhungere " als glaubhaft und ehrlich ansehen, müsste der moderne Angler ein " Sorry, aber ich übe für den Fall dass ich mal Hunger leiden muß ", oder ein " Sorry, aber ich bin im Leben so gestresst, dass ich Dich als Ausgleich dafür töten/verletzen musste " von sich geben.
Das ist jetzt nicht zynisch gemeint. Aber was sollte man denn als Grund für die Bitte um Entschuldigung wählen ? 


*Zitat Lale:*

_haben wir das nicht nötig, das angeln?
ich denke schon:
_
Nötig im Sinne von Nahrung beschaffen weil wir überleben müssen, haben wir es sicher nicht. 




_und ich halte es für auf mehreren ebenen am menschlichsten, wenn ich das selber erledige._

Dafür, und für den größten Teil Deines Beitrages meine ungeteilte Zustimmung. 



_das 'unterschwellig schlechte gewissen' habe ich. 

aber nur, weil ich die ganzen anderen tiere, die ich esse, von anderen töten lasse. 
unter zum teil wiederlichen bedingungen (massenviehhaltung), und zum großen teil nicht 'waidgerecht' (fischkutter)._ 

Interessant. Ein möglicher Grund für die von uns zelebrierte Waidgerechtigkeit. Sich selbst beweisen, dass man sich zumindest theoretisch " ehrlicher " ernähren könnte. Das man es ändern würde, hätte man die Macht/Möglichkeit dazu. Aus Mangel dessen jedoch reduziert auf das eigene Verhalten. 
Aber auch zwiespältig. Ich töte/verletze ein Tier um ( mir ) zu beweisen, dass ich moralisch über denen stehe, die es kommerziell machen. Schwierig.


----------



## Ines (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Auch noch mal zu den Ureinwohnern:

Zusätzlich zu Ralles Argumenten halte ich es auch immer für etwas aufgesetzt, über Jahrhunderte und Jahrtausende gewachsene und eingeübte Rituale anderer Völker und Kulturen plötzlich selbst zu praktizieren. Das bleibt beim So-als-ob-Effekt.#c


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

ralle:

natürlich haben wir allen Grund einer Entschuldigung.

Denn, was Lale geschrieben hat, trifft den Nagel genau auf den Kopf:

_das 'unterschwellig schlechte gewissen' habe ich. 
aber nur, weil ich die ganzen anderen tiere, die ich esse, von anderen töten lasse. 
unter zum teil wiederlichen bedingungen (massenviehhaltung), und zum großen teil nicht 'waidgerecht' (fischkutter)._ 

Das ist nämlich die entmenschlichste Methode der Nahrungsgewinnung, für den Ottonormalbürger wächst praktisch das Schweinefilet beim Discounter.
Und das schlimme ist: Alles ist anonym, keiner ist wirklich beteiligt, jeder ist ein lediglich ein Zahnrad im Getriebe.

Wir hingegen haben sind tatsächlich vom Anfang (Angeltag planen) bis zum Ende (Pfanne) vor Ort, Ausnehmen inklusive.
Wenn ich eine zu kleinen (ich sage jetzt nicht: untermaßigen!!!) Fisch zurücksetze, dann doch auch, weil ich mir in Gedanken sage: Leb du mal weiter, und werde erstmal groß. Da gehts doch nicht nur um Gesetzestexte.
Ich bin mir sicher, dieses "wachse erst mal" dem ein oder anderen untermaßigen Fisch ganz unwillkürlich zugemurmelt zu haben, als ich ihn entließ.
Das ist auch nix anderes als eine persönliche Entschuldigung bei einem Fisch, den ich mitnehmen will. Wegen diesem Fisch kann ich zumindest ab und zu auf Massenware jeglicher Art verzichten. Natürlich brauche ich ihn also als Nahrung!

Wir haben wenigstens die Chance, unserer Beute persönlich gegenüberzutreten: etwas, das seit Jahrtausenden zutiefst menschlich ist!
#h

Ines: ich meine ja nicht, dass wir irgendeinen Beschwörungstanz aufführen sollen oder mit dem Karpfen Zen-Yoga üben: Ne, davon, andere religiöse Praktiken zu kopieren, halte ich auch nichts. Allerdings ist die persönliche Begegnung von Lebenwesen zu Lebenwesen auch nichts religiöses. 
Oh Gott, jetzt haltet mich bloß nicht für einen esoterischen Spinner!


----------



## Ines (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Hihi, Du bist kein esoterischer Spinner, Kohlmeise, die Sorge habe ich nicht. 

Noch mal zum schlechten Gewissen, ob unterschwellig oder deutlich spürbar.

Wenn ich mich mit dem Lebewesen, das ich gefangen habe, Aug' in Aug' befinde, sprich, ich habe einen um sein Leben zappelnden Fisch in meiner Hand, dann denke ich in dem Augenblick nicht daran, was die Massentierhaltung den Tieren alles Böses antut.

Ich bin es ja, die den Fisch tötet. Und das ohne Lebens-Notwendigkeit, sondern aus freien Stücken.

Und spätestens, wenn ich dem sechsten Dorsch den Knüppel auf den Kopf haue, beschleicht mich doch ein deutliches Unbehagen dabei.

Das ist meine Macht, die ich in dem Augenblick über das Tier habe, und meine Freiheit, es zu töten oder wieder freizulassen. Und wenn der erste Fangrausch und von mir aus auch Tötungsrausch abgeklungen ist, dann merke ich, dass es mir eigentlich keinen Spass macht, so ein Tier abzuknüppeln. Aber es gehört eben dazu, wenn ich den gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen und essen möchte. 

Anderes Beispiel: Wenn ich meinem (leider verstorbenen) Kater ein neues Flohhalsband gekauft habe, dann habe ich auch immer mit einem gewissen Unbehagen die Aufschrift auf der Verpackung gelesen: "Nicht geeignet für Tiere, die der Verwendung zu Lebensmitteln dienen." Mein Kater ist mein Schmuse- und Kuscheltier gewesen, nichts zum Töten und Essen. Ich aber habe die Freiheit und Macht, darüber zu bestimmen, mit welchem Tier ich kuscheln und welches Tier ich essen will. Ich selber habe die Macht darüber, aber die bereitet mir manchmal auch Unbehagen, sprich, ein schlechtes Gewissen, ja das ist so, bei aller Freude am Angeln.


----------



## bassking (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Moin.

Der fiese, Tierquäler Angler , der dem Fisch so viel Leid zufügt..und auch noch
stolz auf sein verwerfliches Handeln ist...dieser Grobian und Unmensch gehört bestraft
und angezeigt !!!

Wie kann man nur seinen Urtrieben nachgeben...fiese, unmoderne "Tiere" sind die Angler !

....sagte der "Naturschützer" und biss genußvoll in sein *Frikadellen*brötchen....

Heheh- mal im Ernst: man hat das Angeln nötig, um einen Jagdtrieb auszuleben, welcher schon seit Anbeginn der Menschheit besteht.

Diesen zu verleugnen und als "böse" zu interpretieren ist eine Pervertierung eines Teils der ureigenen Menschlichkeit.

Bei Manchen ist der Trieb ausgeprägter, als bei Anderen...sie werden Angler, der Rest nicht.

Selbstverständlich haben Diese Angler das Angeln nötig !

Bassking.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



bassking schrieb:


> Heheh- mal im Ernst: man hat das Angeln nötig, um einen Jagdtrieb auszuleben, welcher schon seit Anbeginn der Menschheit besteht.
> 
> Diesen zu verleugnen und als "böse" zu interpretieren ist eine Pervertierung eines Teils der ureigenen Menschlichkeit.
> 
> Bei Manchen ist der Trieb ausgeprägter, als bei Anderen...sie werden Angler, der Rest nicht.



Tatsächlich? Und was ist mit dem ureigenen Trieb Beute zu machen? Kann man demjenigen einen Vorwurf machen, der jeden Fisch seinem ehemals vergänglichem Vorratslager zuführt?


----------



## Marcel M. (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Als ich früher noch kein Angler war, war mir auch die Natur irgendwo Egal.
Es wurde einfach mal ne Flasche in den Wald/Natur geworfen, mit dem Gedanken "wie soll meine 1 Flasche schon die Natur kaput machen"!

Dann kam der Tag an dem ich das erste mal an am Wasser saß und mir das Angeln annahm!
Ich merkte wie mich die Lebensart der Fische interesierte und wie sie leben & überleben!
Das alles können sie nur mit einer gut funktionierenden Umwelt!
Es kamm für mich nie wieder in Frage irgend ein Stück Papier einfach wegzuwerfen.

Es ist aber immer wieder zum Kotzten wenn man sieht wie manch andere Angler mit ihren Gewässern umgehen und sie hinterlassen.

Angeln ist für mich auch eine Verbindung mit der Natur & Tier und läst mich kommplet abschalten wenn ich am Wasser sitze und immer wieder auf´s neue auf meinen Fisch des Lebens warte.

Angeln ist einfach die schönste nebensache der Welt.

!!! NICHT VERGESSEN - GEBT DEN FISCHEN EINE CHANCE !!!


----------



## bassking (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Und was ist mit dem ureigenen Trieb Beute zu machen? Kann man demjenigen einen Vorwurf machen, der jeden Fisch seinem ehemals vergänglichem Vorratslager zuführt?



Habe ich das behauptet oder gefordert?

Man sollte aber schon mit der Zeit gehen- Resourcen waren damals zur echten Jäger und Sammlerzeit mit alleinigem Motiv "Nahrungserwerb" nahezu unerschöpflich.

Erst, als der Gewinngedanke hinzukam und im großen industrialisiertem Rahmen profitiert wurde,geriet die Natur aus dem Gleichgewicht.

..was zu mehr Verantwortung bei der Nutzung der knappen Resourcen führt.

Bassking.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@ Bassking

Du weißt aber schon, das Mammut, Wollnashorn und Riesenhirsch ( u.a. ) nach heutigen Erkenntnissen der Paläontologie mit an sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit durch die damaligen Menschen ausgerottet wurden ? 

Ach ja, und die Moa´s auch.

Nein, dieser Urtrieb hat sicher eine Bedeutung, ist ein bisschen dünn als Erklärung.


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich reite so ein bisschen darauf rum, weil wir zwar sehr viel über Gründe reden, aber wenig über das Verständnis.



Danke Ralf, das du so darauf herumreitest.
Dieses unterschiedliche Verständnis mit dem daraus resultierenden Handeln hat mich unter anderem dazu bewogen diesen Thread ins Leben zu rufen.

Ich versuche mal einen neuen Ansatz welcher vielleicht die Unterschiede ansatzweise aufklären könnte.
Der Urtrieb Beute zu machen, zu jagen ist in unseren Genen vorhanden, egal welcher Konfession, welchem Bildungsgrad, welcher Bevölkerungsschicht wir zugehören, egal wie alt wir sind und egal wie wir zum Angeln gekommen sind.
Jeder macht in seiner Entwicklung als Angler unterschiedliche Phasen durch.
Ich konstruiere das Beispiel eines Junganglers im Jahr 2008.

*Phase 1* ist die totale Begeisterung mit viel neu zu erlernendem, egal ob man nun den ersten Fisch fängt oder eben gerade die Fischereiprüfung bestanden hat. Die erste Angelrute + Rolle wird gekauft, oder mit Opas Angel mal die erste Plötze gefangen hat etc...

*Phase 2* immernoch totale Begeisterung, die ersten Erfolge wurden verbucht, man stellt fest, dass einem die eine oder andere Angelart mehr liegt und man spezialisert sich. Je nach Vorlieben des zu fangenden Fisches oder nach Betätigung mit dem Fischfanggerät. Schafft sich entsprechendes Gerät an und ist (vllt.) erfolgreicher als vorher.

*Phase 3* noch immer Begeisterung bei gleichbleibenden Fangerfolgen und ersten Fachsimpeleien mit Angelkollegen wie auch die ersten Schritte in der virtuellen Angelwelt (Internetforen etc.)

*Phase 4* nach wie vor Begeisterung verbunden mit ersten Profilierungsversuchen gegenüber Angelkollegen und ja, auch in der virtuellen Welt. Welches besonders bei jüngeren Anglern anfänglich zu Orientierungsschwierigkeiten führt.
Da sieht man täglich Fische von denen man sonst nur geträumt hat, fragt den Fänger dann sofort nach dem Gerät, dem verwendeten Köder und wo er gefangen wurde.
Man kommt somit vom eigenen Entwicklungsweg ab und versucht den ersehnten "Traumfisch" zu fangen um es sich selbst und der Welt (auch der virtuellen) zu zeigen, dass man es kann. Dieses kann natürlich nicht auf Anhieb funktionieren und man zahlt Lehrgeld. Ganz nebenbei reduziert man dadurch seine Passion auf das vorzeigbare Ergebnis Fisch, katigorisiert durch Größe, Anzahl und Häufigkeit der Fänge und unabhängig von der Verwendung. Es zählt nur das Fangen und Zeigen.

*Phase 5* immernoch begeistert aber erstaunt darüber, dass die eigene Entwicklung sich verselbständigt hat und man an einem Punkt angekommen ist, wo man nach Rechtfertigungen für den eingeschlagenen Weg sucht. Dazu tauscht man sich im Anglerkollegenkreis, hier ebenfalls auch virtuell, mit Gleichgesinnten aus um eine Bestätigung für das eigene Tun zu erlangen. Konfrontationen mit Phase 7 (kommt gleich) werden nur in der Gruppe angenommen und mit aller Schärfe begegnet. Es raucht und qualmt in allen Ecken.

*Phase 6* beinhaltet noch immer Begeisterung für das Angeln aber man denkt mehr und mehr über das momentane Verständnis vom Angeln nach und gerät in Selbstzweifel darüber, was den "Anderen" am eigenen Tun stört.
Man liest diesen Thread und hat das "Aha Erlebnis" und alles wird gut #h

Ich gebe zu das in Phase 6 der Ausgang offen ist und es auch ganz anders sein kann als ich das hier konstruiert habe.
Die Grundaussage ist jedoch, dass der Vergleich mit anderen Anglern ein nicht von der Hand zu weisender Aspekt ist, für das Verständnis vom Angeln welches manchmal doch sehr stark von Zwängen (virtuellen?) beeinflusst wird.
Man wird durch die aktive Teilnahme z.B hier im AB transparent und vergleichbar. Damit hat der eine oder andere vllt. ein Problem in seiner Entwicklung (als Angler wie auch evtl. im realen Leben).

Achso...
*Phase 7* vergessen....
Totale Begeisterung fürs Angeln, der Lebensmittelpunkt ist gefunden und dieser ist nicht (nur) das Angeln.

René

PS: Vorstehende Abhandlung ist frei konstruiert und darf gern durch Argumente und Anmerkungen entkräftet bzw. bestätigt werden.


----------



## Ines (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Phase 8: Man reflektiert im Board über Phase 1-7...

Scherz beiseite, der Knackepunkt ist wohl wirklich in Phase 6 zu finden. Durch dieses Minenfeld der Auseinandersetzung müssen wir wohl alle durch, damit es hinterher wieder Spaß macht.


----------



## bassking (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ Bassking
> 
> Du weißt aber schon, das Mammut, Wollnashorn und Riesenhirsch ( u.a. ) nach heutigen Erkenntnissen der Paläontologie mit an sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit durch die damaligen Menschen ausgerottet wurden ?
> 
> ...



Aha- ich dachte, wir reden über FISCH- Bestände ? 

Wusste noch gar nicht, dass die Vorindustrialisierten schon bspw. große Fangflotten hatten oder gezielt mit Hightechgerät  auf ganz wenige Arten aus waren 

Ich mein´- man könnte ja noch die Säugetiere mit reinnehmen,Klimaschwankungen und Meteoriteneinschläge ..aber dann löscht der Thomas ja wieder :q

Bassking.

P.S: Achtung, Humor ...also nicht zu ernst nehmen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Phasenweise nicht schlecht, Rene´:q

Aber lässt sich das so auf einen Großteil der Angler anwenden ? Sicher werden die meißten die eine oder andere Phase überspringen. Zum Beispiel Angler, die erst in der Mitte des Lebens oder später damit beginnen.

Aber grade Phase 1 könnte was haben.

Ich erinnere mich an meine Phase 1. Eigentlich, um Deine Sortierung nicht durcheinanderzubringen müsset ich Phase 1.1 schreiben.Ich muß vorausschicken, dass ich auf dem Land aufgewachsen bin. Inmitten Elterlicher Nutztierhaltung und eigener Schlachtung für den ( damals üblichen ) Eigenbedarf. In so fern war mir das töten und anschließende Verspeisen von Tieren zwar nicht unbedingt genehm ( na das verspeisen schon:q ), aber vertraut.

Unweit unseres Hauses fließt ein kleiner Bach. Nicht mal einen Meter breit und nur ab und an von max. Knietiefen Gumpen unterbrochen. An diesem Bach spielten wir als Kinder, mangels Gameboy und KiKa, fast jeden Tag. Praktischerweise floß er auch noch quer über unseren Schulweg, den wir damals zu Fuß und durch den Wald, morgens wie abends hinter uns bringen mussten. So mancher Staudamm wurde auf dem Heimweg gebaut, repariert, vergrößert, abgebrochen und neu errichtet. 
Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht mehr, wie es dazu kam und wann genau es war, aber irgendwann hatte ich eine Forelle in der Hand. Fortan waren Staudämme nur noch interessant, um in dem gestauten Wasser Forellen entweder zu " hältern " oder zu fangen. Bald kannte ich jeden Unterschlupf im gesamten Bachlauf. Ich entwickelte Techniken, mehr Forellen zu fangen. Manchmal ging es auch mit einem selbst gebauten " Schmetterlingsnetzt " an den Bach. Eine technische Weiterentwicklung, die mich ungefähr auf die selbe Evolutionsstufe mit Darwinfinken stellte. Es ging zuerst nicht darum, wie groß die Fische waren, auch die kleinsten wurden gejagt. Es ging darum, das Vieh zu überlisten, es zu fangen.
Mit dem fortschreiten der Fangerfolge veränderten sich zwei Dinge. 
Erstens wuchs in mir der Wunsch, meine Erfolge mit jemandem zu teilen. Klar waren da noch andere Bengel und Bengelinnen, die mich auf meinen Streifzügen begleiteten. Aber die haben nie die Ausdauer, Verbissenheit und Geschicklichkeit erlangt oder erlangen wollen, die mich antrieb. Meine Eltern waren hin- und hergerissen als ich mit den ersten " gewilderten " Fischen heimkam und diese voller Stolz präsentierte. Nein, eigentlich haben sie *mich* hin - und hergerissen. Wissend um die Strafwürdigkeit meines Handelns. Also schieden auch sie als potentielle Beifallgeber bald aus. Ich weiß noch ganz genau, wie ich damals in arge Unsicherheit verfallen bin. 
Die fehlende Anerkennung meiner Fischjagdlichen Erfolge machten mir die Geschichte irgendwie madig. Andererseits konnte ich aber auf keinen Fall davon lassen.
Zwischenzeitliche Versuche, die fehlende Anerkennung durch braten und verspeisen der gefangenen Fische am Lagerfeuer im Wald auszugleichen, scheiterten bald. Und zwar zum einen an der kulinarsichen Besonderheit halb verkokelter Forellen ohne Salz. Zum anderen an dem blöden Waldbrand.|rolleyes

Mit Beginn von Phase 1.2 fand ich bei der Jagd in dem kleinen Bach bald schon nicht mehr die ausreichende Befriedigung. Es war zu einfach geworden. Aber der Bach floß ja in einen größeren, breiteren, tieferen. Ebenfalls mit Forellen gut besetzt, aber diese waren ungleich schwerer zu fangen. Eigentlich fast gar nicht. Die Ufer waren zu hoch, zu tief unterspült, die Fluchtmöglichkeiten für die Fische zu groß, für mich ( im Falle des Entecktwerdens ) zu klein. 

Während dieser Zeit ergab es sich unbehaglicherweise, dass ich mehrfach vom Pächter des Baches erwischt wurde. Um das abzustellen kaufte mir mein Vater eine Angel. Ich hab die Story schon mal irgendwo hier im Board geschrieben und kürze nun ab.

Phase 1.3

Das eigentliche Angeln begann in einem Forellenteich. auch hier stellte ich mich nicht allzublöde an und fing bald schon recht gut und regelmäßig.
OK, es mag auch daran gelegen haben, dass man da nach gefangenen Kilos bezahlen musste ( nicht ich, meine Eltern ).
Dessenthalben möchte der Umstand der guten Fänge vielleicht nicht nur in meinem anglerischen Können begründet gewesen sein. Man könnte auch sagen, dass ein Schäferhund mit Angel im Maul und Zigarettenkippe am Haken in etwa genauso gut gefangen hätte. 
Alsbald wurde mir auch das zu langweilig, weil zu einfach. Außerdem konnte ich das Genörgele meiner Eltern, ständig Forelle essen zu müssen, kaum noch ertragen. 

Es folgt nun die Phase 2 und weitere, die ich den geneigten Lesern gerne im Detail ersparen und mich statt dessem dem widmen möchte, was ich mit meiner kurzen |rolleyes Einleitung untermauern wollte.

Es hat vom " Gefühl " her, vom Fangenwollen, von mir aus auch mit dem Jagdtrieb absolut keinen Unterschied gemacht, ob ich den Fischen mit der Hand im Bach, oder später mit der Angel nachgestellt habe. Sobald ich Wasser sah, habe ich innerlich vibriert wie ein Terrier vor´m Kaninchenloch. 
Also ist es möglicherweise doch nicht das Angeln an sich, sondern ist das Angeln lediglich die einzig legale Möglichkeit, den Terrier, zumindest zeitweise, zum Schweigen zu bringen.

Vielleicht ist es genau die Kombination - auf dem Land,  mit dem töten zur Sicherung der Nahrung aufgewachsen - Tiere nicht nur als Kuschelpartner erleben, sondern auch als Schnitzel en bloc oder Grillhähnchen  ( noch ) mit Federn - Kaninchen mit Fell und später ohne -  Angeln nicht als Initialzündung, sondern als Mittel zur Zweckerfüllung -
die meine heutige Einstellung zum Angeln geprägt haben. Die mich sagen lassen, ein Fisch ist ein Fisch, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. Die mich einen Fisch mit Freude zurücksetzen oder ihn mit ebensolcher Freude den Weg zur Pfanne weisen lassen. Oft ungeplant und willkürlich. 


Vielleicht, würde sich jemand die Mühe machen, eine ernsthafte Studie durchzuführen, käme dabei heraus, dass der Einstieg in die Angelfischerei unter Berücksichtigung des Alters und der Umstände des Aufwachsens, einen wesentlichen Einfluß auf das Verständnis vom und zum angeln haben. Und vielleicht sogar auf die Toleranz oder von mir aus auch Gleichmut gegenüber anderen anglerischen Ansichten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



bassking schrieb:


> Aha- ich dachte, wir reden über FISCH- Bestände ?
> 
> Wusste noch gar nicht, dass die Vorindustrialisierten schon bspw. große Fangflotten hatten oder gezielt mit Hightechgerät auf ganz wenige Arten aus waren
> 
> ...


 
Nein bzw. Ja.  Du hattest so allgemein formuliert.
Bezogen auf den Fischfang hast Du natürlich Recht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Einen schönen guten Abend!

Es wird ja hier gepostet, was das Zeug hält. 
Kaum ist man ein paar Stunden beim erfolglosen Zanderzupfen, gibts was zu lesen. Recht so!

Ines:
_Und spätestens, wenn ich dem sechsten Dorsch den Knüppel auf den Kopf haue, beschleicht mich doch ein deutliches Unbehagen dabei._

Ja, da isses, das große Unbehagen, das einem verdeutlicht, dass man spätestens jetzt Schluss machen sollte.
Ich selbst habe das zum letzten Mal erlebt, als beim Köderfischangeln die Lauben gut bissen und ich meinen Gefrierwintervorrat aufstocken wollte. Nachdem so um die 30 Lauben in meiner Tüte waren, kam dieses Gefühl plötzlich hoch, dass ich jetzt schleunigst aufhören solle und schon genug getötet wurde.

Ist das ein schlechtes Gewissen? Glaub ich eigentlich nicht, denn ein schlechtes Gewissen kann ich nur _jemandem gegenüber _haben. Den Lauben gegenüber hatte ich es jedenfalls nicht. 
Eher so das Gefühl, es gerade maßlos zu übertreiben. Wer weiß, vielleicht ist ja auch das einer dieser berühmten (und hier fast schon zu oft bemühten "Urtriebe"), der dem reinen Abschlachten entgegensteht.

Interessant jedenfalls, dass das auch anderen so geht!


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



bassking schrieb:


> Habe ich das behauptet oder gefordert?
> 
> Man sollte aber schon mit der Zeit gehen- Resourcen waren damals zur echten Jäger und Sammlerzeit mit alleinigem Motiv "Nahrungserwerb" nahezu unerschöpflich.
> 
> ...



Interessantes Statement. Als wir das letzte Mal Konservation trieben - es war Mitte Juni - wurde ich von dir belehrt, dass es nicht richtig sei zu dieser Zeit des Jahres den Zandern nachzustellen. Sogar ein kleiner Hinweis darauf, dass ich evt. in der Schonzeit zugeschlagen haben könnte, fehlte nicht. Deine Belehrung erfolgte in völliger Unkenntnis des Gewässers in dem ich fischte, des Bundeslandes und des weiteren Schicksals dieser offensichtlich knappen Resource, wie du so schön sagst.

Es scheint neben dem Angeltrieb, dem Beutetrieb auch noch eine Art Belehrungstrieb zu geben, der kulturell bedingt erst in der Gegenwart so richtig ausgelebt werden kann.

Sorry für OT

Als ich letzte Woche in unser Ferienhaus kam, mit geröteten Wangen und strahlenden Augen, weil ich zwei schöne Forellen zum Abendessen mitbringen konnte, betrachtete mein Vater die beiden Meerforellen sehr nachdenklich. 

"Das sind wirklich tolle Fische, die sind wirklich schön, dass du das so kannst."

"Das ich was kann?"

"So schöne Tiere töten."

"Das gehört dazu, sonst macht es keinen Sinn. Wir essen die gleich und freuen uns das sie es gut gehabt haben - besser als die Tiere die wir sonst essen."

Ich komme mit meinem Gewissen am besten klar, wenn ich mir den Prozeß schwer mache. Ich fische im Wesentlichen auf Fische bei denen der Fang kein Automatismus ist. Dadurch fange ich weniger als ich könnte, aber muß mir weder über eine Überfischung meinerseits noch über Verwertungsprobleme gedanken machen.


----------



## lale (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nötig im Sinne von Nahrung beschaffen weil wir überleben müssen, haben wir es sicher nicht.



ich glaube, wir gehen da von verschiedenen standpunkten ran..

ich muss nahrung beschaffen, um zu überleben. punkt.

aber es macht doch in dieser hinsicht keinen unterschied, ob ich mir die nahrung in form von fischstäbchen aus der kühltruhe im supermarkt hole, oder ob ich versuche einen fisch zu fangen, was mir eventuell gelingt..

wäre ich vegetarierin, würde ich das oben stehende zitat allerdings voll unterstreichen.



> Aber auch zwiespältig. Ich töte/verletze ein Tier um ( mir ) zu beweisen, dass ich moralisch über denen stehe, die es kommerziell machen. Schwierig.


ich gebe zu, zu anfang hatte das mit dem angel was von 'sich selbst etwas beweisen'.
ich habe mir bewiesen, dass ich mir selber tierisches eiweiss besorgen kann. und ich fand und finde es großartig.

ich denke aber, wie ines, nicht wirklich über massentierhaltung nach, wenn ich angel. 

auch der aspekt der moral, spielt, wo ich so drüber nachdenke, eine rolle. aber nicht in dem von dir geschilderten zusammenhang.

ich finde ich, die anglerin, stehe moralisch über der nicht-anglerin, die ich mal war. für mich bin ich irgendwie echter und menschlicher, wenn ich mich der tatsache stelle, dass tiere für meine ernährung sterben.

ich habe genug damit zu tun, für mich selbst gut und böse zu definieren, und maße mir nicht an, dass auch für andere tun zu wollen. 

'kommerzielle tiertöter' sind in meiner welt dienstleister.
die moralische problematik die ich sehe liegt nicht darin, dass diese tiere töten, sondern darin, dass ich sie kaufe und verdränge, dass die fischstäbchen mal flossen hatten.
(..und somit einen umgang mit tieren finanziere, den ich nicht gut finde, aber das ist ein anderes thema, und hat eher einen gesellschaftlichen aspekt als einen individuellen..)

by the way: ich habe in meinem leben 21 fische gefangen.. das drückende gewissen von wegen 'nu is aber gut' hatte ich noch nie..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



> 'kommerzielle tiertöter' sind in meiner welt dienstleister.
> die moralische problematik die ich sehe liegt nicht darin, dass diese tiere töten, sondern darin, dass ich sie kaufe und verdränge, dass die fischstäbchen mal flossen hatten.
> (..und somit einen umgang mit tieren finanziere, den ich nicht gut finde, aber das ist ein anderes thema, und hat eher einen gesellschaftlichen aspekt als einen individuellen..)


Sehr gut beschrieben!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich würde gerne die Diskussion auf einen anderen Punkt lenken:

die Faszination des Unbekannten, Das Fischen in der Tiefe sozusagen.

Diese Konfronation mit dem Unbekannten, oder Unerwarteten, macht für mich einen ganz großen Teil des Reizes beim Angeln aus. 

Aus diesem Grund zähle ich mich auch nicht zu den "Specimen".
Nehmen wir mal den Zander, einen Fisch, der mich dieses Jahr (bis jetzt!!!) einige Nerven gekostet hat. 
Es gab aber auch schon andere Jahre.

2004 zum Beispiel: Zander 74, 68, 70, 60, 75 (sind jetzt Näherungswerte, so genau schreib ich mir das nicht auf) innerhalb weniger Tage, was denkt ihr, wieviel Spaß die nächsten noch gemacht haben? Kaum mehr, es war eher ein _Angeln gehen müssen_, denn wer weiß, wann die Beißzeit vorbei ist...

Ganz anders dagegen mein erster Schlepphecht mit schlappen 64 cm. Aber, es war mein erster und gefangen habe ich ihn auf einen selbstgebauten Wobbler. Wenns kein Schlauchboot gewesen wäre, ich hätte Freudentänze aufgeführt. 

Mittlerweile versuche ich, gar nicht mehr so genau zu planen. 
Als Jungangler war ich ständig am Testen, fischte an den unmöglichsten Stellen mit den unmöglichsten Ködern. Das hat sich dann abgeschwächt. Man weiß ja irgendwann, wo die erfolgversprechenden Stellen sind. 
Das hab ich dieses Jahr einige male ganz bewusst anders gemacht. Gar nicht groß nachgefragt und nachgeschaut, wo aufgrund guter Bissaussichten alle hinrennen, sondern einfach wieder mal getestet. 
Ich habs schon an anderer Stelle gepostet: 
Mein schönster Angeltag dieses Jahr war an einem Bach, total zugewuchert, wo niemals auch nur ein Angler sitzt. Klar, ist ja auch nur 50 cm tief. Ich hatte zwar null Hoffnung, wollte es aber schon lang mal dort versuchen und rein mit den Würmern.
2 Stunden später hatte ich zwei Karpfen und eine super Schleie gefangen.

Vollkommen unerwartet eben und deswegen auch so spannend!!!
#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



lale schrieb:


> ich glaube, wir gehen da von verschiedenen standpunkten ran..
> 
> Im Grunde überhaupt nicht, die Standpunkte sind sich sogar sehr ähnlich. Vielleicht drücke ich mich auch nur manchmal mißverständlich aus.
> 
> ...


 
Um wieder die Kurve zur Angelei zu bekommen, glaube ich das Moral in dieser Hinsicht eine absolut subjektive Basis hat, die sich stark von der Moral im gesellschaftlichen Sinne unterscheidet. 

Und, eigenes Zitat :

Vielleicht, würde sich jemand die Mühe machen, eine ernsthafte Studie durchzuführen, käme dabei heraus, dass der Einstieg in die Angelfischerei unter Berücksichtigung des Alters und der Umstände des Aufwachsens, einen wesentlichen Einfluß auf das Verständnis vom und zum angeln haben. Und vielleicht sogar auf die Toleranz oder von mir aus auch Gleichmut gegenüber anderen anglerischen Ansichten.


----------



## Ines (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



> ich finde ich, die anglerin, stehe moralisch über der nicht-anglerin, die ich mal war. für mich bin ich irgendwie echter und menschlicher, wenn ich mich der tatsache stelle, dass tiere für meine ernährung sterben.



Liebe lale, bei aller Zustimmung zu Deinen sonstigen Postings halte ich Dich nicht für echter und menschlicher, weil Du Fische tötest. Und moralischer schon gar nicht. Sorry, da kann ich nicht folgen.

Ich habe so den Eindruck, wenn es denn wieder auf die moralische Schiene geht, dann kommt doch wieder eine ganze Menge Selbstrechtfertigung ins Spiel. Wie vieles, was moralisch diskutiert wird, immer schnell auf die schiefe Ebene kommt. Aber das empfinde ja vielleicht nur ich so...


----------



## lale (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Liebe lale, bei aller Zustimmung zu Deinen sonstigen Postings halte ich Dich nicht für echter und menschlicher, weil Du Fische tötest. Und moralischer schon gar nicht. Sorry, da kann ich nicht folgen.



liebe ines, woran hakt es denn mit dem verständnis?

zum einen, habe ich versucht klar zu machen, dass es um 'mich mit mir' geht, zum anderen: woran hakt es??

mensch will fisch essen, mensch jagt fisch, mensch tötet fisch, mensch isst fisch.

das echte, menschliche und moralische an meinem tun (und bitte, meine moral, auf mich angewendet, ohne anspruch auf allgemeingültigkeit) steht da. 

mensch will tier essen, mensch muss tier töten oder töten lassen.. 
mit der ersten variante geht es mir (mit mir moralisch.. blablabla) besser. 

auch wenn mich nicht an vögel und säugetiere rantrauen würde.. soo echt bin ich dann doch nicht..


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Um wieder die Kurve zur Angelei zu bekommen, glaube ich das Moral in dieser Hinsicht eine absolut subjektive Basis hat, die sich stark von der Moral im gesellschaftlichen Sinne unterscheidet.




Das sehe ich völlig anders. Wenn man Moral oder Ethik als abstraktes individuelles Regelwerk sieht, dann muß man dir natürlich zustimmen. Ganz anders sieht es aus, wenn man es als kulturell entstandenen nützlichen Verhaltenskodex betrachtet. Man muß es ja garnicht so hoch hängen, der Begriff Waidgerechtigkeit reicht ja aus. Als waidgerecht betrachten wir einen achtungsvollen Umgang mit unserem potentiellen, aber auch tatsächlichen Beute. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es sicher auch gesetzlich geregelte Aspekte gibt, verhalten wir uns in vielen Bereichen freiwillig waidgerecht bzw. moralisch. Interessanterweise geschieht das oft freiwillig in Akzeptanz einer tradierten Übereinkunft, deren Werte wir individuell als nützlich oder sinnvoll ansehen. In der Konsequenz führt das dazu, dass wir uns in der Effizienz des Angelns häufig einschränken, auf der Basis eines freiwilligen und dadurch moralisch geprägten Verzichtes.

Beispiele: Wir fischen mit der Fliege anstatt einen viel effektiveren Wurm zu verwenden, Fische die foulhooked sind gelten als nicht gefangen, nach mehreren gefangenen Fischen beenden wir das Angeln etc.

Interessant und hier kommt man dann zur Frage unterschiedlicher Einstellungen wird es, wenn man einzelne Aspekte dieses Verhaltenskodex ignoriert. Beispiele, man angelt ausschließlich um des Angelns willen und schließt eine Entnahme des Zielfische von vornherein aus. Mit diesem Ausschluß der rechtfertigenden Grundannahme, des Nahrungserwerbes, handelt man in hohem Maße unwaidmännisch bzw. unmoralisch, da der maßgebliche Grund fehlt und einer egoistisch motivierten Situation weicht. Diese Aussage wirkt zwar zunächst mal provokativ, insbesondere wenn man sich die Auseinandersetzungen on Board anschaut, aber sie ist es garnicht. Der Kontrapunkt ist der alles Entnehmende, der an dieser Stelle nicht in der Lage ist freiwillig maßzuhalten und freiwillig auf Möglichkeiten weitere Fänge zu verzichten, entweder indem er, wenn es objektiv reicht aufhört zu angeln oder indem er Methoden wählt, die ihn weniger Fische fangen lassen.

In beiden Fällen nimmt sich die Person heraus, egoistisch motiviert von geltenden Normen und tradierten gesellschaftlichen Werten aus einer egoistisch motivierten Grundhaltung abzuweichen. Jetzt mal ganz provokativ... in anderen gesellschaftlichen Zusammenhängen würde man ein solches Verhalten asozial nennen.
Wir neigen dazu ersteren positiver zu sehen, weil er das Objekt unserer Begierde im Wasser beläßt, aber sie sind beide gleich übel, denn auch er nimmt sich Rechte heraus, die ihm einfach nicht zustehen. Es ist ja etwas on Vogue, sich in einem solchen Fall als Renegaten zu betrachten, ich würde es eher als unreif bezeichnen.



Ines schrieb:


> Liebe lale, bei aller Zustimmung zu Deinen sonstigen Postings halte ich Dich nicht für echter und menschlicher, weil Du Fische tötest. Und moralischer schon gar nicht. Sorry, da kann ich nicht folgen.



Ich kann das schon nachvollziehen. Lale meint wohl, dass sie sich authentischer fühlt, wenn sie Tiere selbst tötet und das nicht in sehr vielen Bereichen andere für sich machen läßt. Das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Ich war schon mit 3 oder 4 Jahren bei Schlachtungen dabei und man bekommt doch ein völlig anderes Verhältnis zum Tier, wenn man es vorher quieken gehört oder zappeln gesehen hat.

Uli


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

ich find die ganze diskussion gut, ruhig, engagiert, fassettenreich und feinfühlig.
so langsam scheint die mir aber abzuheben.
vom hölzchen aufs stöckchen und teilweise recht weit vom wasser.
erinnert mich ans segelfliegen: je mehr warme luft desto höher.

versteht mich bitte richtig, reflektiert ihr alle lebensaspekte so, dann verschwimmen letzendlich die grenzen, dann ist alles irgendwie alles, dann ist karrierejagd eben auch nur 'urinstinkt' , weiter, höher, besser, vor allem besser als der konkurrent, sei es nahrung, anerkennung, macht oder auch nur das eigene ego, und dann wäre fischen nur eine spielart dieser rennerei. 

ich denke, dass ein, der?, jedenfalls mein wesentlicher grund fürs fischen  in unserer kultürlichen lebenswelt liegt, der entfremdung von natur und ihren zusammenhängen, was ein riesenloch der sehnsucht zur folge hat, die zu stillen manchmal recht wunderliche aktivitäten zeitigt, ich meine  solche kicks wie  bungee, extremsport,  extremlebensweise (soll sich jeder was denken).
arg einfach würde ich das also als frustabbau bezeichnen, aber eben nicht mit surrogaten, sondern mit dem exakt wirkenden mittel.

moral & ethos hin oder her: die beschäftigung in und mit natur bringt auch zwangsläufig kenntnisse mit sich, dass einem manchmal die klappe runterfällt vor staunen über die großartigkeit dieser unbekannten welt.
dann öffnet mensch die ölsardinen und sieht fische, vielleicht kriegt sogar das kotelett ein gesicht.
erst recht das tier am wasser, ob grundel, wolli, kormoran oder unsere lieblinge. also gehen (sollten) wir mit denen auch 'anständig' umgehen: wer von uns tritt einem schon ins gesicht? 

und peta scheint plötzlich nicht mehr so abgedreht wie industrielle fleischproduzenten.

so jetzt arbeiten und dann wasserpeitschen...


----------



## lale (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@ralle


> Gut, aber warum angelst Du immer noch ? Du hast doch den Beweis erbracht. Das ist der Punkt an dem ich vorher angesetzt und den ich als " schwierig " bezeichnet habe. Man tötet oder verletzt immer weiter Tiere, um sich immer wieder das Gleiche zu beweisen ? Glaub ich Dir nicht.



und du tust gut daran, mir das nicht zu glauben, denn ganz so ist es ja nicht..

wie ich versuchte deutlich zu machen war das ein aspekt den das angeln für mich hatte, als ich anfing (die monate bis zum ersten fisch).

bin zwar noch immer anfängerin, aber neben diesem einen aspekt hatte das angeln von anfang an bis heute auch die anderen aspekte, die der ruhe bzw. geselligkeit, der natur, der spannung und entspannung etc. pp.
der fisch ist aber immer noch im mittelpunkt, sonst könnte ich auch radfahren..

der beweis ist erbracht. wäre das die einzige motivation gewesen hätte ich aufgehört.

ich finde den satz von thomas (nummer vergessen) sehr schön:
'angeln ist ein menschenrecht'.

frage mich immer wieder, warum ich als tier der gattung homo sapiens kein recht auf artgerechte haltung habe, wo es doch zumindest theoretisch jedes andere tier hat.
indem ich angel halte ich mich verhältnismässig artgerecht..


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Da gebe ich dir recht. Allerdings findet Reflexion ja immer auf Grundlage eigenen und gemeinsamen Wissens statt und das kann nun mal sehr unterschiedlich sein.
Der Umgang mit lebenden Tieren darf m.A. durchaus tiefer reflektiert sein. Was man daraus macht und wie das faktisch aussieht, dass ist dann doch ein ganz anderes paar Schuhe.

Ich angel, weil es mir gut tut und ich bemühe mich dabei, mich an die Regeln zu halten.


----------



## Ines (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



> Interessant und hier kommt man dann zur Frage unterschiedlicher Einstellungen wird es, wenn man einzelne Aspekte dieses Verhaltenskodex ignoriert. Beispiele, man angelt ausschließlich um des Angelns willen und schließt eine Entnahme des Zielfische von vornherein aus. Mit diesem Ausschluß der rechtfertigenden Grundannahme, des Nahrungserwerbes, handelt man in hohem Maße unwaidmännisch bzw. unmoralisch, da der maßgebliche Grund fehlt und einer egoistisch motivierten Situation weicht. Diese Aussage wirkt zwar zunächst mal provokativ, insbesondere wenn man sich die Auseinandersetzungen on Board anschaut, aber sie ist es garnicht. Der Kontrapunkt ist der alles Entnehmende, der an dieser Stelle nicht in der Lage ist freiwillig maßzuhalten und freiwillig auf Möglichkeiten weitere Fänge zu verzichten, entweder indem er, wenn es objektiv reicht aufhört zu angeln oder indem er Methoden wählt, die ihn weniger Fische fangen lassen.
> 
> In beiden Fällen nimmt sich die Person heraus, egoistisch motiviert von geltenden Normen und tradierten gesellschaftlichen Werten aus einer egoistisch motivierten Grundhaltung abzuweichen. Jetzt mal ganz provokativ... in anderen gesellschaftlichen Zusammenhängen würde man ein solches Verhalten asozial nennen.



Uli, das ist hervorragend ausgedrückt!




> mensch will fisch essen, mensch jagt fisch, mensch tötet fisch, mensch isst fisch.



Ja klar. Das sind für mich völlig moralfreie Sätze. Ich mache das ja genauso, dass ich meine Fische selbst fange, selbst töte, selbst esse. 

Ich fühle mich nur nicht moralisch besser dabei (Mag das ein unterschiedliches Verständnis von Moral bei uns sein? Mir geht es nicht um das Sich-besser-fühlen.)



> Ich kann das schon nachvollziehen. Lale meint wohl, dass sie sich authentischer fühlt, wenn sie Tiere selbst tötet und das nicht in sehr vielen Bereichen andere für sich machen läßt.



Das Erlebnis, selbst einmal ein Lebewesen getötet zu haben - im Gegensatz dazu, das sonst von anderen industriell erledigen zu lassen (da finde ich Ralles Bemerkungen über das industrielle Töten als persönliche Entlastung übrigens sehr hilfreich) - ist wohl ein tiefgreifendes Erlebnis, macht mich aber nicht zu einem besseren Menschen. Ob es mich authentischer macht, weiß ich auch nicht. Es erweitert meinen Erfahrungshorizont, das wohl. Aber ich will es nicht moralisch qualifizieren.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

wie schon gesagt, lasst uns die Diskussuion über Moral und Ethik, sei sie jetzt subjektiv oder objektiv festlegbar, mal beenden.
Sonst drohen wir wirklich abzuheben. Über diese Themen streiten sich Scharen von Philosphen seit Jahrtausenden: sicherlich interessant und bereichernd, aber irgendwann doch stets in "Kunstgriffen" endend.

Außerdem sind Ethik und Moral kaum argumentierbar. Man kann da meist nur "einfühlen". So werden sich letztlich auch nur die verstehen, die von vornherein in etwa die gleiche Wellenlänge haben.

Es ist doch wie mit der Atomenergie. Ich will sie einfach nicht haben. "Nur so ein Gefühl", das ist meine ganze Argumentation. Sachliche bzw. technische Einzelheiten interessieren mich nicht und ich will sie auch nicht diskutieren.
Natürlich ist das dann ein Totschlagargument. Stört mich aber nicht weiter.
|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich völlig anders. Wenn man Moral oder Ethik als abstraktes individuelles Regelwerk sieht, dann muß man dir natürlich zustimmen. Ganz anders sieht es aus, wenn man es als kulturell entstandenen nützlichen Verhaltenskodex betrachtet.
> 
> Genau das meinte ich mit dem Unterschied zwischen der subjektiven Auffassung und den allgemein gültigen der Gesellschaft. Ausgehend von einem moralischen und sicher kulturell geprägtem Grundstock, entwickelt doch jeder von uns subjektive, für andere vielleicht sogar abstrakte, Regeln, Handlungsweisen und Auslegungen. Ich möchte Dir aber in so fern Recht geben, dass ich den Begriff "moralisch" nachträlich durch "waidgerecht" ersetze. Das ist die bessere Ebene.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schöne Diskussion bisher.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



lale schrieb:


> frage mich immer wieder, warum ich als tier der gattung homo sapiens kein recht auf artgerechte haltung habe, wo es doch zumindest theoretisch jedes andere tier hat.
> indem ich angel halte ich mich verhältnismässig artgerecht..


 

Herrlich, wirklich. Mit zwei Sätzen fast alles erklärt und zusammengefasst. Das muss ich mir unbedingt merken.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich mit dem Unterschied zwischen der subjektiven Auffassung und den allgemein gültigen der Gesellschaft. Ausgehend von einem moralischen und sicher kulturell geprägtem Grundstock, entwickelt doch jeder von uns subjektive, für andere vielleicht sogar abstrakte, Regeln, Handlungsweisen und Auslegungen. Ich möchte Dir aber in so fern Recht geben, dass ich den Begriff "moralisch" nachträlich durch "waidgerecht" ersetze. Das ist die bessere Ebene.
> 
> _Logisch, aber die Frage ist, ob jeder diese Grenzen nach seinem Gusto verschieben kann, oder ob es nicht ein paar grundsätzliche Regeln gibt. Das gilt ja für jeden Lebensbereich, einige feste Pfeiler müssen schon sein, ansonsten funktioniert gemeinsames Leben nicht.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, seit langer Zeit mal wieder...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Zitat:
_Die Frage ist doch, ob es wirklich meine Sicht gibt oder ob es tatsächlich eine übergeordnete Wahrheit gibt, die unterschiedlich interpretiert werden kann, aber nicht endlos und nicht in jeder Beziehung

_hm, das ist eine schwierige Geschichte, die stark vom kulturellen Hintergrund bzw. der jeweils gültigen Weltanschauung abhängt.

Fragt das mal einen Chinesen und ihr werdet eine bedingungslose Unterordnung, ein Einordnen in die Hierarchie und sehr, sehr wenig "eigene Sicht" feststellen. Nicht unbedingt wegen des in China immer noch herrschenden kommunistischen Regimes, sondern vor allem wegen der uralten kulturellen Prägung der Menschen hin auf den Kulturstandard "Gemeinsinn".

Ein Amerikaner, am besten noch ein Republikaner, dürfte mit übergeordneten Wahrheiten (außer Gott, aber lassen wir den mal weg |rolleyes) so seine Probleme haben. Er ist eben in einer Gesellschaft aufgewachsen, die eine größtmögliche Individualität anstrebt.

In Deutschland haben wir, so meine ich, beide Strömungen, wobei eine immer größere Individualisierung wohl nicht zu verkennen ist. 

ABER: Es gibt auch in individualisierten Gesellschaften übergeordnete Regeln oder Wahrheiten, die dazu dienen sollen, das gemeinsame (also kollektive!!!) Zusammenleben zu gewährleisten. Man lese zum Beispiel die zehn Gebote oder werfe einen Blick in das BGB. 
In der Bibel steht ja nicht: 
"Bitte, bitte, bringe niemanden um, aber eigentlich ist das ja deine Sache",
sondern klipp und klar: "du sollst nicht töten".
Anonymisierter könnte man auch sagen: "man tötet nicht".
oder "man behandelt Fische nicht als Ware" oder ähnliches.

Hier kommt jedoch ins Spiel, dass wir eine lange Tradition darin haben, die Schöpfung im allgemeinen und Tiere im Speziellen als Ware zu betrachten. Der große Philosoph der Aufklärung Rene Descartes (ihr wisst schon: ich denke, also bin ich) sprach bezüglich Tieren von Automaten und Reaktionsmaschinen. Nun stelle man sich die Rolle der Philosophie früherer Tage nicht so vor wie heute. Descartes und andere Materialisten beinflussten Herrscher genauso wie Naturwissenschaftler. Deren Erbe spüren wir heute noch in Massentierhaltung und im Falle der Geflügelpest in Massenkeulung. 

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht setzt sich auch irgendwann mal der _common sense: ich fange keine Fische nur so zum Spaß_ durch. Wünschen würde ich es mir jedenfalls.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> In Deutschland haben wir, so meine ich, beide Strömungen, wobei eine immer größere Individualisierung wohl nicht zu verkennen ist.



Sehe ich auch so. Eigeninteressen werden höher bewertet als allgemeine Interessen. Das ist bei Sitten und nicht definierten Werte unproblematisch, denn da darf und soll man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Schwierig wird es, wenn es um Verstöße gegen geltende Rechtsnormen geht.

Auf das Angeln bezogen heißt das, um mal wieder konkreter zu werden, wenn ich einen 41er Zander oder eine 40er Meerforelle gut begründet zurücksetze, dann sollte mir nicht Bange werden, falls mich jemand anzeigt. Anders sieht es aus bei der gleichen Fischart, die ich gezielt befische, wenn ich einen Fang in respektabler Größe mache, den release und dann verknackt werde. Zu Recht, denn mich zwingt keiner gegen geltendes Recht zu verstoßen.

Diesen Aspekt finde ich hier im Board sehr spannend, insbesondere wenn man mal in diesen Thread schaut:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139710

Spannend, wer hier was mit welchem Maße misst. Thomas hat ja schon öfter erwähnt, das in bestimmten Bereichen des ?Mains? Welse entnommen werden müssen. Es wäre spannend mal zu lesen, was hier los ist, wenn dort ein Angler seiner Hegepflicht nicht nachkommt und daraufhin verknackt wird.

Für mich konkret heißt das, wenn ich genug gefangen habe, dann höre ich auf oder ich ändere meinen Zielfisch oder meine Methode und konzentriere mich auf das für mich Wesentliche, das Angeln...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

sundvogel:
_Das ist bei Sitten und nicht definierten Werte unproblematisch, denn da darf und soll man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Schwierig wird es, wenn es um Verstöße gegen geltende Rechtsnormen geht.
_ 
Ich meine eher, dass es bei geltendem Recht um nichts anderes geht als um in Worte gefasste Sitten und Gebräuche.

Das hat vielleicht auch etwas mit der Größe einer Gemeinschaft zu tun. In der Dorfgemeinschaft genügt vielleicht schon der strenge Blick des Dorfältesten, um den armen kleinen Sünder vor Angst in die Hose machen zu lassen.

Bei 80 Millionen Bügern muss das System verständlicherweise abstrakter geregelt werden. 

Richtig dumm wirds nur, wenn eine bestimmte Rechtssprechung überdauert, während sich die Sitten und Gebräuche längst gewandelt haben.


----------



## Arbun (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> _Man isst diesen Fisch nicht anstatt, sondern zusätzlich zur konventionellen Nahrung. Und man kann sich *ohne gesundheitliche Schäden auch völlig ohne Fisch ernähren.*
> Also muß man sich doch die Frage gefallen lassen, ob dieser Nahrungserwerb nicht auch nur ein " selbstgestrickter " Grund ist, das eigene Gwissen zu beruhigen._



Dazu mal 'n kleines Beispiel, was durchaus nicht konstruiert ist 

Es gibt so gewisse Stoffunverträglichkeiten, durch die manche Menschen nur sehr eingeschränkt pflanzliche Nahrung zu sich nehmen dürfen... Um Vitaminmangel bzw. Mangelernährung auszuschließen, bleibt ne alternative zu

1. Vorwiegend tierische Nahrung (Fleisch, Fisch, Milch, Eier)
2. Künstliche/Syntetische Nahrungsergänzung (Pharmaindustry macht's möglich!)

(Ich hab mal was mit Medizin vorher zutun gehabt, deshalb weiß ich zufällig über sowas bescheid...)

Das führt dann auch diverse pauschale Forderungen von gewissen Leuten/Gruppen adabsurdum, es wäre für den Menschen grundsätzlich natürlicher auf tierische Nahrungsquellen zu verzichten, bzw. tierische Nahrung wäre grundsätzlich (allgemeingültig!) nicht lebensnotwendig (d.h. ohne Gesundheitliche Folgen bei verzicht)...

Deshalb sehe ich auch kein moralisches Bedenken zB. einen Fisch, für eine Mahlzeit mitzunehmen, bzw. selber zu angeln. Sicher kann man das aus dem Supermarkt besorgen, aber ob die verantwortungsvoller mit den Lebewesen umgehen ist fragwürdig...! 

Fazit: Moral und Ethik lassen in der Theorie die Möglichkeit zu schönen Konstrukten... aber nur die Realität zeigt ob solch ein Konstrukt realisierbar ist, und damit brauchbar... 

Zudem gibt es gewisse Prioritäten... manche Dinge lassen sich aber auch nicht wissenschaftlich erkären... versucht mal Liebe (ich meine nicht primär sexuelle Leidenschaft , sondern zB. Selbstaufopferung für Schwächere) und Menschenwürde, allein durch neuronale Schaltkreise und Übelebenswillen zu erklären... warum kommen pure egoisten nicht am besten durch's Leben, wenn sich nur alles um "survival of the fittest" drehen soll...?

...so mal zum nachdenken


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Hey, ich bin beileibe kein Vegetarier.:q

Fisch ist gesund, keine Frage. Aber es ist für einen gesunden Menschen mit einer ausgewogenen Tierisch/Pflanzlichen Ernährung kein Muß.


----------



## Arbun (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@Ralle24: Ne, das wollt ich auch nicht sagen, missverständniss:m

Bloß fiel mir das öfters ein, bei manchen Themen, daß bei gewissen Patienten, Milchprodukte als Ergänzung nicht ausreichend sind. Klar sind das einzel Fälle, aber diese zeigen mir halt deutlich, daß man nicht so einfach tierische Nahrung (Feisch,Fisch,Geflügel) als unmoralischer / verantwortungsloser darstellen kann als pflanzliche (ich denke eher an so gewisse Angelgegner alla PETA...)|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Arbun schrieb:


> warum kommen pure egoisten nicht am besten durch's Leben, wenn sich nur alles um "survival of the fittest" drehen soll...?
> 
> ...so mal zum nachdenken


 
Ob Egoisten besser oder schlechter durchs Leben kommen ist nicht pauschal zu sagen.
Das hat aber nix mit " survival of the fittest " zu tun. Das bezieht sich nicht auf ein Individuum, sondern auf unendlich viele Generationen einer Art und ist ein niemals endender Prozess.


----------



## Arbun (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ist mir aber doch noch zu technisch, siehe die paar Zeilen über dem Zitierten, das Leben bietet mehr als das... :m


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Jungs und Mädels...
da schaut man über den Tag nurmal kurz hier rein um am Abend "hinterherzulesen" und was bekommt man hier?
Das ist seit meiner Mitgliedschaft im AB der beste Thread, der Inhalt könnte Bücher füllen, so facettenreich und authentisch und doch sind wir keinen Schritt weitergekommen in der Beantwortung des "Warum" (es dieses unterschiedliche Verständnis gibt) .... |kopfkrat 
Der olle Aristoteles hat mal über die Moral gesagt (sinngemäß)
"der Mensch wird erst in der Gemeinschaft zum Menschen"
Also die Gemeinschaft prägt das Handeln und setzt die Werte für Moral.
Nun stellt sich die Frage nach der richtigen Moral bzw. wo setzt man an um herauszufinden was richtig ist. Der Respekt gegenüber dem Lebewesen (das trifft auch für den Menschen zu) ist in dieser unseren Moral fest verankert und wird durch verschiedene Gesetze festgelegt.
Für den Angelsport gibt es ebensolche Gesetze, welche von Bundesland zu Bundesland in Nuancen zwar differieren, aber die Grundaussage ist in allen gleich.
Darüber hinaus gibt es in unserem Verband einen Ehrenkodex.
Wer sich einlesen möchte http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/download/kodex_97.rtf (es öffnet sich ein Word-Document)
Ich zitiere einmal den Eingangsabsatz welcher eigentlich klar zum Ausdruck bringt, was Angeln heute bedeutet.

_[FONT=&quot]Angeln (Freizeitfischerei) beginnt dort, wo die Notwendigkeit des Fischfangs zum ausschließlichen Lebensunterhalt (Berufsfischerei) nicht mehr gegeben ist, wo sich die Freizeit- von der Berufsfischerei trennt, verselbständigt und Fische in der Freizeit zur persönlichen Verwendung gefangen werden.[/FONT]_

Zitat Ende.

Es werden also Fische zur persönlichen Verwendung gefangen.
Zwar ist hier nicht genau definiert, was mit den Fischen "zur persönlichen Verwendung" zu geschehen hat, aber das ist auch nicht notwendig, denn dieses regelt ja das in allen Bundesländern vorhandene Fischereigesetz.
Nimmt man jetzt einmal an, dass nach diesem Ehrenkodex gehandelt wird und ein "Hardcore-Pottie" (ich finde diesen Ausdruck abscheulich) und ein C&R'ler müßten sich in diesem Rahmen bewegen, dann stießen beide arg an die Grenzen ihres Tuns.
Diese Betrachtung bringt uns zwar keinen deut weiter, aber zur Abrundung der geführten Moraldebatte fand ich das erwähnenswert und wollte eine kleine Einleitung zu einem weiteren betrachtenswerten Punkt bringen, dem Verhaltenskodex.

In der Wiki gibt es dazu folgende Einleitung

_Ein Verhaltenskodex, englisch __Code of Conduct, ist eine Sammlung von Verhaltensweisen, die in unterschiedlichsten Umgebungen und Zusammenhängen abhängig von der jeweiligen Situation angewandt werden können bzw. sollen. Im Gegensatz zu einer Regelung ist die Zielgruppe nicht zwingend an die Einhaltung gebunden - daher auch häufig der Begriff der "freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle". Ein Verhaltenskodex ist vielmehr eine Selbstverpflichtung, bestimmten Verhaltensmustern zu folgen oder diese zu unterlassen und dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass sich niemand durch Umgehung dieser Muster einen Vorteil verschafft.
_
Vielleicht bringt uns dieser Ansatz etwas weiter.
Ich bin mir momentan noch nicht sicher, wie wir die Frage beantworten können....

René


----------



## Ines (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Spontan würde ich sagen, das klappt bei Anglern nicht mit dem Verhaltenskodex. 
Weil sich ja alle freiwillig zu einem bestimmten Ziel selbst verpflichten müssten und es hinsichtlich dieses Ziels einen wie weit auch immer gefassten Grundkonsens geben müsste.

Dazu bedürfte es womöglich konsequenter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und eines gewissen äußeren Verhaltensdrucks - entweder einer Mehrheit auf die Minderheit oder einer qualifizierten, meinungsmachenden und allgemein in dieser Funktion akzeptierten Minderheit auf den Rest der Angler. 

Daran arbeiten ja viele - daran nämlich, die anderen zu beeinflussen, den Verhaltenskodex zu übernehmen, den sie selbst für richtig halten. Aber diese jeweils für sich selbst als richtig erachteten Kodizes sind eben sehr konträr und finden keine allgemeine Zustimmung.

In unserer Gesellschaft haben sich bestimmte Verhaltenskodizes durchgesetzt, die zumindest offiziell allgemein anerkannt sind, etwa dass Schwule, Schwarze etc. nicht diskriminiert werden dürfen. Das klappt ja mit den Jahren immer besser, wenn auch bei genauerem Hinsehen denn doch noch nicht wirklich, und auch an diesen Verhaltenskodizes muss weiter gearbeitet werden.

Vielleicht hilft in Bezug auf das Angeln unsere Diskussion hier ja weiter, hoffe ich jedenfalls. Womöglich geht es nur durch solche sehr offen geführten Diskussionen wie diese, wenigstens als ein Anfang. #c


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Spontan würde ich sagen, das klappt bei Anglern nicht mit dem Verhaltenskodex.
> Weil sich ja alle freiwillig zu einem bestimmten Ziel selbst verpflichten müssten und es hinsichtlich dieses Ziels einen wie weit auch immer gefassten Grundkonsens geben müsste.



Nee wieso? Man muß doch nicht ständig einen neuen Konsens finden. Erstmal gibt es genügend Regeln und Gesetze, an die muss man sich doch nur halten...

Nix mit Konsens, drastische Strafen müssen her...;+ ...Scherz...

Die Diskussion hat nur häufig die falschen Spitzen und bei diesen Spitzen sollte man mal sehr genau hinterfragen, wer welche Interessen vertritt.


----------



## Ines (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Im Grunde geht es bei mir auch darauf hinaus, Uli. Letztlich ist es eine Machtfrage, wer welchen Kodex bestimmt, und bei uns ist es vernünftigerweise die gesetzgebende Macht, die Regeln und Gesetze festlegt, an die sich alle dann bitteschön halten sollten.

Aber über diese Regeln und Gesetze hinaus gibt es ja das jeweils unterschiedliche eigene Verhältnis zu dem, was die einzelnen als gut und richtig erachten, und ich denke, auch darüber diskutieren wir hier. Es gibt einen "harten" Bereich (die Gesetze) und einen "weichen", die individuelle Auslegung, das persönliche Handhaben etc. So mal ins Unreine formuliert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Nö, klarer Kodex-Einspruch.

Die Gesetzgebung ist unabhängig von Kodexen. Ein Kodex beruht auf Freiwilligkeit, Gesetze nicht. 

Die Krux ist ja, das es unter der Anglerschaft verschiedene Kodize gibt, die jeweils hart verteidigt werden. Der fanatische C&Rler folgt dem Kodex dieser Ausrichtung, alle Fische möglichst wieder zurückzusetzen. Der Fly only Anhänger folgt dem Kodex, niemals einen Wurm als Köder zu verwenden. Der Anhänger der Nahrungserwerbstheorie folgt dem Kodex, dass ein ( ausreichend ) maßiger Fisch in die Küche gehört und bei gedecktem Bedarf das Angeln einzustellen ist. Alleine zum " Hardcorepotti " fällt mir im Moment kein Kodex ein, aber vielleicht gibt es den ja auch. 

Es bleibt daher immer noch die Frage, welcher Kodex ist denn nun der richtige ? Das kann man sicher für sich selbst entscheiden, für andere jedoch kaum. Und genau dieser Versuch, andere zur Übernahme des eigenen Kodex zwanghaft überzeugen zu wollen, schafft ja genau diese Dispute. 

Im Grunde läuft alles auf die eine Frage hinaus:

Ist es legitim, Fische zu fangen ohne diese dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen ? Lassen wir mal die Hegekiste außen vor. 

Ich muß dazu sagen, ich kenne keinen, wirklich keinen, der sich haargenau daran orientiert. Ich kenne keinen, der immer und zu jeder Zeit alles was essbar ist und nach Gesetz entnommen werden darf, auch immer und ohne Ausnahme entnimmt. Zu knapp über Maß, zu groß, zu alt, irrtümlicher Fang, es gibt hundert Ausreden / Argumente, einen eigentlich zum Verzehr geeigneten Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen. Und die werden in ihrer Vielfältigkeit auch genutzt. Von jedem von uns. 

Wenn man sich nun aber nicht selbst an das Gesetz hält, sondern es von Fall zu Fall, oder von Kodex zu Kodex, beugt, dann hat man in meinen Augen kein Anrecht darauf andere zu verurteilen, die das auch - nur vielleicht in eine andere Richtung - machen. 
Mein Verständnis vom Angeln in dieser Beziehung ist, dass jeder einzelne sich vor sich selbst rechtfertigen muß, ob er nur zum Spass fischt, alles ( im Rahmen des Gesetzes ) entnimmt, oder das von Fall zu Fall handhabt. 
Ich weigere mich genauso, zum Anwalt der Fische zu werden, wie zum Propheten irgendwelcher Kodizes. 
In so fern verurteile ich auch alle fanatischen ( nicht zu verwechseln mit argumentativen ) Versuche des einen, dem anderen meinen Kodex aufzuzwingen. 
Würden sich die Angler darauf einigen, wäre das ein wichtiger Schritt zu einem gemeinsamen Auftreten, zur Bildung einer Lobby und zur besseren Durchsetzung unserer Interessen. 
Aber es wird ein Wunsch bleiben, fürchte ich. 
_ 
_


----------



## Rosi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> _
> Angeln ist eine Philosophie und eine Lebensauffassung.
> 
> _Wie würdet ihr Euer Verständnis von der Leidenschaft *Angeln *beschreiben, bzw. was sind Eure Beweggründe Angeln zu gehen?
> ...



Also ich finde jetzt weicht ihr ganz schön ab von der eingangs gestellten Frage/ Behauptung. Auch wenn es nett zu lesen ist.

*Leidenschaft Angeln* 
Es gibt nichts außer Angeln
Angeln ist eine Philosophie

Ich will mich nicht lustig machen. Es gibt Zeiten, da stimmen solche Aussagen.

Es gibt auch Zeiten da finde ich sie überzogen. Wir verändern uns. Es kommen fremde Impulse dazu, man lernt ständig neues, auch andere Hobbys sind möglich. Ich wehre mich gegen diese endgültige Aussage.|uhoh:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Zu den Kodizes:

hat die Annahme eines solchen Verhaltensmusters nicht auch etwas damit zu tun, sich einer bestimmten Gruppe zugehörig zu fühlen? An einer dieser berühmten "Geheimgesellschaften" teilzuhaben?

Und die beste Frage: gehöre ich auch so einer "elitären" Gruppierung an? Mal überlegen...
Ich möchte mich ja nicht als "emanzipierten Angler" hinstellen, kann aber doch sagen, dass mir diese "Gruppierungen" seit jeher, naja sagen wir mal, nicht ganz geheuer sind. 

Fly only: kann ich gar nichts damit anfangen (allerdings gibts bei uns auch keine Salmoniden )

C&R: da nervt schon der Anglizismus. Natürlich setze ich manchen Fisch zurück (aus tausendundeins Gründen), aber warum muss man das alles sofort zum _Prinzip_ erklären?

Alles mitnehmen, was Flossen hat:
kann ich zumindest verstehen, da das Verwerten von Fischen zu_ meiner_ Auffassung vom Angeln essentiell dazugehört. Ob es dem Gewässer und Bestand guttut, ist aber eine ganz andere Frage. Mache ich aber auch nicht.

Was bleibt also?
Nachwievor um Fanatiker einen großen Bogen machen und so weiterfischen wie bisher, möchte ich meinen!
#6


Aber man hats ja auch nicht leicht. 
Bei uns im Verein wird sich hin und wieder beschwert, warum so wenige zum (in Bayern üblichen) Königsfischen gehen.

Hat bei mir 2 Gründe:
1. Ich möchte niemals "König" werden, denn dann müsste ich mit einer "sehr seltsam aussehenden" Kette rumlaufen.
2. "König" wird man normalerweise mit einem Karpfen von +- 15 Pfund. Nichts auf dieser Welt, kein Fischereiaufseher und auch keine Polizei kann mich dazu bringen, einen solchen Karpfen zu töten. Warum auch. Essen mag ich ihn nicht mehr in dieser Größe. Allerdings gehe ich auch nicht _so zum Spaß_ auf Großkarpfen, wenn ich einen in dieser Größe fange, dann durch Zufall auf Mais bzw. Tauwurm.

P.S.: Habe Punkt 2 auch mal vorsichtig thematisiert, hat aber niemanden interessiert.
|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und die beste Frage: gehöre ich auch so einer "elitären" Gruppierung an? Mal überlegen...
> 
> Ja klar, sogar zu der wahrscheinlich größten. Nämlich derjenigen, die beschlossen hat die Fische von Fall zu Fall nach individuellen Gesichtspunkten zu behandeln.
> 
> ...


 
ZUm P.S. Wat ? Wo ?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

_Ralle:
ZUm P.S. Wat ? Wo ?                  _ 

Na ja, im Verein halt. 

_Das ist ein C&R Prinzip, auch wenn der Fang nur billigend in Kauf genommen wird. Und es besteht latenter Kodexalarm. 
_ 
Nein, bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich weiß nichts von irgendwelchen C&R-Prinzipien (die stehen bestimmt auch irgendwo geschrieben, habe ich recht...?)
Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich diesen "Kodex" jemals mit mir ausgemacht oder vereinbart hätte. Es entwickelt sich halt so im Laufe der Jahre.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> _Ralle:_
> _ZUm P.S. Wat ? Wo ? _
> 
> Na ja, im Verein halt.
> ...


----------



## Ines (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*



> Wir verändern uns. Es kommen fremde Impulse dazu, man lernt ständig neues, auch andere Hobbys sind möglich.



Richtig, Rosi. Sehe ich auch so. Darum muss ja zum geliebten Hobby Angeln - das hatten wir ja schon weiter oben - auch die Freiheit hinzukommen, es zu tun oder auch mal nicht zu tun.


----------



## fishermain (6. November 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Toller Thread! Danke dem Ersteller!
Auch ein sehr guter, einleitender Text dazu, wie ich finde.

Vorab zum "Angeln" ...

Dem "Wesen" des Angelns nach und gewissermassen "zu Ehren" des Lebewesens, das dabei zentral im Mittelpunkt steht, nenne ich es am liebsten "Fischen".

Nun, das "Fischen" ist für mich ...

ursprünglich, Instinkt anregend, Intuition fördernd und erlebend, existenziell-berührend, eine Leidenschaft, eine Faszination, eine "Sucht", eine "Kunst", ein Mittel zum Zweck, niemals ein "Sport", niemals langweilig, unmittelbare Verbindung mit der Natur, Kontemplation, Meditation, Anschauung und Selbstanschauung, "Wesentliche" Begegnung mit Mensch und Tier und noch so Vieles mehr ...

Sehr wichtig ist mir dabei auch ...

die (menschliche) Verantwortung für die uns (weitestgehend) ausgelieferte Kreatur (Fisch)!

Und noch, für die auch "Philosophisch-Interessierten" hier ...

ein Buch, das mich begeistert hat:
"Kleine Philosophie der Passionen. Angeln." Von Peter Kunzmann. (dtv Verlag)


Allen viel Glück
und "Petri Heil"
beim Tun und Lassen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. November 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich bin jetzt ein paar mal in verschiedenen Threads über Statements gestolpert wie 
_Angeln ist mein Leben, nichts außer Angeln_ usw.

Ein paar Gedanken dazu:
Ich selbst möchte die Angelei als leidenschaftliches Hobby betreiben und eben NICHT als alleinigen Lebensinhalt ansehen. 
Ich habe versucht, mich selbst dabei ein wenig zu überprüfen. Und ganz klar:

Wenn ich zu viel angeln gehe, schwächt sich die wirkliche Lust daran ab und weicht eher einem Gefühl, das ich als "Zwanghaftigkeit" bezeichnen möchte. Ich MUSS dann halt angeln gehen. "5 mal Schneider, aber jetzt wird es klappen" oder "5 Hechte in 4 Tagen, da geht noch was", das sind dann so typische Motive, die mich ans Wasser treiben. Mit der reinen Lust oder Freude am Angeln hat das dann nichts mehr zu tun. Früher, als man Dinge noch direkter ansprach, redete man vom Phänomen der Besessenheit. Ich denke, einige von uns können ein Lied davon singen.

Also, um es kurz zu machen: Wenn ich meine Angelaktivitäten soweit einschränke, dass es auch noch etwas anderes gibt in meinem Leben und ich mich von meiner Leidenschaft eben nicht in Besitz nehmen lasse, fische ich mit wesentlich mehr Freude und kann Angeltage einfach nur genießen, egal, was dabei rauskommt.


LG, Kohlmeise


----------



## Ines (18. November 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ach, geht's hier weiter? Prima!

Schön, dass noch mal auf den Unterschied zwischen Leidenschaft und Zwanghaftigkeit bzw. Besessenheit hingewiesen wird. Da kann ich ja meinen Lieblingsbegriff Freiheit auch noch mal dazutun.

Aktuell, bei aller Leidenschaft fürs Angeln, wenn ich aus dem Fenster sehe und mich Dauerregen und nasskaltes Novemberwetter schaudern lässt, überlege ich mir doch, ob ich mir die Freiheit nehme, heute zuhause zu bleiben...


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (18. November 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

ein wirklich interessantes Thema, auch oder besonders für jemanden wie mich. Ich lese seit Beginn dieses Trööts mit und staune, dass es nicht wie üblich zu Wortwechseln auf niedrigem Niveau gekommen ist. Besonders Ralle 24 und Kohlmeise's Beiträge sollte man besonderer Beachtung schenken.
Bei mir selbst liegt das ja ganz anders. Angeln ist n i c h t mein Hobby und ich bin eigentlich auch kein typischer Angler, wenn es den überhaupt gibt. Wenn man Familie hat, (mehrere) Berufe und noch ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten, die zeitlich sehr hohe Anforderungen stellen, kann man sich dem Angeln nicht hingeben, ohne irgend etwas vorgenanntes zu vernachlässigen. Das kann von Euch (richtigen) Anglern anders gesehen werden. Jeder setzt halt selbst seine Prioritäten. Ich bin einer von den Urlaubsanglern mit einer kleinen, billigen Ausrüstung, die wie Ralle sagt der 'Nahrungserwerbstheorie'  nicht so streng folgen. Das mache ich wie mein Name sagt nur in nördlichen Gefilden.  Von Sucht und Besessenheit kann nicht die Rede sein und Philosophie kann es auch keine sein. Für mich ist es einfach nur eine der schönsten Möglichkeiten der Entspannung und dem Nahe und Eins sein mit der Natur.

in diesem Sinne
beste Grüße Schwefi


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Ich steige auch mal wieder ein in die Diskusssion. Dein Posting fordert mich schon seit Tagen heraus.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, klarer Kodex-Einspruch.
> 
> Die Gesetzgebung ist unabhängig von Kodexen. Ein Kodex beruht auf Freiwilligkeit, Gesetze nicht.
> 
> ...




Hoffentlich habe ich mich hier jetzt nicht als Wertkonservativer geoutet.


----------



## Arbun (18. November 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Das nass kalte Wetter reizt mich auch Momentan eher mich anderweitig zu beschäftigen ;-) dazu sollte man auch die Freiheit haben, ein schönwetter Angler zu sein:q

Wenn mich jemand mit dem "Nahrungserwerbstheorien" falsch verstanden hätte, ich weiß halt das (nicht in Deutschland) ein paar Rentner sich statt vom Fischmarkt ihren Fischbedarf hauptsächlich selber durch ihr Hobby decken. Deshalb brauchen sie ab 60 wenn sie "Insulaner" sind keine extra Erlaubnis in nem schönen Mittelmeerland... (benutzen aber auch andere Fangvorrichtungen als Angel...)

In Deutschland ist sowas grundsätzlich nicht der Fall, aber ich find die Ausrede mancher schon gerechtfertigt, wenn man den Fisch kauft, kann man ihn ab und zu auch selber fangen, oder gefangenen mitnehmen.

Weil ich persöhnlich nicht angeln würde, ohne die Option auch mal den einen oder anderen mal verspeisen zu dürfen, da tauche ich sonst lieber mit den Fischchen... ist aber trotzdem auch nur ein Nebengrund, daher darf das jeder anders sehen!#6



> ein wirklich interessantes Thema, auch oder besonders für jemanden wie mich. Ich lese seit Beginn dieses Trööts mit und staune, dass es nicht wie üblich zu Wortwechseln auf niedrigem Niveau gekommen ist.


Dem muß ich beipflichten, daß hier sehr nett diskutiert wird!
Was mich nämlich manchmal in anderen (besonders Raubfischthemen) stört ist eine Zwanghaftigkeit, wegen "Respekt vor der Kratur" (Fisch) den Respekt vor der Kreatur Mensch zu verlieren (zB. wenn jemand was nen Fisch falsch behandelt hat und es erzält um es nächstes mal besser und waidgerechter zu handeln). Ob wir es als Evolutionist oder nicht betrachten hat doch der Mensch für uns alle eine eigene unantastbare Würde, die mit der eines Fisches nicht wirklich zu vergleichen ist! Leider vermenschlichen oder überhöhen wir Angler aber unseren unfreiwilligen "Sportspartner" Fisch, und verlangen von anderen auch diese Sichtweise. 
Es ist daher richtig etwas unbehagen beim töten eines Fisches zu empfinden, wegen dem Respekt, aber man sollte dies nicht moralisch überbewerten, meine ich, vor allem wenn man rücksichtsvoll mit den Fisch-Beständen umgeht. Erst da wird's ne wichtige Frage.

Sonst sollte jeder jedem Freiheit lassen seine Codicis selber zu gestalten, solang er sich an die wichtigen Regeln hält.


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. November 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Wenn man das hier so liest, ist angeln für fast jeden in irgendeiner Art etwas anderes, individuelles und von persönlichen Einstellungen bestimmtes Refugium. Die Vielfalt zu akzeptieren ( in einem festen Rahmen von allgemeinverbindlichen Eckwerten ) würde wohl alle weiterbringen.
Für mich persönlich?
Meine Angelei hat sich immer wieder verändert. Der Kern, den Fisch zu überlisten, zu drillen und dann zu entscheiden, setze ich ihn zurück oder esse ich ihn, ist gleichgeblieben.
Es wird auch immer der Versuch bleiben, noch größere oder schönere Fische zu fangen.
Ich kann an keinem Wasser entlanggehen ohne nicht immer wieder hinein zu schauen. Ist an einem Weg ein Graben, Fluß oder See - ich werde immer direkt an der Kante gehen. Ich kann eine Mittagspause am Bach stehen und die ganze Zeit einem Schwarm Weißfischen zuschauen - ohne Rute.
Angeln ist zu vielseitig, um sich auf eine Methode, einen Fisch oder ein Revier festzulegen.
Immer wieder neues Land betreten, neues Wasser zu finden und sich Gedanken darum zu machen, wie es noch besser klappen könnte. Wenn das mit einem guten Freund oder einer
überschaubaren Gruppe derselben geschieht, ist es wunderbar


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Die Gesetzgebung ist unabhängig von Kodexen. Ein Kodex beruht auf Freiwilligkeit, Gesetze nicht. 

Jein, man kann doch nicht einfach seine eigene subjektive Meinung zum Maß der Dinge nehmen und dabei bewußt immer wieder gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Eine von mir beschlossene Einschränkung meiner Möglichkeiten, nennen wir es um in der Terminologie zu bleiben, einen persönlichen Kodex, darf doch nicht geltendes Recht ignorieren. Auch wenn es sich um so etwas Unwichtiges handelt wie einen Fisch, ist doch ein Grundmerkmal funktionierender demokratischer Gesellschaftssysteme, dass sich grundsätzlich an Gesetze gehalten wird. 

Das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Man kann sich seinen Kodex durchaus innerhalb der Gesetze basteln. Die dort festgeschriebenen Regeln durch Gebote noch verschärfen. Was ich meine ist, dass man Gesetze einhalten muß ( will man nicht mit Strafen rechnen ), einen Kodex aber nicht. Dessen Beachtung erfolgt auf freiwilliger Basis. 


Die Krux ist ja, das es unter der Anglerschaft verschiedene Kodize gibt, die jeweils hart verteidigt werden. Der fanatische C&Rler folgt dem Kodex dieser Ausrichtung, alle Fische möglichst wieder zurückzusetzen. Der Fly only Anhänger folgt dem Kodex, niemals einen Wurm als Köder zu verwenden. Der Anhänger der Nahrungserwerbstheorie folgt dem Kodex, dass ein ( ausreichend ) maßiger Fisch in die Küche gehört und bei gedecktem Bedarf das Angeln einzustellen ist. Alleine zum " Hardcorepotti " fällt mir im Moment kein Kodex ein, aber vielleicht gibt es den ja auch. 

Diese Argumentation faßt meiner Ansicht nach zu kurz und geht von völlig unterschiedlichen Motivationen aus. Du vergleichst hier Dinge, die unterschiedlich zu beurteilen sind.
Der fanatische C&Rler bewegt sich außerhalb geltenden Rechts.
Das wage ich hier kurz zu bezweifeln. M.W. gibt es ein diesbezügliches Gesetz nur in Bayern ( lasse mich aber gerne belehren ). Aber das ist auch Nebensache. Unterstellt, es gäbe ein solches Gesetz Bundesweit, so verstößt jeder dagegen, der einen maßigen Fisch zurücksetzt. Ganz gleich ob er nur 5 mm über Mindestmaß ist oder einen Tag vor der Schonzeit gefangen wurde. Streng genommen verstößt jeder dagegen, der einen handlangen Barsch oder ein 10cm Rotauge zurücksetzt. 
Wenn man also auf ein Gesetz pocht, dann muß man es konsequent einhalten und auch der " von Fall zu Fall Zurücksetzer " steht damit außerhalb des Gesetzes und wäre keinen Deut besser als der Total C&Rler. 

Anders sieht es meiner Ansich nach und da gibt mir die Rechtsprechung ja auch recht, bei jemandem der begründet Fische releast, allerdings eben nicht unter der Vorraussetzung, dass dieses von vorn herein so gedacht war.

Jetzt müssten wir weit vom Thema abschweifen. Hab ja oben schon was dazu geschrieben. Ein Gesetz, welches so schwammig ist dass es alleine durch die Absichtserklärung ausgehebelt wird, ist das Papier nicht wert auf dem es geschrieben steht. So wie Du es beschreibst, entscheidet der Kodex ob man gegen dieses Gesetz verstößt oder nicht. 


Der Fly-only-Fischer folgt seinem persönlichen Kodex, welcher aber nicht abseits von Gesetzen steht, sondern nur auf freiwilliger Basis seine Rechte einschränkt.
Der "Anhänger der NEWT":q 

Watt ???

handelt völlig im normalen Bereich und braucht keinen besonderen Kodex, denn das was er tut, entspricht ja nur der Normalität.
Der "HP" fischt, unterstellen wir das mal, über seinen Eigenbedarf hinaus. Diese fiese Type lassen wir mal aussen vor, für mich hat das wenig mit angeln zu tun, sondern mehr mit Gier.

Es bleibt daher immer noch die Frage, welcher Kodex ist denn nun der richtige ? Das kann man sicher für sich selbst entscheiden, für andere jedoch kaum. Und genau dieser Versuch, andere zur Übernahme des eigenen Kodex zwanghaft überzeugen zu wollen, schafft ja genau diese Dispute. 

Du verwendest in dieser Diskussion zum zweiten Mal den Begriff "zwanghaft." Ich sehe das hier nicht als Überzeugungsarbeit, sondern mehr als interessanten Austausch verschiedener Argumentationen auf einer Metaebene zu unserem Hobby. Ob das unbedingt notwendig ist, dass weiß ich nicht, aber diese Diskussion erlaubt dem werten Leser und Teilnehmer dieser Diskussion sich Argumente zu eigen zu machen oder sie für sich zurück zu weisen. Dabei auch kritisch, anstrengend und deterministisch zu sein halte ich für notwendig, auch wenn sich im wahren Leben die Dinge manchmal anders darstellen können.

Die Problematik der nonverbalen Konversation. 
Diese Diskussion hier ist alles andere als zwanghaft oder fanatisch. Sie ist gradezu erfrischend in der Sachlichkeit mi der hier argumentiert und Standpunkte vertreten werden. Das wünsche ich mir öfter.
Das " zwanghafte " bezieht sich im Gegensatz dazu auf andere, hier im Board geführte Diskussionen, wo moralapostelnd und mit den fadenscheinigsten Argumenten auf andere eingewirkt wird.


Im Grunde läuft alles auf die eine Frage hinaus:

Ist es legitim, Fische zu fangen ohne diese dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen ? Lassen wir mal die Hegekiste außen vor. 

Ich muß dazu sagen, ich kenne keinen, wirklich keinen, der sich haargenau daran orientiert. Ich kenne keinen, der immer und zu jeder Zeit alles was essbar ist und nach Gesetz entnommen werden darf, auch immer und ohne Ausnahme entnimmt. Zu knapp über Maß, zu groß, zu alt, irrtümlicher Fang, es gibt hundert Ausreden / Argumente, einen eigentlich zum Verzehr geeigneten Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen. Und die werden in ihrer Vielfältigkeit auch genutzt. Von jedem von uns. 

Ich kenne auch keinen Einzigen und das ist auch gut so. Allerdings finde ich den Begriff Ausrede hier nicht so passend. Ein gutes Argument, das finde ich ok, eine Ausrede problematisch. Der Begriff Ausrede weist doch daraufhin, dass es offensichtlich weiterhin notwendig ist die Frage von C&R gesetzlich zu regeln, weil ein Anteil der Angler nicht bereit ist, sich freiwillig waidgerecht zu verhalten. Wenn es so wäre bräuchte man keine strengen Regeln.

Und genau hier unterstellst Du, dass die von Dir vertretene Ansicht waidgerechter ist, als die eines C&Rlers. Und genau da hab ich ein Problem. Wer sagt, dass Deine oder meine ( die beiden stimmen nämlich zu 99% überein )Vorstellung von waidgerechtigkeit die richtige ist. Und was ist die richtige nach welchen Maßstäben ? Für Dich und mich ist sie die richtige. Aber gibt uns das das Recht andere zu kritisieren, die eine andere haben ? 


Wenn man sich nun aber nicht selbst an das Gesetz hält, sondern es von Fall zu Fall, oder von Kodex zu Kodex, beugt, dann hat man in meinen Augen kein Anrecht darauf andere zu verurteilen, die das auch - nur vielleicht in eine andere Richtung - machen. 

Ich denke, dass man ohnehin nur selten das Recht hat andere zu "verurteilen." Einverstanden

Mein Verständnis vom Angeln in dieser Beziehung ist, dass jeder einzelne sich vor sich selbst rechtfertigen muß, ob er nur zum Spass fischt, alles ( im Rahmen des Gesetzes ) entnimmt, oder das von Fall zu Fall handhabt. 
Ich weigere mich genauso, zum Anwalt der Fische zu werden, wie zum Propheten irgendwelcher Kodizes. 

Absolute Ubereinstimmung.

In so fern verurteile ich auch alle fanatischen ( nicht zu verwechseln mit argumentativen ) Versuche des einen, dem anderen meinen Kodex aufzuzwingen. 
Würden sich die Angler darauf einigen, wäre das ein wichtiger Schritt zu einem gemeinsamen Auftreten, zur Bildung einer Lobby und zur besseren Durchsetzung unserer Interessen. 
Aber es wird ein Wunsch bleiben, fürchte ich. 

Fürchte ich auch. Es würde ja schon reichen, wenn sich alle an die bereits existierende Rechtslage hielten. Es geht ja nicht um existentielle Bedrohungen, sondern letztlich nur um ein Hobby, welches aber besonderen Pflichten unterliegt. Wenn man allerdings jedem ausländischen Trend hinterher rennt und wirtschaftliche Interessen mit ethischen Bedenken verwechselt und daraus Kodizes bastelt, dann wird es schwierig mit der Einigkeit.

Ich glaube fast, wir haben schon zu viele und dazu auch noch Länderunterschiedliche Rechtslagen. Das mulitpliziert mit den unterschiedlichen " Moralvorstellungen " erzeugt halt diesen Wald von Meinungen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. November 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

Dolfin
_Ich kann an keinem Wasser entlanggehen ohne nicht immer wieder hinein zu schauen. Ist an einem Weg ein Graben, Fluß oder See - ich werde immer direkt an der Kante gehen. Ich kann eine Mittagspause am Bach stehen und die ganze Zeit einem Schwarm Weißfischen zuschauen - ohne Rute.

_TOP POSTING!!!

Es ist wahrscheinlich unmöglich, kausale Gründe anzuführen, _warum_ wir alle angeln gehen.
Du beschreibst hier hingegen absolut präzise, _was uns_ - im besten Sinne des Wortes - Ver...rückte von Nichtanglern _unterscheidet_: Die Unfähigkeit, einfach nur Wasser zu sehen. 

Sobald ich an einem Bach, Fluss oder See vorbeikomme, sehe ich Strömungskanten, Gumpen, Verwirbelungen, Scharkanten, Krautfelder, überhängende Bäume....
Standplätze eben. Es ist wie ein Abtauchen ins Innere des Flusses selbst, nur den Fluss _als solchen_ sehe ich nie.

Das war jetzt wirklich sehr episch ausgedrückt. Sorry, aber ich konnte nicht anders.


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@doflin: dito!!! 
Egal, wie oft ich das Gewässer schon gesehen habe, ich "rieche" Gewässer schon aus weiter Entfernung, und wenn schon nicht angeln, dann wenigstens GUCKEN, so genau wie möglich, und sei die Strecke noch so abschüssig und gefährlich, wo ich fahren würde, und ein See wäre auch nur ansatzweise zu erkennen... ich würde mich und meine Mitmenschen UNTERBEWUSST gefährden ) 
Ich geh angeln, weil es GEIL ist, seit ich es das erste Mal nur gesehen habe, mit 3,4 Jahren die Angler am Wasser gesehen habe mit ihren tollen bunten Schwimmern, ihrem Zubehör, und wie sie gefangen haben- all das habe ich mir genauestens eingeprägt und seitdem muss es so sein, wie es ist, immer Angeln, real sowie auch virtuell (z.B. PC- Spiele, oder Anglerboard ) so oft es geht zumindest dran "teilhaben" muss sein!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. November 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

sundvogel und ralle:

zu zwei eurer leidenschaftlich diskutierten Statements möchte ich gerne Stellung beziehen:

_Ich kenne auch keinen Einzigen und das ist auch gut so. Allerdings finde ich den Begriff Ausrede hier nicht so passend. Ein gutes Argument, das finde ich ok, eine Ausrede problematisch. Der Begriff Ausrede weist doch daraufhin, dass es offensichtlich weiterhin notwendig ist die Frage von C&R gesetzlich zu regeln, weil ein Anteil der Angler nicht bereit ist, sich freiwillig waidgerecht zu verhalten. Wenn es so wäre bräuchte man keine strengen Regeln.

Und genau hier unterstellst Du, dass die von Dir vertretene Ansicht waidgerechter ist, als die eines C&Rlers. Und genau da hab ich ein Problem. Wer sagt, dass Deine oder meine ( die beiden stimmen nämlich zu 99% überein )Vorstellung von waidgerechtigkeit die richtige ist. Und was ist die richtige nach welchen Maßstäben ? Für Dich und mich ist sie die richtige. Aber gibt uns das das Recht andere zu kritisieren, die eine andere haben ? _ 


Natürlich haben wir das Recht, andere zu kritisieren. Ebenso wie "die anderen" das Recht haben, mit uns dasselbe zu tun. Die Frage ist nur, ob wir das für sinnvoll und zielführend halten.
Es wäre ja schön, wenn alles nach dem Schema_ These - Antithese - Synthese_ funktionieren würde. Wir tauschen Argumente aus und finden schließlich einen Kompromiß. Leider funktioniert ein derartiges Vorgehen schon selten genug, wenn harte Fakten diskutiert werden. Bei "weichen" Faktoren wie Ethik, Moral oder eben "Waidgerechtigkeit" (wobei ich mich immer noch frage, was da jetzt eigentlich gerecht sein soll) kann man ein derartig materialistisches Vorgehen getrost in die Tonne treten.
Genau deswegen lasse ich mich persönlich recht selten auf derartige Diskussionen ein. Sie bringen einfach nichts.


_so fern verurteile ich auch alle fanatischen ( nicht zu verwechseln mit argumentativen ) Versuche des einen, dem anderen meinen Kodex aufzuzwingen. 
Würden sich die Angler darauf einigen, wäre das ein wichtiger Schritt zu einem gemeinsamen Auftreten, zur Bildung einer Lobby und zur besseren Durchsetzung unserer Interessen. 
Aber es wird ein Wunsch bleiben, fürchte ich. 

Fürchte ich auch. Es würde ja schon reichen, wenn sich alle an die bereits existierende Rechtslage hielten. Es geht ja nicht um existentielle Bedrohungen, sondern letztlich nur um ein Hobby, welches aber besonderen Pflichten unterliegt. Wenn man allerdings jedem ausländischen Trend hinterher rennt und wirtschaftliche Interessen mit ethischen Bedenken verwechselt und daraus Kodizes bastelt, dann wird es schwierig mit der Einigkeit._ 

Wollt ihr das wirklich, so eine gemeinsame Interessenvertretung? Abgesehen davon, was sind eigentlich unsere gemeinsamen Interessen? Wartet mal, ich suche im Board kurz nach ihnen......
#c
Ja, wo sind sie denn? Ich finde leider nur die Interessen verschiedener eingeschworener Gruppierungen und mit einigen davon kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht identifizieren.
Die einzigen Interessen, die wir alle gemeinsam haben könnten, wären solche, die mit dem Angeln zunächst nicht unbedingt etwas zu tun haben müssen. Renaturierung beispielsweise, Erhalt der Artenvielfalt und solche Dinge. DAFÜR brauche ich aber keine Angellobby, da haben wir schon Greenpeace, Nabu und andere Verbände.

Es wäre vielleicht auch mal interessant, Möglichkeiten auszuloten, wie man mit den Umweltschutzverbänden konstruktiv zusammenarbeiten und gegenseitiges Mißtrauen abbauen kann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Über die Einstellung zum Angeln und dem Verständnis vom Angeln*

@Kohlmeise

Ich denke Uli und ich sind gar nicht so weit auseinander. 

Ich vertrete aber darüber hinaus den Standpunkt, dass jeder angeln möge wie er möchte. Natürlich im Rahmen der Gesetze. Und wenn diese Gesetze teilweise frei interpretierbar sind, dann kann man keinem vorwerfen, wenn er sie in seine Richtung interpretiert. 
Natürlich kann man über die unterschiedlichen Einstellungen trefflich diskutieren und es ist auch nicht verwerflich, den anderen überzeugen zu wollen. Nur sollte das argumentativ geschehen und nicht mit fanatischen " ichhabrecht- Parolen " und an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Behauptungen. ( Nur zur Sicherheit: Damit meine ich nicht Uli sondern beziehe mich auf sonstige Diskussionen hier im Board )

Davon blieben wir in diesem Thema hier zum Glück weitgehend verschont. Und das macht die Diskussion hier grad so interessant. Wenn ich nun den ersten Absatz Deines postings richtig interpretiere, stimmen wir da auch sehr gut überein. 


*Zitat Kohlmeise:*

_Wollt ihr das wirklich, so eine gemeinsame Interessenvertretung? Abgesehen davon, was sind eigentlich unsere gemeinsamen Interessen? Wartet mal, ich suche im Board kurz nach ihnen......
#c
Ja, wo sind sie denn? Ich finde leider nur die Interessen verschiedener eingeschworener Gruppierungen und mit einigen davon kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht identifizieren.
Die einzigen Interessen, die wir alle gemeinsam haben könnten, wären solche, die mit dem Angeln zunächst nicht unbedingt etwas zu tun haben müssen. Renaturierung beispielsweise, Erhalt der Artenvielfalt und solche Dinge. DAFÜR brauche ich aber keine Angellobby, da haben wir schon Greenpeace, Nabu und andere Verbände.

Es wäre vielleicht auch mal interessant, Möglichkeiten auszuloten, wie man mit den Umweltschutzverbänden konstruktiv zusammenarbeiten und gegenseitiges Mißtrauen abbauen kann._

Um eine gemeinsame Interessenvertretung aufzubauen, bedarf es zunächst einmal einer bundesweit einheitlichen Regelung. Davon sind wir noch Lichtjahre entfernt und somit ist jegliche Diskussion darüber rein theoretischer Natur. Aber man darf ja träumen.

Was die Zusammenarbeit mit Naturschutzverbänden etc. angeht kann ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung sagen, dass dies noch weiter weg ist als die vereinheitlichung der Angelfischerei. Es würde den Rahmen dieser Diskussion sprengen und auch das Thema verfehlen, hier detailiert darauf einzugehen. Nur soviel, dass die ganzen Verbände und Vereine ebenso in sich zerrüttet sind wie die Anglerschaft. Ich sag dazu nur Vogelschützer vs. Amphibienfreunde oder
" man muß die Natur nur sich selbst überlassen ". 

Den gemeinsamen Renaturierungsgedanken der Angler sehe ich spätestens bei der Diskussion über den nächstjährigen Besatz mit Karacho den Bach runtersausen.


----------

